# Авиация > Литература >  Советские асы корейской войны

## Mig

Вышла в свет отличная книга Игоря Сейдова с иллюстрациями Сергея Вахрушева "Советские асы корейской войны".

ИМХО по дизайну, верстке, боковикам и проекциям самолетов, цветному исполнению и т.д. - на сей момент эта лучшая отечественная книга по истории авиации! Эта книга задала новый стандарт КАЧЕСТВА авиакниг.
Мой глубокий и искренний респект авторам! 

Но есть 2 "ложки дегтя": 
1) тираж - всего 750 экз.
2) цена в магазине "Москва" - 1700 руб.

Правда здесь обещают по 1250 руб.:
http://www.hobbypress.ru/index.php?productID=992

----------


## FLOGGER

А на основании чего воссоздан камуфляж?

----------


## Mig

> А на основании чего воссоздан камуфляж?


Фотографий самолетов и воспоминаний летчиков, летавших на этих самолетах.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Фотографий самолетов


Цветных?



> и воспоминаний летчиков, летавших на этих самолетах.


Насчет красных НЧФ и РН я еще соглашусь. А, вот, цвет, форма и расположение пятен... Да спустя более полувека...

----------


## Вован22

Надо с осторожностью относиться к тому что пишет Сеидов.
Примеры есть и их достаточно, где он передергивает факты или домысливает и приписывает летчикам корпуса, то что они не говорили или не писали.

На приведенной ссылке на страницы книги описан бой 10 февраля 1952 года.
Пишется что был сбит Ф-86 №51-2800.
Однако в своей книге Красные дьяволы в небе Кореи. 2007 года издания Сеидов этот Ф-86 приписывает летчику Зворыкину и дата сбития 17 февраля.
И таких нестыковок у него много.

----------


## aziat

Откуда у Вас уважаемый такие познания по воздушной войне в небе Кореи? Если я притягиваю факты за уши, то, по крайней мере аргументированно обоснуйте Ваши сомнения! Вы видимо исключительно ориентируетесь на работы историков этой войны на Западе, раз верите всему что они пишут в своих работах?  Однако я беру материал для своих работ из свидетельств самих участников этой войны с нашей стороны и исключительно на основании данных из ЦАМО, а вот откуда берут свои материалы западные историки я пока не вижу, т.к. они не указывают ссылки на документы из своих архивов, а только на ранее опубликованные работы по этой войне. Поэтому из работы в работу у них и качуют одни и теже данные, что им предоставило их Министерство Обороны ещё 57 лет назад. 
Я в своих работах отталкиваюсь от документов из нашего архива относительно наших побед и потерь, и если я, где-то по Вашим словам "притягиваю факты за уши", то пусть мои "вымыслы" опровергают сами американцы на основе своих архивных материалов, а не те, кто это сделать аргументированно просто не в состаянии! Предполагаю, что Вы сторонник данных американской стороны, которые оперируют данными из печально известного сайта Мин.Обороны США под названием KORWALD? К Вашему сведению, этот источник не являеться на все 100% достоверным. В нём много неточностей и просто "белых пятен", да и притягивания "за уши" там также вполне хватает, не сомневайтесь! Той же потери машины Chuck Owens потерянной 13.02.52г. по другим источникам, или машины майора Amella сбитого 17-го февраля того же года, Вы  в списке потерянных в KORWALD не найдёте, и таких примеров не один десяток!
Я уже не раз писал и говорил, что много лет собирал свидетельста наших ветеранов и не вижу причин им не верить, т.к. документальные данные их побед подтверждаются НАШИМИ документами и мне также нет причин им не верить.  Вы возможно такой информированный  в этой области, но тогда сделайте работу лучше (если сможете) - правдивую и на 100%  достоверную книгу! Почему у Вас такое отношение негативное ко всему, что говорят наши ветераны и дают наши архивы,  и такая 100% уверенность, что Вас не вводят в заблуждение с другой стороны? На чём построена Ваша убеждённость, что Вас не надувают с другой стороны?
- И последнее чтобы я хотел сказать Вам лично и поддержтвающих Вашу точку зрения на мои работы: книги имеют свойство исправляться , дополняться и уточняться именно у тех, кто стремится к достоверности, а как раз не к "притягиванию за уши". Когда я работал над своей первой книгой об этой войне, то я использовал то, что имел из материала на тот момент, т.к. другой материал просто был тогда недоступен. По прошедшие какого-то времени, накапливается другой материал, который исправляет неточности и ошибки допущенные в предыдущей работе и дополняет её новыми данными и деталями, и так будет всегда в работе историка, кто продолжает работать над темой своих исследований долгие годы! Поэтому, я всегда прошу читателей писать мне о найденных неточностях или ошибках, чтобы я мог их исправить в следующих своих работах! Если же у Вас уже сложилось убеждённость, что всё, что я подаю в своих работах "мои фантазии, которые я подгоняю в угоду своим амбициям", то просто не читайте мои работы и всё! Если же есть что сказать по существу, то пишите о найденных Вами неточностях, которые есть во всех работах подобной тематики, и не надо переходить на личности, не зная человека лично!
С уважением Игорь Сейдов!

----------


## kfmut

Уважаемый Игорь, вы зря так бурно реагируете. Вопрос по окрасу самолетов северо-корейской стороны интересен многим, а любой кто интересовался вопросом знает, что толковых фотографий практически нет, а для того чтобы отрисовать схему камуфляжа в 3-х проекциях нужна не одна фотография, поэтому вопрос об источнике информации имеет место быть... Также большинство обладателей предыдущей книги, думаю, согласятся, что там графическая часть была достаточно скромной даже для формата книжек "яуза-эксмо" :-(, поэтому получается такое недоверие к новому изданию.

----------


## Ер-2

> Вопрос по окрасу самолетов северо-корейской стороны интересен многим, а любой кто интересовался вопросом знает, что толковых фотографий практически нет, а для того чтобы отрисовать схему камуфляжа в 3-х проекциях нужна не одна фотография, поэтому вопрос об источнике информации имеет место быть... Также большинство обладателей предыдущей книги, думаю, согласятся, что там графическая часть была достаточно скромной даже для формата книжек "яуза-эксмо" :-(, поэтому получается такое недоверие к новому изданию.



Приветствую уважаемое сообщество.
После того, как вы сравнили данное издание с продукцией "яуза-эксмо", невольно возникают встречные вопросы:
1) Вы книгу-то, собственно, смотрели? Или, хотя бы, просто внимательно читали анонс на http://www.hobbypress.ru/index.php?productID=992 ?
 2) Что вы понимаете под "толковой фотографией"?
 3) Есть ли для вас разница между "схемой камуфляжа" и фотодеталировками окраски самолета?
 4) О каком "недоверии к новому изданию" вы говорите?
 5) Являются ли "недоверяющие лица" ветеранами Корейской войны или авиационными специалистами-практиками?

----------


## kfmut

> Являются ли "недоверяющие лица" ветеранами Корейской войны или авиационными специалистами-практиками?


Вот уж не думал, что для того чтобы задать вопрос по книжке надо предъявлять летную книжку или диплом шмаса. Сами-то кто будете?

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

Игорь, извини, но у тебя фигня какая-то нарисовалась.




> Однако я беру материал для своих работ из свидетельств самих участников этой войны с нашей стороны и исключительно на основании данных из ЦАМО


Возьмем МиГ Михина. По его воспоминаниям, у него был самолет в трехцветном камуфляже - коричнево-зеленый верх и голубой низ. У тебя на картинке цветов четыре. Нестыковочка первая.
По его же воспоминаниям, *а так же по документам ЦАМО* (которые Крылов, в отличие от тебя, изучал) бортовой номер Михина был 1994. У тебя 1998 - нестыковочка вторая.
А покажь фотки, которые подтверждают, что на "победных" звездочках была белая окантовка. Единственное фото подобного рода - фото миГа Замескина. Там звездочки без всяких окантовок. Нестыковочка третья.




> а вот откуда берут свои материалы западные историки я пока не вижу, т.к. они не указывают ссылки на документы из своих архивов, а только на ранее опубликованные работы по этой войне.


Это ты от недостатка информации так говоришь. Почитай в оригинале Роберта Футрелла, которого все западные историки цитируют - у него как раз за каждой циферкой сноска на *документы* стоит.




> Я в своих работах отталкиваюсь от документов из нашего архива относительно наших побед и потерь, и если я, где-то по Вашим словам "притягиваю факты за уши", то пусть мои "вымыслы" опровергают сами американцы на основе своих архивных материалов, а не те, кто это сделать аргументированно просто не в состаянии!


Игорь, а вот если я напишу, что мне по архивным данным доподлинно известно, что у тебя по восьми пальцев на руках, ты это опровергать будешь? Вот и они явные глупости опровергать не собираются. Так что не обольщайся. Они тебя аргументированно не опровергают не потому, что им крыть нечем. Просто очевидные глупости опровергать смысла нет. Sapienti sat.
Да и вообще, по правде говоря, подавляющему их (американцев) большинству глубоко плевать и на твои, и на наши работы. 




> Я уже не раз писал и говорил, что много лет собирал свидетельста наших ветеранов и не вижу причин им не верить,


Игорь, психологи установили, что у обычного среднестатистического гражданина примерно 15% воспоминаний оказываются вымышленными. Он свято верит в то, что так и было, в то время как по факту было иначе. Вот тебе для начала причина.




> Поэтому, я всегда прошу читателей писать мне о найденных неточностях или ошибках, чтобы я мог их исправить в следующих своих работах!


Докладываю. Ты и картинку с МиГом Науменко изобразил неправильную. Все доступные фото советских красноносых МиГов показывают, что, окрашивая носы по 4-й шпангоут, номера не переносили. Просто оставляли их на неокрашенном поле. Это во-первых. Во-вторых, ни в одном из документов не упоминается о красных рулях направления. В третьих, новосибирсике МиГи 7-й серии выходили с завода с синими номерами. Есть фото 729-го МиГа Крамаренко, на котором ясно видно, что номер не красный. В четвертых, на верхнююю поверхность крыла ОЗ не наносили (В архиве есть фото). И в пятых, на неокрашенных МиГах белая подложка на ОЗ не использовалась (о чем свидетельствуют и фотографии, и отчеты о расходах краски, свидетельствующие, что в 1951 г, когда МиГи не камуфлировали, белая краска в Корпусе не использовалась). Достаточно?

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> 5) Являются ли "недоверяющие лица" ветеранами Корейской войны или авиационными специалистами-практиками?


Ну... Практикующие авиаспециалисты есть.
Встречный вопрос - а среди доверяющих много ли разбирающихся в теме настолько, чтобы отличить правду от вымысла?

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> 1) Вы книгу-то, собственно, смотрели? Или, хотя бы, просто внимательно читали анонс на http://www.hobbypress.ru/index.php?productID=992 ?


Читал внимательно анонс. Умилило название данной книги "академическим изданием". Так же я до сих пор думал, что междуречье - это между двумя реками. А в анонсе "Междуречье Ялуцзян и Ансю". При этом Ялуцзян - действительно река, а вот Ансю - город. Академики, блин... Между прочим, "...АКАДЕМИ́ЧЕСКОЕ ИЗДА́НИЕ, содержит научно выверенный текст и его различные варианты, комментарии и др. справочный аппарат. Так же называются вообще издания, публикуемые академиями..." Хочется верить, что хоть к анонсу Игорь отношения не имел...

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Академики, блин...


Опаньки! Как сказал поэт:

_Не долго музыка играла
Не долго фраер танцевал_

Лесник пришёл. Наконец-то!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Сообщение от *Юрий Тепсуркаев* [HTML][/HTML]. _Есть фото 729-го МиГа Крамаренко, на котором ясно видно, что номер не красный._


Добавлю, что №729 у МиГа Крамаренко и в его мемуарах, и в документах ЦАМО: боевых расчетах, приказах о закреплении матчасти за экипажами и т.п. Вот только у Игоря в книге номер почему-то 721.  :Confused:  Пепеляевский МиГ-15 с РД-45Ф борт. № 925 так же изображен неправильно. Номер был черный, размещался в "вырезе" красной окраски носа. На обложке МиГ-15бис №167, видимо Д.А. Самойлова. Начертание номера было другим, черного канта не было, как и белой подложки ОЗ, верхний киль - красный (отличительный признак 303-й ИАД). ОЗ на верхних поверхностей крыла так же не было. Последнее относится ко всем МиГ-15бис 64-го ИАК. У № 689 Шебанова номер без белого канта, другого начертания.Пепелявеский 325-й и Митусовский 899-й судя по всему, взяты у нас с Юркой. Вот это - правильно.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Насчет красных НЧФ и РН я еще соглашусь. А, вот, цвет, форма и расположение пятен... Да спустя более полувека...


Тем не менее, автор авторитетно заявляет, что снизу крыла _"лучи звезды сориентированы по панелям обшивки"_.  :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну, автору, конечно, виднее.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Приветствую уважаемое сообщество.


Приветствуем нового участника.



> После того, как вы сравнили данное издание с продукцией "яуза-эксмо",


Отвечу за себя, коль уж Вы меня зацепили.



> 1) Вы книгу-то, собственно, смотрели?


Смотрел в магазине, листал.



> ]Или, хотя бы, просто внимательно читали анонс на http://www.hobbypress.ru/index.php?productID=992 ?


Нет. Поскольку анонс является рекламой. 



> 2) Что вы понимаете под "толковой фотографией"?


Фотографию, на которой я могу ясно рассмотреть то, что меня интересует. А Вы?



> 3) Есть ли для вас разница между "схемой камуфляжа" и фотодеталировками окраски самолета?


Есть.



> 4) О каком "недоверии к новому изданию" вы говорите?


Я лишь задал невинный вопрос о  происхождении информации об окраске самолетов. Потому что знаю, что очень многих моделистов (и не только) этот вопрос волнует серьезно. О "недоверии" к академическому изданию, я думаю, kfmut скажет сам. Собственно, здесь уже и так высказано немало по этому поводу. 



> 5) Являются ли "недоверяющие лица" ветеранами Корейской войны


Я  нет. А "доверяющие"? Означает ли Ваш вопрос, что Вы, как лицо "доверяющее" являетесь ветераном Корейской войны? И еще по форме  Вашего вопроса. Если, допустим, Вы, читая, скажем, Толстого или кого-нибудь еще, вдруг усомнитесь в правдивости какого-либо эпизода войны 1812 года, то будет ли это автоматически означать, что Вы являетесь ветераном Отечественной войны 1812 года?



> или авиационными специалистами-практиками?


А вот таких здесь много, и я в том числе.
А Вы?

----------


## Антоха

> Вышла в свет отличная книга Игоря Сейдова *с иллюстрациями Сергея Вахрушева* ......



Скажу сразу, что я слабо владею темой окраски МиГ-15 вообще и камуфлирования "корейских" машин в частности, но совершенно не удивлен тому, что я прочитал об иллюстрациях выполненных Сергеем Вахрушевым. Дело в том, что я имел возможность дискутировать с Сергеем на тему реконструкций окраски строевых МиГ-29, которые он делает для одного очень уважаемого мною автора. После ознакомления с некоторыми из предварительных рисунков выяснилось, что они все *не соответствуют прототипам*. 
Проблема в том, что Сергей использует своеобразную информацию для начала работы над будущей реконструкцией, как то - лишь часть фотографий самолетов, не дающих полного представления об окраске, а не полный фотосет, и рассказы очевидцев. Последнее меня вообще добило, так как при работе над реконструкцией камуфляжа невозможно изобразить пятно "по воспоминаниям".... а Сергей подчас действует именно так. Плюс часть камуфляжа просто выдумывается им, с оговоркой: "по стандарту должно быть так". Никакие мои аргументы против такой позиции на него не действуют. Сергей считает, что если *АВТОР* принимает его работу, то этого достаточно для её публикации. А то, что это чистой воды мурзилки, которые многие воспримут за чистую монету, это его не сильно заботит.

Но вина тут не только его, но и автора книги, раз он считает возможным давать задание художнику делать реконструкции окраски самолётов не имея для этого достаточной информации.

----------


## kfmut

*FLOGGER*, я подозреваю, что это очередная реинкарнация Помора, Привода, МиГ-25 или Архангельска, стоит ли заморачиваться на диалоге с данным "товарищем"? Вообщем, придёт Nazar, и посмотрим что к чему...

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Но вина тут не только его, но и автора книги, раз он считает возможным давать задание художнику делать реконструкции окраски самолётов не имея для этого достаточной информации.


Антон, проблема в том, что в случае с окраской МиГ-15 в Корее никаких фотосетов просто нет. Даже отдельные фото являются огромной редкостью. Поэтому говорить о _достоверных_ окрасках просто невозможно. Можно говорить только о _вероятных_. Но для построения этих _вероятных_ окрасок одних воспоминаний недостаточно.
Пример. В свое время мы узнавали у одного ветерана, как камуфлировали его МиГ. Он написал - цвета, мол, такие-то и такие-то. Я сел, минут за 15 акварелькой нарисовал боковичок, мы отправили его тому ветерану - мол, похоже? Приходит ответ: "Да, да! Вот она, моя ласточка, именно так, как живой!" Но я-то рисовал его "от балды"! Поэтому ни при каких условиях такой камуфляж нельзя назвать достоверным. Только вероятным. И степень вероятности будет зависеть от суммы знаний по теме, ну и умению мыслить логически.
А г-н Сейдов тем и знаменит, что для него, похоже, нет слов "вероятно" или "предположительно".

----------


## FLOGGER

> Поэтому говорить о _достоверных_ окрасках просто невозможно. Можно говорить только о _вероятных_. Но для построения этих _вероятных_ окрасок одних воспоминаний недостаточно.


Так вот и я о том же. Но тогда нужно просто честно указать, что это не точное воспроизведение экстерьера с-та (вот это я сказанул!), а вероятное, предположительное, ну или как-то еще предупредить читателя. Словом, не упираться, что это уже истина.

----------


## FLOGGER

> *FLOGGER*, стоит ли заморачиваться на диалоге с данным "товарищем"?


Да я  и не стал бы с ним заморачиваться, если б не его заумный тон и "остроумный" вопрос про ветеранов Корейской войны.

----------


## Ер-2

Господа просто любопытствующие и рьяные ревнители истины!
Выше по поводу книги было написано объемно, эмоционально и категорично, и, в основном, "в мой огород", т.е. по поводу рисунков.
Естественно, что у меня нет столько свободного времени, чтобы  разобраться со всеми и сразу.  Поэтому сначала отвечу  нейтральному и цивилизованному в общении с незнакомыми людьми FLOGGER-у, а потом уже (поскольку  kfmut взял "самоотвод") Крылову с Тепсуркаевым или "плюющему в колодец" "Антохе".

----------


## kfmut

О как  :Biggrin:

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> О как


Хорошо тебе смеяться, у тебя - самоотвод. А нам каково?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Ер-2

> Отвечу за себя, коль уж Вы меня зацепили.



Я не "цеплял", а просто хотел ответить на один и тот же вопрос, заданный двоими. И вопросы "заумные", как вы выразились ниже, задал для того, чтобы выяснить "объемы" ответа для обоих. 




> Смотрел в магазине, листал.
> Нет. Поскольку анонс является рекламой.


А реклама, в частности, описывает предмет и его свойства, чтобы предвосхитить вопросы по нему. Так вот, там ясно написано, что книга иллюстрирована РЕКОНСТРУКЦИЯМИ, т.е. тем, что изначально предполагает "воссоздание по сохранившимся остаткам и описаниям". 
Это историческое исследование с возможными и неизбежными неточностями, поэтому абсурдно подходить к нему с требованиями к журналам для моделистов-копиистов.




> Фотографию, на которой я могу ясно рассмотреть то, что меня интересует. А Вы?


А у меня, дополнительно, еще и то фото, которое дает возможность для получения информации и другими методами, кроме прямого видения/копирования.




> Я лишь задал невинный вопрос о  происхождении информации об окраске самолетов. Потому что знаю, что очень многих моделистов (и не только) этот вопрос волнует серьезно. О "недоверии" к академическому изданию, я думаю, kfmut скажет сам. Собственно, здесь уже и так высказано немало по этому поводу.


  Я сам моделист с многолетним стажем, но не путаю назначение изданий.
  Впрочем, в данном случае, для воссоздания окрасок использованы не  только материалы  Игоря. За годы работы в авиапроме у меня набрались  и свои архивы. В данном случае использованы воспоминания   ветеранов - техников и зенитчиков ( а они, в отличие от летчиков,  внешний вид самолетов помнят куда лучше) и пособия по   маскировочной окраске для технического состава в/ч ВВС и училищ из  фондов ИВВАИУ, явно составленных по опыту Корейской войны (МиГ-15, МиГ-17,Ту-14 и.т.п.). Кроме  того, и из фото , которые для вас не являются "толковыми", иногда  можно кое-что дополнительно "вытянуть", имея некоторую базу  исторических и технических знаний.  




> Я  нет. А "доверяющие"? Означает ли Ваш вопрос, что Вы, как лицо "доверяющее" являетесь ветераном Корейской войны? И еще по форме  Вашего вопроса. Если, допустим, Вы, читая, скажем, Толстого или кого-нибудь еще, вдруг усомнитесь в правдивости какого-либо эпизода войны 1812 года, то будет ли это автоматически означать, что Вы являетесь ветераном Отечественной войны 1812 года?


   1) Нет. 
   2) В данном случае я являюсь соавтором, поэтому отнесение меня в разряд "доверяющих" или нет изначально является некорректным. 
   3) Ответ вопросом на вопрос означает, что по существу ответить нечего. Это как среди определенной категории военных:
      "Я не знаю, как должно быть, но вы делаете неправильно!" 
   4) Если у меня что-то вызывает сомнение, то я либо сам изучаю вопрос, либо консультируюсь у более сведущих, а не спешу делать выводы, что все не так, потому что это не соответствует моим знаниям, понятиям, привычкам и.т.п.
.




> А вот таких здесь много, и я в том числе.
> А Вы?


       Я тоже. Об этом на задней обложке написано. Или сведения об авторах вы тоже воспринимаете как рекламу и принципиально не читаете?

----------


## Mirage

ИМХО, если сторонам удастся уйти от эмоционального (но веселого для наблюдения) забрасывания друг друга тапками, может получиться интереснейшая тема...  :Rolleyes: 
Всегда мечтал почитать сошедшихся в одной ветке Игоря Сеидова, Юрия Тепсуркаева и Леонида Крылова.

----------


## An-Z

> ....
> А реклама, в частности, описывает предмет и его свойства, чтобы предвосхитить вопросы по нему. Так вот, там ясно написано, что книга иллюстрирована РЕКОНСТРУКЦИЯМИ, ...
> 
> ..... В данном случае использованы воспоминания   ветеранов - техников и зенитчиков ( а они, в отличие от летчиков,  внешний вид самолетов помнят куда лучше) ....


Знаете, в последние годы  книжная или модельная продукция ориентированная на людей интересующихся нашей авиацией часто не соответствовала тому, что говорилось в о ней рекламе. Поэтому понятно наше подозрение к очередным громким словам, кто как, а я рекламе давно не доверяю... Вот и у вас пока одни слова и эмоции, раз у вас была РЕКОНСТРУКЦИЯ, покажите для примера как она проводилась на примере какого либо спорного образца окраски и мы (я уж точно) проникнемся к вам доверием.

ЗЕНИТЧИКОВ!??  А с какого расстояния они наблюдали за этими самолётами? Визуально, обращая внимание на форму, цвет и расположение пятен окраски? Или как? И свои наблюдения они как то фиксировали в надежде сохранить эти знания для нас!?

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

> ИМХО, если сторонам удастся уйти от эмоционального (но веселого для наблюдения) забрасывания друг друга тапками, может получиться интереснейшая тема... 
> Всегда мечтал почитать сошедшихся в одной ветке Игоря Сеидова, Юрия Тепсуркаева и Леонида Крылова.


+1!!! 
Насчет зенитчиков, Андрей, хохотал до упаду. А если серьезно, человек имел в виду тех зенитчиков, что аэродром прикрывали :Wink:  
В любом случае, безумно жаль, что так мало фотографий МиГов... как тут реконструируешь, а воспоминания - штука крайне ненадежная, это известная аксиома :Frown:  Не дождемся мы чуда - правильной книги...

----------


## Serega

> Скажу сразу, что я слабо владею темой окраски МиГ-15 вообще и камуфлирования "корейских" машин в частности


 - Антох, ну што ты людям такое говоришь? мы с тбой в этой теме ваще нулёвые  :Smile:

----------


## Ер-2

> Скажу сразу, что я слабо владею темой окраски МиГ-15 вообще и камуфлирования "корейских" машин в частности, но совершенно не удивлен тому, что я прочитал об иллюстрациях выполненных Сергеем Вахрушевым. Дело в том, что я имел возможность дискутировать с Сергеем на тему реконструкций окраски строевых МиГ-29, которые он делает для одного очень уважаемого мною автора. После ознакомления с некоторыми из предварительных рисунков выяснилось, что они все *не соответствуют прототипам*. .


А я вот как-то не теряю волю при виде МиГ-29, и он мне  был "по барабану", пока не пришлось его рисовать. Потому и начал его изучать и именно для того и согласовывал с тобой предварительные рисунки, что сомневался в исходниках, и ты сам убедился в их "качестве". Когда ты прислал нормальные материалы - я переделал. "Ну, и что же тут криминального?" 




> Проблема в том, что Сергей использует своеобразную информацию для начала работы над будущей реконструкцией, как то - лишь часть фотографий самолетов, не дающих полного представления об окраске, а не полный фотосет, и рассказы очевидцев. Последнее меня вообще добило, так как при работе над реконструкцией камуфляжа невозможно изобразить пятно "по воспоминаниям".... а Сергей подчас действует именно так. Плюс часть камуфляжа просто выдумывается им, с оговоркой: "по стандарту должно быть так". Никакие мои аргументы против такой позиции на него не действуют. Сергей считает, что если *АВТОР* принимает его работу, то этого достаточно для её публикации. А то, что это чистой воды мурзилки, которые многие воспримут за чистую монету, это его не сильно заботит.


 Да Антон, использую. Только эта информация является "своеобразной" лично для тебя - в силу твоей ограниченности в знаниях особенностей авиапроизводства, и более того, нежелания воспринимать альтернативные методы. Я тебе на конкретном примере расписывал как определил, что на фото изображен прототип 9-13, только тебе это как козе баян - ты не знаешь элементарной разницы между прототипом и эталоном для серии!  И, самое прискорбное, и не собираешься воспринимать что-то отличающееся от твоих понятий. Ты хочешь быть авиационным "гуру", но ты им не станешь, пока не до тебя не дойдет, что ограничиваясь только изучением одной матчасти по учетным "амбарным книгам" и кучам даже очень хороших фото, ты так и останешься на уровне "завхоза" -описателя всего этого добра.  И вот тем, что ты написал выше - ты публично выставился в роли "унтер-офицерской вдовы, которая сама себя высекла". И Тепсуркаев постом ниже тебе это дал понять.
А достоверность меня очень даже заботит. Именно поэтому со мной и работает вышеупомянутый "уважаемый автор", т.к. он сам неплохо  разбирается в авиации, и мы разговариваем с ним на одном языке, а вот с тобой не получается.  Конечно, проще достать кучу детальных фото и начать раздувать из блох священных коров -"... в этом месте пятно не такой формы". А если фото нет - тут ты и стухаешь, и на конкретные альтернативы не можешь дать конкретных ответов. Я тебе показывал как можно простроить камуфло верха по имеемым боковым проекциям и стандартным схемам - и возразить тебе по существу нечего, кроме того, что тебе не нравится, т.к. это не по-твоему, а, значит, это "мурзилка".
А вот это и есть РЕКОНСТРУКЦИЯ, т.е. восстановление недостающих фрагментов. И я тебе уже писал про принцип "Лучше сделать не совсем точно, чем не сделать совсем ". Неточности можно исправить, а вот из ничего.... Так, вообще-то, вся история и восстанавливается! А то, что в твоем понятии "реконструкция" - это на самом деле тупое модельное копирование по хорошим исходникам.




> Но вина тут не только его, но и автора книги, раз он считает возможным давать задание художнику делать реконструкции окраски самолётов не имея для этого достаточной информации.


А можно уточнить, в чем моя "вина"? Что я работаю вне пределов твоих понятий? Именно поэтому автор мне и доверил делать реконструкции для этой книги - пока не поздно, пока за спорами о достоверности мы не потеряли последние исторические первоисточники. За то время, пока книга готовилась к печати, умерли несколько ветеранов, в т.ч. и Овсянников, и прикончили ИВВАИУ. А эта книга создавалась для них и их родных, чтобы внуки наглядно видели на чем и кого деды побеждали.
А это, все же, важнее, чем точность формы пятна на камуфляже дедовского самолета.

----------


## Ер-2

> раз у вас была РЕКОНСТРУКЦИЯ, покажите для примера как она проводилась на примере какого либо спорного образца окраски и мы (я уж точно) проникнемся к вам доверием.


 А вы видели "спорные" образцы? Похоже, их и нет, только все то же:
"Я не знаю как должно быть, но вы делаете неправильно!"




> ЗЕНИТЧИКОВ!??  А с какого расстояния они наблюдали за этими самолётами? Визуально, обращая внимание на форму, цвет и расположение пятен окраски? Или как? И свои наблюдения они как то фиксировали в надежде сохранить эти знания для нас!?


Да хоть в упор! Вам, похоже, неизвестно о "кочующих батареях" МЗА, выделенных специально для непосредственного прикрытия аэродромов и их окрестностей? Их основной задачей было отсекать заходящие на посадку МиГи от "сейбров"-охотников. И по камуфляжам они даже отличали "свои" "миги" от "мигов" с чужого аэродрома. Одного из них знал лично много лет. Он служил в 28-й ЗЕНАД и был ранен.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

Я так понимаю, что Ер-2 - это и есть Сергей Вахрушев? Ну извини, коллега, не узнал.
Знаешь, давай в дебри не углубляться. Ты мне на простейший вопрос ответь, как реконструктор реконструктору: почему у тебя на дюралевых неокрашенных МиГах ОЗ с белой подложкой. Это не подтверждается ни одной из фотографий (или ты фотографий в глаза не видел?) И, кроме того, по отчетам 64-го ИАК, в 1951-м году, когда МиГи не камуфлировались, белая краска не расходовалась вообще (или ты отчеты не читал?) Ну так на основании чего реконструкция-то?
Почему у тебя начертание бортовых номеров не соответствует тем, что были приняты на разных заводах в то время? Или ты на это внимание не обратил?
Простейшие вопросы, между прочим. Базовые! Ты в них тонешь, но про достоверность камуфляжа рассуждаешь.
Я бы понял твое возмущение, если бы ты был простым испонителем. Тогда с тебя взятки гладки, что дали, то и нарисовал и нечего на тебя собак вешать. Но ты же в соавторы нацелился - так не обижайся, когда тебя в твой труд носом ткнули.
Да, и ты это... Свой опыт на иркутском предприятии не приплетай. Он к теме войны в Корее отношения не имеет.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Всегда мечтал почитать сошедшихся в одной ветке Игоря Сеидова, Юрия Тепсуркаева и Леонида Крылова.


Знаешь, вряд ли это получится интересно. Мы, судя по всему, на разных языках говорим.

----------


## Ер-2

> +В любом случае, безумно жаль, что так мало фотографий МиГов... как тут реконструируешь, а воспоминания - штука крайне ненадежная, это известная аксиома Не дождемся мы чуда - правильной книги...


 Если тех, кто хоть что-то делает  "тапками закидывать" - точно не дождетесь  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Serega

> А достоверность меня очень даже заботит. Именно поэтому со мной и работает вышеупомянутый "уважаемый автор", т.к. он сам неплохо  разбирается в авиации, и мы разговариваем с ним на одном языке, а вот с тобой не получается.


 - а зачем разговаривать на одном языке? Есть фоты - рисуй, нет фото (или мало) - лучше фото крупне напечатай. Принцип прост.

Авторитета для художника в этом случае не должно быть никакого.

Пример. Мы с Антохой работаем над вторым томом по миг-29. Я делаю камуфла. Я ничего не рисую, пока я САМ не убедился по фотам, что оно так или этак. Возник вопрос по техничке на баках. Были фоты баков смт. Но они - немного, но другие. Покуда я не получил фоты именно баков 9-13, рисовка не шла. И все. Нету авторитетов, кроме фото, НЕТУ.




> Конечно, проще достать кучу детальных фото и начать раздувать из блох священных коров -"... в этом месте пятно не такой формы".


 - хорошие фотосеты достать или сделать непросто, даже по современной технике. Так что к фототруду и фотособирательству толковому уважение иметь надобно. 




> А если фото нет - тут ты и стухаешь, и на конкретные альтернативы не можешь дать конкретных ответов.


 - да потому что "альтернатива" может быть любой! 





> Я тебе показывал как можно простроить камуфло верха по имеемым боковым проекциям и стандартным схемам


 - ухтышка! А мне вы можете объяснить, как, увидев 10 самолей со стандартным пятном на килях, вы выкупите, что на 11-м оно вдруг "подгуляло"? Если так - да вы гений просто.




> "Лучше сделать не совсем точно, чем не сделать совсем ".


 - вот именно, что "не совсем точно" и "я придумал полкамуфла" - вещи как бы разные. Очень разные.




> а вот из ничего....


 - как грится, если нечего сказать или показать - чё рыпаться? А если есть что - то и надо показывать ИНФУ, а не выдумки.




> А то, что в твоем понятии "реконструкция" - это на самом деле тупое модельное копирование по хорошим исходникам.


 - все верно. И такое тупое копирование имеет смысл, по крайней мере для моделистов, или в тех случаях, когда интересный самоль отснят в убитом виде и печатать его фоты непрезентабельно просто.

Так что вот такие соображения.

----------


## FLOGGER

Сразу предупрежу, что на последующий Ваш ответ, отвечать не буду, потому что не люблю, когда бессмысленные споры двоих спорящих должен видеть весь Форум. И сам такие перепалки не читаю. Ну, а теперь отвечаю на Ваши комментарии.



> Я не "цеплял", а просто хотел ответить на один и тот же вопрос, заданный двоими.


Что-то я не заметил, чтобы мы вдвоем задали один и тот же вопрос. Как Вы помните, я лишь спросил откуда взяты варианты окраски и выразил свое сомнение в ее полной достоверности по причинам, которые я и изложил. И, обратите внимание, в этом меня поддержали практически все ответившие в теме.



> И вопросы "заумные", как вы выразились ниже, задал для того, чтобы выяснить "объемы" ответа для обоих.


По-моему, мой скромный вопрос не подразумевал такого бурного и объемистого ответа. Я и не подозревал, что для того, чтобы выразить свое мнение по тому или иному поводу, нужно быть *участником* этих событий.



> А реклама, в частности, описывает предмет и его свойства, чтобы предвосхитить вопросы по нему.


Ну, если Вы так воспринимаете рекламу, то это Ваше естественное право. Я-нет.



> Так вот, там ясно написано, что книга иллюстрирована РЕКОНСТРУКЦИЯМИ, т.е. тем, что изначально предполагает "воссоздание по сохранившимся остаткам и описаниям".


И что из этого следует? А вот что:



> Это историческое исследование с возможными и неизбежными неточностями,


Вот это и надо было бы отметить на тех "реконструкциях". которые неточны. Чтобы читатель знал, что это лишь *вероятный вариант окраски.* В отличие от тех, которые воспроизведены точно (если таковые есть).



> поэтому абсурдно подходить к нему с требованиями к журналам для моделистов-копиистов.


А я от Вашего издания ничего и не требовал.   



> А у меня, дополнительно, еще и то фото, которое дает возможность для получения информации и другими методами, кроме прямого видения/копирования.


Это уже какая-то высшая математика. Нет, у меня все проще.



> Я сам моделист с многолетним стажем, но не путаю назначение изданий.


А я все издания перепутал. Никак не пойму какое для чего?



> Впрочем, в данном случае, для воссоздания окрасок использованы не  только материалы  Игоря. За годы работы в авиапроме у меня набрались  и свои архивы.


Это очень хорошо. 



> В данном случае использованы воспоминания   ветеранов - техников и зенитчиков ( а они, в отличие от летчиков,  внешний вид самолетов помнят куда лучше)


Слова "ветеранов-техников" я опускаю. Но "ветераны-зенитчики", которые "в отличие от летчиков,  внешний вид самолетов помнят куда лучше"-тут  я просто онемел! Вы это серьёзно??? Так вот те зенитчики, которые хорошо запомнили окраску наших МИГов в Корее, они, видимо, в них и целились. 



> и пособия по   маскировочной окраске для технического состава в/ч ВВС и училищ из  фондов ИВВАИУ, явно составленных по опыту Корейской войны (МиГ-15, МиГ-17,Ту-14 и.т.п.).


Вот! По опыту! А опыт, как известно, приходит после события. Да и пособия эти никакой пользы не несут, т.к. не имеют привязки к конкретным событиям, в данном случае к окраске МИГов. У меня, например, есть инструкция по покраске СУ-7. Но могу Вас уверить, что по такой схеме ни один самоолет не покрашен.



> Кроме  того, и из фото , которые для вас не являются "толковыми", иногда  можно кое-что дополнительно "вытянуть", имея некоторую базу  исторических и технических знаний.


У каждого свои представления о полезности тех или иных материалов.  



> 1) Нет.


Не понял, что "нет".



> 2) В данном случае я являюсь соавтором, поэтому отнесение меня в разряд "доверяющих" или нет изначально является некорректным.


Не знал, пардон.



> 3) Ответ вопросом на вопрос означает, что по существу ответить нечего. Это как среди определенной категории военных:
>       "Я не знаю, как должно быть, но вы делаете неправильно!"


Во-первых, я на Ваш вопрос ответил
Во-вторых, вопросом на вопрос я не отвечал.
В-третьих, я могу спросить Вас еще раз, на этот раз уже как соавтора,.  если уж Вы спросили меня как читателя. Но я уже понял по Вашим ответам, что Вы не являетесь участником Корейской войны. Так к чему тогда был Ваш вопрос, непонятно. Наверное, чтобы сострить.
 В- четвертых, я не утверждал, что у Вас там что-то неправильно. Видать, у Вас  фантазия сильно разыгралась
В-пятых, иногда не нужно быть спецом, чтобы сообразить, что что-то делается не так. (это Вам так, для сведения)
В-шестых, я не военный.



> 4) Если у меня что-то вызывает сомнение, то я либо сам изучаю вопрос, либо консультируюсь у более сведущих,


Вот видите, я задал простой вопрос, а сведущие люди мне( и не только мне) дают ответы.



> а не спешу делать выводы, что все не так, потому что это не соответствует моим знаниям, понятиям, привычкам и.т.п.


А я таких выводов нигде и не делал.



> Я тоже. Об этом на задней обложке написано. Или сведения об авторах вы тоже воспринимаете как рекламу и принципиально не читаете?


Нет, об авторах я иногда читаю. Просто я не видел там фамилию Ер-2.

----------


## FLOGGER

> И по камуфляжам они даже отличали "свои" "миги" от "мигов" с чужого аэродрома.


Ну и что?! *ЭТО БЫЛО* почти 60 лет назад. *Тогда*-да, могу согласиться, чтобы опять не затевать спор, отличали. Но по прошествии более полувека он, что, до сих пор помнит тот камуфляж? Не смешите...

----------


## Ер-2

> Я так понимаю, что Ер-2 - это и есть Сергей Вахрушев? Ну извини, коллега, не узнал.
> Знаешь, давай в дебри не углубляться. Ты мне на простейший вопрос ответь, как реконструктор реконструктору: почему у тебя на дюралевых неокрашенных МиГах ОЗ с белой подложкой. Это не подтверждается ни одной из фотографий (или ты фотографий в глаза не видел?) И, кроме того, по отчетам 64-го ИАК, в 1951-м году, когда МиГи не камуфлировались, белая краска не расходовалась вообще (или ты отчеты не читал?) Ну так на основании чего реконструкция-то?


1) Посмотри внимательно. Не все, а несколько.
2) Открой стр. 215  - на фото самолета Шулева номер выделен именно 
    полем белой краски, как почти на всех  других машинах 17-го ИАП, 
    кроме командирских. Они же трафаретили белым и ОЗ. И фото именно 1951 г.
    Будем верить отчетам или глазам своим?  
3) Заодно почитай пояснение и на с. 144 к №899. 




> Почему у тебя начертание бортовых номеров не соответствует тем, что были приняты на разных заводах в то время? Или ты на это внимание не обратил?


   Какие конкретно?




> Простейшие вопросы, между прочим. Базовые! Ты в них тонешь, но про достоверность камуфляжа рассуждаешь.


    И где я "утонул"? Ответы сверху. Позже отвечу и на то, что  
   понаписано  выше. Например, про то, что ОЗ сверху крыла не было.
    Были! Их не было только на камуфлированных машинах.  




> Я бы понял твое возмущение, если бы ты был простым испонителем. Тогда с тебя взятки гладки, что дали, то и нарисовал и нечего на тебя собак вешать. Но ты же в соавторы нацелился - так не обижайся, когда тебя в твой труд носом ткнули.


  А кто обижается? Я же русским языком написал -отвечу всем в порядке очереди. Уж ты-то безответным не останешься...




> Да, и ты это... Свой опыт на иркутском предприятии не приплетай. Он к теме войны в Корее отношения не имеет.


Где я его здесь приплетал?  Цитатку в студию, плизь!

 И уж если сам завел насчет завода - опять-таки, " пальцем в небо". 
 1) На завод как раз и поступали работать люди после Кореи.
         И как раз в большинстве своем авиатехники.
 2) Во время войны в Корее завод выпускал Ту-14 ( правда, это тема  
       для другой книги), но факт тот, что они камуфлировались.

 Ну, и, в завершение этой темы - где-то вверху, ты, кажется , себя причислил к практикующим авиаспециалистам?  
А можно полюбопытствовать, на каком авиапредприятии и где? 
И, самое, интересное, когда успеваешь, если столько времени уходит на рисование и форум?   
Я вот начал отвечать задолго до полуночи, а сейчас уже почти 7 утра...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Если тех, кто хоть что-то делает  "тапками закидывать" - точно не дождетесь


Насколько я вижу, Вы сами себе это организовали. Никто не собирался закидывать Вас ничем. Вы спокойно прочтите посты №2, 4, 5. Что Вы там для себя обидного нашли? Вас просто задело то, что не раздались бурные и продолжительные аплодисменты. И Вы неадекватно отреагировали, вот и все.

----------


## Ер-2

> Ну и что?! *ЭТО БЫЛО* почти 60 лет назад. *Тогда*-да, могу согласиться, чтобы опять не затевать спор, отличали. Но по прошествии более полувека он, что, до сих пор помнит тот камуфляж? Не смешите...


Он уже давно умер. Его я приводил как пример, что зенитчики помнили и различали камуфляжи. 
А вот по поводу схем в предыдущем письме -там были издания 1953 и 1954 г., так что были вполне актуальны.

----------


## Антоха

> А я вот как-то не теряю волю при виде МиГ-29, и он мне  был "по барабану", пока не пришлось его рисовать. Потому и начал его изучать и именно для того и согласовывал с тобой предварительные рисунки, что сомневался в исходниках, и ты сам убедился в их "качестве". Когда ты прислал нормальные материалы - я переделал.


с этого места подробнее. я так и не увидел переделанного рисунка из трех *правильных* проекций 40-го или 02-го борта. И думаю, что не увижу. Потому-что их нет. Потому-что ни у тебя, ни (к сожалению) у меня нет достаточных для того фотоматериалов.



> "Ну, и что же тут криминального?"


 тебя все целый день просят дать примеры тех материалов на основании которых ты делаешь реконструкции. Хорошо, если фотографии, для тебя есть не единственная истина, то напиши подробно из каких других материалах (желательно с цитатами) ты черпаешь "вдохновение".  Приведи к примеру цитату из воспоминаний ветерана корейской войны, где он бы говорил тебе о том, что самолет № такой-то был окрашен вот так-то и при этом фрма камуфляжа на фюзеляже была такой-то, а на левом стабилизаторе вот такой-то и т.д.






> Да Антон, использую. Только эта информация является "своеобразной" лично для тебя - в силу твоей ограниченности в знаниях особенностей авиапроизводства, и более того, нежелания воспринимать альтернативные методы.


Не надо подменять понятия особеннстей авапроизводства и индивидуальных особенностей камуфлирования конкретных самолетов.  




> Я тебе на конкретном примере расписывал как определил, что на фото изображен прототип 9-13, только тебе это как козе баян - ты не знаешь элементарной разницы между прототипом и эталоном для серии!


Да, я помню, как ты продемонстрировал свои нулевые познания в этом вопросе и пытался убедить меня в том, что для создания прототипа МиГ-29 "тип 9-13" был задействован строевой самолет МиГ-29 "тип 9-12А" из состава 234-го гиап. При этом по твоим словам самолету заменили гаргрот, законцовки плоскостей крыла, килей и фюзеляжа. ))) Друг мой, почитай литературу, там давно уже точно описано какие машины КБ Микояна использовало для создания "изделия 9-13", а какая конкретно стала "эталоном"



> И, самое прискорбное, и не собираешься воспринимать что-то отличающееся от твоих понятий. Ты хочешь быть авиационным "гуру", но ты им не станешь, пока не до тебя не дойдет, что ограничиваясь только изучением одной матчасти по учетным "амбарным книгам" и кучам даже очень хороших фото, ты так и останешься на уровне "завхоза" -описателя всего этого добра.


Каюсь, молод и не опытен, и мне еще многому предстоит научиться. Я конечно бываю не сдержан и не умею порой выдерживать паузу, для того чтобы не брякнуть что-то не сильно заумное. Я даже признаю, что порой на ружу так и прет моя самоуверенность и самовлюбленность. Но вот говорить о том, что я не собираюсь что-то воспринимать от умных людей это ты зря. И кстати умные люди, в свое время научили меня одному золотому правилу - если тебя не могут аргументировано убедить в том, что ты не прав, то оставайся при своем мнении. Прости, но твои "аргументы" частенько больше смахивают на анекдоты.




> И вот тем, что ты написал выше - ты публично выставился в роли "унтер-офицерской вдовы, которая сама себя высекла". И Тепсуркаев постом ниже тебе это дал понять.


А мне кажется, что это тебя секут, а ты с упорством мазахиста продолжаешь подставляться.



> Конечно, проще достать кучу детальных фото и начать раздувать из блох священных коров -"... в этом месте пятно не такой формы".


Не так уж и просто... ой как не просто. Для этого надо много времени, сил и денег.



> А если фото нет - тут ты и стухаешь,


ни как нет! я продолжаю их искать :Biggrin: 




> и на конкретные альтернативы не можешь дать конкретных ответов. Я тебе показывал как можно простроить камуфло верха по имеемым боковым проекциям и стандартным схемам - и возразить тебе по существу нечего, кроме того, что тебе не нравится, т.к. это не по-твоему, а, значит, это "мурзилка".


Убеди меня сейчас публично в том, что при наличии *только* двух строго боковых видов на ДВУХКИЛЕВОЙ самолет, ты сможешь изобразить межкилевые пятна камуфляжа. И я сниму перед тобой шляпу.

----------


## An-Z

> А вы видели "спорные" образцы? ....


Только не надо словоблудием заниматься, вот вам первый...




> ....
> Возьмем МиГ Михина. По его воспоминаниям, у него был самолет в трехцветном камуфляже - коричнево-зеленый верх и голубой низ. У тебя на картинке цветов четыре. Нестыковочка первая.
> По его же воспоминаниям, *а так же по документам ЦАМО* (которые Крылов, в отличие от тебя, изучал) бортовой номер Михина был 1994. У тебя 1998 - нестыковочка вторая.
> А покажь фотки, которые подтверждают, что на "победных" звездочках была белая окантовка. Единственное фото подобного рода - фото миГа Замескина. Там звездочки без всяких окантовок. Нестыковочка третья.


На этом, хотя бы, примере покажите как вы проводили реконструкцию и сразу ВСЕМ станет ясно можно вам верить или вы фантазёр.




> Да хоть в упор! Вам, похоже, неизвестно о "кочующих батареях" МЗА, выделенных специально для непосредственного прикрытия аэродромов и их окрестностей? Их основной задачей было отсекать заходящие на посадку МиГи от "сейбров"-охотников. И по камуфляжам они даже отличали "свои" "миги" от "мигов" с чужого аэродрома. Одного из них знал лично много лет. Он служил в 28-й ЗЕНАД и был ранен.


Вы бы меньше эмоциями фонтанировали, а больше говорили по сути. Ну и как зенитчик сидящий в укрытии и следящий за воздушным пространством в поисках "Сейбров", разглядел камуфляж и расположение его пятен на ВЕРХНИХ поверхностях МиГ-15? Да ещё эти воспоминания сохранил для нас. Записи есть? Зарисовки хотя бы?

Антон и Серёга, ваш подход к делу восстановления схем окраски МиГ-29 в полной мере можно считать академическим, но давайте эту тему тут не подымать и  не затрагивать.

----------


## Ер-2

> Только не надо словоблудием заниматься, вот вам первый...
> 
> 
> 
> На этом, хотя бы, примере покажите как вы проводили реконструкцию и сразу ВСЕМ станет ясно можно вам верить или вы фантазёр.
> 
> 
> 
> Вы бы меньше эмоциями фонтанировали, а больше говорили по сути. Ну и как зенитчик сидящий в укрытии и следящий за воздушным пространством в поисках "Сейбров", разглядел камуфляж и расположение его пятен на ВЕРХНИХ поверхностях МиГ-15? Да ещё эти воспоминания сохранил для нас. Записи есть? Зарисовки хотя бы?
> ...


1) Отмечу ДР, приду в себя,  и что-нибудь постараюсь скомпоновать.
    Так что подождите пару дней.
2) Насчет "фонтанирования" и  больше по сути - вы сами-то поняли, что 
   написали? Какой "зенитчик в укрытии" в кочующей батарее МЗА?!
3) Читайте выше - я его приводил как пример того, что зенитчики 
   помнили и различали камуфляжи. Где я писал, что он сохранял записи?
4) Наконец-то второе замечание по существу  в целяху лучшения книги 
   по корейской войне, а не разборок по личностям. Здесь,      действительно, не тема по МиГ-29.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> 1) Отмечу ДР, приду в себя,  и что-нибудь постараюсь скомпоновать.


Во! Дельная мысль. Поздравляю, кстати. У тебя когда ДР случился? У меня позапозавчера, 13-го. Так что я тоже пока от празднования отойду, книжку прикуплю (ранее видел только отдельные страницы на разных сайтах, но сейчас уже заказал экземпляр и оплатил) и тогда поговорим предметно.

----------


## An-Z

> ...
> 2) Насчет "фонтанирования" и  больше по сути - вы сами-то поняли, что 
>    написали? Какой "зенитчик в укрытии" в кочующей батарее МЗА?!
> 3) Читайте выше - я его приводил как пример того, что зенитчики 
>    помнили и различали камуфляжи. Где я писал, что он сохранял записи?
> ....


Расскажите как оклемаетесь, что это за табор кочующих зенитных батарей? На каком расстоянии они от ВПП кочевали? Они хоть иногда останавливались, маскировались? Или так с ходу и отражали налёты супостата, попутно обращая внимание на окраску наших самолётов!? Чтоб понятнее было в каких условиях велось наблюдение...
 Вы не писали ни слова о том в каком виде вы получили информацию об окраске МиГ-15 от "зенитчиков", вот я и пытаюсь получить вразумительный ответ. Если это рассказы и рисование пальцем в воздухе, то грош цена такой информации и рисункам на ней построенным.

----------


## Ер-2

Антон, как справедливо отметил тебе Сергей Войлоков, ты влез в тему, которую абсолютно не знаешь, и которая тебя вообще не касается, только для того, чтобы публично заявить, что я способен рисовать лишь на уровне "мурзилки"?  Причем это заявление у тебя основывается исключительно на рабочих материалах, которые еще только находятся на стадии согласования. А ты не поторопился ли со столь скоропалительными выводами? И вообще подумал ли, что этим ты уже заранее портишь имидж даже не столько мне, сколько еще не вышедшим работам "уважаемых авторов"?  Похоже, понятия деловой этики и пословица "не рой другому яму..." тебе незнакомы. И еще непонятна логика, если я такой "мурзилочник", то зачем ты предлагал мне иллюстрировать твои собственные работы?  Вобщем, ответы ты получишь после "разбора полетов" по Корейской войне.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

Понятно. Обругал Антона, а про МиГ Михина опять ни слова.

----------


## Антоха

> Антон, как справедливо отметил тебе Сергей Войлоков, ты влез в тему, которую абсолютно не знаешь, и которая тебя вообще не касается,


Я сам определяю, что меня касается, а что нет. Я сразу обозначил уровень своих познаний по теме, так что на серьезную аналитику содержания книги я и не претендую. 



> только для того, чтобы публично заявить, что я способен рисовать лишь на уровне "мурзилки"?


Я высказал свое мнение и обосновал его. От тебя пока лишь одни отговорки.




> Причем это заявление у тебя основывается исключительно на рабочих материалах, которые еще только находятся на стадии согласования. А ты не поторопился ли со столь скоропалительными выводами?


Возможно. Но ты так и не показал мне "правильные" итоговые материалы, а лишь заявил, что будешь продолжать работать над тем, что заведомо не есть правда.



> И вообще подумал ли, что этим ты уже заранее портишь имидж даже не столько мне, сколько еще не вышедшим работам "уважаемых авторов"?


Я хочу, чтобы  ты учел критику и поменял отношение к созданию реконструкций окраски для "уважаемого автора". Его работа достойна того, чтобы в ней был не только сумасшедший по глубине проработки и ценности исторический материал, но и достойные сопроводительные рисунки реальных самолетов. А так как мы с тобой не нашли общего языка в работе над ними, то почему бы не повлиять на тебя через общественное мнение? Ведь ты же действительно очень хороший художник, с богатым опытом и знаниями. Так что считай меня своим другом и попутчиком в деле создания хороших реконструкций окраски самолетов... с той лишь оговоркой, что я иду по пересеченной местности, а ты по ровному автобану :Biggrin: 




> Похоже, понятия деловой этики и пословица "не рой другому яму..." тебе незнакомы.


Мы живем в страшном мире, где человек человеку волк.




> И еще непонятна логика, если я такой "мурзилочник", то зачем ты предлагал мне иллюстрировать твои собственные работы?


Ты прав, я ошибся. 

P.S.: так как мы все-таки Люди, а не волки, я от души поздравляю тебя в Днем рождения и желаю творческих успехов! Ты действительно классно рисуешь! 

P.S. 2



> Антон и Серёга, ваш подход к делу восстановления схем окраски МиГ-29 в полной мере можно считать академическим, но давайте эту тему тут не подымать и не затрагивать.


Прости нащяльника. Я больше не буду. Чесссс слово.

----------


## Ер-2

> Расскажите как оклемаетесь, что это за табор кочующих зенитных батарей? На каком расстоянии они от ВПП кочевали? Они хоть иногда останавливались, маскировались? Или так с ходу и отражали налёты супостата, попутно обращая внимание на окраску наших самолётов!? Чтоб понятнее было в каких условиях велось наблюдение...
>  Вы не писали ни слова о том в каком виде вы получили информацию об окраске МиГ-15 от "зенитчиков", вот я и пытаюсь получить вразумительный ответ. Если это рассказы и рисование пальцем в воздухе, то грош цена такой информации и рисункам на ней построенным.


Рассказываю непосредственно по зенитчикам, пока еще не впал... :Wink: 
 "Кочующие батареи" потому так и назывались, что постоянно меняли место дислокации и располагались на удалении, в зависимости от задачи. Если ожидался ночной налет бомбардировщиков, то отъезжали на несколько километров вместе с прожекторами на грузовиках, если надо было прикрывать посадку своих истребителей, то располагались прямо у полосы, где маскироваться  смысла не было. Неужели вы не видели 37-мм зенитку на колесном ходу?
А поскольку эти зенитчики не жили всю войну на позициях, основные базы их были на аэродромах, и они не только могли видеть камуфляжи
" в упор", но даже могли видеть и процесс их создания.  В частности, я только тогда понял смысл камуфляжа МиГ-15 Карелина, когда мне рассказали как красили в 351-м ИАП - в солнечный день над самолетом натягивали маскировочную сетку и по отбрасываемой тени "шуровали" краскопультом. "Быстро, дешево и сердито". Так что же, после этого "грош цена такой информации" и достоверности сделанной реконструкции?  Или для вас надо предоставить доказательную документацию с фотодеталировками, что маскировочная сетка была именно такой, а не порванной в районе 12-го шпангоута, и отбрасывала тень именно таким образом, т.к. за час покраски могла сместиться по солнцу?  Господа, вам не кажется, что в своих требованиях к доказательствам внешней достоверности (всего лишь для моделирования!) вы иногда доходите до абсурда?

Кстати, если вы уж так интересуетесь зенитчиками - обратитесь непосредственно к Игорю Сеидову. У него уже готов материал "Зенитные части в Корейской войне" с использованием присланных ему мемуаров ветеранов. В частности, Арсенькин там  расказывает и о "кочующих батареях".

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

Ой, поподробнее пожалуйста!



> "Кочующие батареи" потому так и назывались, что постоянно меняли место дислокации и располагались на удалении, в зависимости от задачи. Если ожидался ночной налет бомбардировщиков, то отъезжали на несколько километров вместе с прожекторами на грузовиках,


А как они заранее узнавали, что вот уже пора собирать вещички и кочевать на несколько километров?
Хотя, важнее другой вопрос. Я так понял, что речь идет о зенитчиках, которые прикрывали посадку наших МиГов, т.е. о зенитчиках, которые находились на территории Китая (ибо наши базировались *только* в Китае). Так вот куда это они откочевывали, в какое удаление, если американцы объекты на территории Китая *не бомбили*?




> В частности, я только тогда понял смысл камуфляжа МиГ-15 Карелина, когда мне рассказали как красили в 351-м ИАП - в солнечный день над самолетом натягивали маскировочную сетку и по отбрасываемой тени "шуровали" краскопультом. "Быстро, дешево и сердито".


Красиво, чего уж там... 
Но неужто маляры были настолько глупыми, что без тени всяких полосок-змеек накалякать не могли?
И, кстати, в чем таки смысл такого камуфляжа (тот самый смысл, который ты понял)? Вот объясни мне такую нестыковочку: Карелин - ночник. И весь 351-й полк - ночники. Им камуфляж если и нужен, то только для того, чтобы их днем на фоне земли не разглядели. А если есть возможность натянуть над ним маскировочную сеть, то какой смысл вобще с камуфлированием "под сеть" трахаться?




> Господа, вам не кажется, что в своих требованиях к доказательствам внешней достоверности (всего лишь для моделирования!) вы иногда доходите до абсурда?


Да нет же! Абсурд - это когда ты рисуешь "победные" звездочки Михина с белой окановкой, причем с прожилками именно по тупым углам и не иначе. Ты откуда такую информацию взял? 
Абсурд - это когда ты рисуешь девять звездочек Михина на манер олимпийских колец, когда звездочки второго ряда находятся под просветами первого. А что так? Почему не одна под другой? Михин заранее знал, что собъет именно 9 самолетов, и выбрал такой симпатичный паттерн?
А вот если бы ты честно написал, что это *возможный* или *предполагаемый* вид, то и не было бы никакого абсурда.

----------


## Ер-2

> Ой, поподробнее пожалуйста!
> 
> А как они заранее узнавали, что вот уже пора собирать вещички и кочевать на несколько километров?
> Хотя, важнее другой вопрос. Я так понял, что речь идет о зенитчиках, которые прикрывали посадку наших МиГов, т.е. о зенитчиках, которые находились на территории Китая (ибо наши базировались *только* в Китае). Так вот куда это они откочевывали, в какое удаление, если американцы объекты на территории Китая *не бомбили*?
> 
>  1) Это читать надо.
>  2) Опаньки! Вот это вопрос! И от кого?! 
>   "А известно ли досточтимому лорду" о наличии аэродромов на территории самой Кореи, например, Сингисю, Нанси или Тайсен, которые наши тоже использовали, и которые тоже надо было прикрывать?
> 
> ...





> А вот если бы ты честно написал, что это *возможный* или *предполагаемый* вид, то и не было бы никакого абсурда.


А вот если бы ты поменьше писал на форумах, а побольше читал толковые словари русского языка, то знал бы, что понятие "реконструкция", в частности, именно это и означает.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> "А известно ли досточтимому лорду" о наличии аэродромов на территории самой Кореи, например, Сингисю, Нанси или Тайсен, которые наши тоже использовали, и которые тоже надо было прикрывать?


Лорду известно. Как известно и то, что наши МиГи на них не базировались и, следовательно, прикрывавшие их зенитчики никак не могли отличать их при заходе на посадку.




> это логика, почему камуфло именно такое вычурное и как оно получалось в полевых условиях у персонала, не обремененного особыми художественными способностями.


Какая такая художественность в обляпанном змейками краски самолете? 




> Поскольку Михин был лучшим асом, то он имел наибольшее право на "понтовые" звезды. Иначе авиатехников его машины просто бы не поняли.


Мощно. А еще он, как лучший ас, имел право на обшитые дембельскими шнурами красные сапоги и новый громкий барабан.




> Если бы ты был не только воинствующим теоретиком, но хоть немного и реальным практиком, то сразу понял бы, что трафарет был сделан сдвоенной пентаграммой - в одной вырезана звезда, во второй - окантовка. При нанесении базировались за ранее нанесенную звезду по окантовке, и наносимая смещалась вниз по диагонали.


Ты как будто за плечом у техника стоял.
Если бы ты был не столь воинственным фантазером, твои окраски вызывали бы куда меньше вопросов.

----------


## An-Z

> Рассказываю непосредственно по зенитчикам, пока еще не впал...
> ...


Спасибо за разъяснения, стало яснее, но скепсиса моего по качеству сохранения в умах на протяжении десятилетий схем окраски и процессов, "как оно было", не убавило. Слова это слова, наговорить можно что угодно.. пословица такая есть, "врёт как очевидец", не на пустом месте она возникла. Хотелось бы дождаться одного примера по воссозданию вами окраски отдельно взятого самолёта.
Сергей, вроде вы согласились не трогать тему МиГ-29, зачем поддевать Антоху? Он то *любую* из представленных в своей книги схем окраски  легко подтвердит не одной фотографией,  а вам слабо?
Книгу Игоря дождусь, взгляд зенитчиков на боевые действия в корейской войне интересен.

----------


## Ер-2

> Лорду известно. Как известно и то, что наши МиГи на них не базировались и, следовательно, прикрывавшие их зенитчики никак не могли отличать их при заходе на посадку..


Ты это попробуй столь же категорично заявить, например, ветеранам 1777-го ЗЕНАП, прикрывавшим Сингисю. Я бы с удовольствием послушал, что бы они  тебе ответили. :Biggrin: 




> Какая такая художественность в обляпанном змейками краски самолете?.


Так змейки тоже надо было рисовать по какой-то системе, а тут получалось две проблемы - один не мог правильно объяснить, второй не мог правильно понять.  А так - "вот тебе тень, ее и закрашивай".




> Мощно. А еще он, как лучший ас, имел право на обшитые дембельскими шнурами красные сапоги и новый громкий барабан..


 А еще, если учесть, что красные звездочки попадали на коричневое поле, то они просто требовали окантовки, иначе их почти не было бы видно. 




> Ты как будто за плечом у техника стоял..


 Не только стоял, но иногда даже и сам участвовал.




> Если бы ты был не столь воинственным фантазером, твои окраски вызывали бы куда меньше вопросов.


 Мои фантазии и в небе летают, и в Монино стоят, т.к. не из пальца высосаны,  а  практикой созданы, а твои фантазии ограничиваются представлением светотени на крыле Су-17/22 -  ты помощи у форума просишь.

----------


## Ер-2

> Спасибо за разъяснения, стало яснее, но скепсиса моего по качеству сохранения в умах на протяжении десятилетий схем окраски и процессов, "как оно было", не убавило. Слова это слова, наговорить можно что угодно.. пословица такая есть, "врёт как очевидец", не на пустом месте она возникла. Хотелось бы дождаться одного примера по воссозданию вами окраски отдельно взятого самолёта.
> Сергей, вроде вы согласились не трогать тему МиГ-29, зачем поддевать Антоху? Он то *любую* из представленных в своей книги схем окраски  легко подтвердит не одной фотографией,  а вам слабо?
> Книгу Игоря дождусь, взгляд зенитчиков на боевые действия в корейской войне интересен.


 1) Мне же надо время , чтобы это подготовить, т.к. необходимо разгрести архивы 2008 г. Я, кажется, вполне ясно написал про пару дней. 
 2) Этими "словами" вполне конкретно описано как был реконструирован камуфляж на самолете Карелина. Какие еще разъяснения требуются по данному примеру?  
 3) Согласился. А когда и чем  я его после этого "поддевал"?
 4)  Естественно, легко подтвердит, т.к. то, чем он занимается, не является реконструкцией. Все его объекты присутствуют в натуре.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Ты это попробуй столь же категорично заявить, например, ветеранам 1777-го ЗЕНАП, прикрывавшим Сингисю. Я бы с удовольствием послушал, что бы они  тебе ответили.


Забавно. Т.е. зенитчики лучше летчиков знают, где базировались последние  :Biggrin: 
Вообще я вполне допускаю, что наш ЗЕНАП мог прикрывать Синыйджу, тем более, что город расположен на границе с Китаем в непосредственной близости от важнейшего моста. Но вот с аэродромом там не сложилось. Несмотря на "зонтик" с Аньдуна, использовать его для базирования МиГов так и не удалось. Корейцы пытались, правда, но не долго. А наши всю войну летали с территории Китая. Странно, что твой соавтор Сейдов не просветил тебя в этом вопросе.




> А еще, если учесть, что красные звездочки попадали на коричневое поле, то они просто требовали окантовки, иначе их почти не было бы видно.


Очаровательно  :Biggrin: 
Это они на _твоей реконструкции_ на коричневое поле попали. А сам Михин никакого коричневого цвета вообще не упоминал. По его словам, самолеты его полка несли пятна двух цветов - песочного и зеленого. Причем его самолет отличался от других тем, что площадь зеленых пятен была меньше, чем у других. И звездочки, по его же словам, были просто красными, без каких-либо окантовок. Им там понтоваться некогда было.
Про неверный бортовой номер я уже говорил.




> Не только стоял, но иногда даже и сам участвовал.


Твои заслуги я под сомнение не ставлю. Но именно за плечами техников, рисовавших звездочки на МиГе Михина, ты точно не стоял. Так что все твои рассуждения о парных трафаретах применительно к конкретному борту - чистой воды фантазия.




> Мои фантазии и в небе летают, и в Монино стоят, т.к. не из пальца высосаны, а практикой созданы, а твои фантазии ограничиваются представлением светотени на крыле Су-17/22 - ты помощи у форума просишь.


Отлично. Еще раз повторяю - я *другие* твои заслуги под сомнение не ставлю. А с картинками для этой книги (и не только МиГов, кстати) у тебя не сложилось.

PS Помощи по Су-17 я потому и просил, чтобы в меня потом тапками не кидали. Как сейчас кидают в тебя.

----------


## Ер-2

> Читал внимательно анонс. Умилило название данной книги "академическим изданием". Так же я до сих пор думал, что междуречье - это между двумя реками. А в анонсе "Междуречье Ялуцзян и Ансю". При этом Ялуцзян - действительно река, а вот Ансю - город. Академики, блин...


 А как насчет того, что Ансю (Anju) - это другое название реки Сhangchan?




> Между прочим, "...АКАДЕМИ́ЧЕСКОЕ ИЗДА́НИЕ, содержит научно выверенный текст и его различные варианты, комментарии и др. справочный аппарат. Так же называются вообще издания, публикуемые академиями..." Хочется верить, что хоть к анонсу Игорь отношения не имел...


 ...а  еще - "АКАДЕМИЧЕСКИЙ -следующий принципам академизма, т.е. не связанная с практикой, чисто теоретическая направленность исследования" . ("Современный толковый словарь русского языка")
 Что не так?

----------


## An-Z

> 1) Мне же надо время....
>  2) Этими "словами" вполне конкретно описано как был реконструирован камуфляж на самолете Карелина. Какие еще разъяснения требуются по данному примеру?  
>  3) Согласился. А когда и чем  я его после этого "поддевал"?
>  4)  Естественно, .... Все его объекты присутствуют в натуре.


1. Разве я где то вас торопил? :) Яж сразу написал, как оклемаетесь..
2. Во, всё ясно, сразу бы написали схемы окраски составлены со слов очевидцев, я лишь изобразил как мне рассказали... Фантазии на тему.
3. Своим вчерашним сообщением за №47
4. Заблуждаетесь, значительная часть самолётов изображённых в книге первой в "натуре" не присутствуют... Но согласен, им полегче было.

----------


## Ер-2

> Забавно. Т.е. зенитчики лучше летчиков знают, где базировались последние 
> Вообще я вполне допускаю, что наш ЗЕНАП мог прикрывать Синыйджу, тем более, что город расположен на границе с Китаем в непосредственной близости от важнейшего моста. Но вот с аэродромом там не сложилось. Несмотря на "зонтик" с Аньдуна, использовать его для базирования МиГов так и не удалось. Корейцы пытались, правда, но не долго. А наши всю войну летали с территории Китая. Странно, что твой соавтор Сейдов не просветил тебя в этом вопросе..


 Ты внимательно читал, что я написал? ИСПОЛЬЗОВАЛИСЬ, а это не одно и то же, что БАЗИРОВАЛИСЬ.




> Очаровательно 
> Это они на _твоей реконструкции_ на коричневое поле попали. А сам Михин никакого коричневого цвета вообще не упоминал. По его словам, самолеты его полка несли пятна двух цветов - песочного и зеленого. Причем его самолет отличался от других тем, что площадь зеленых пятен была меньше, чем у других. И звездочки, по его же словам, были просто красными, без каких-либо окантовок. Им там понтоваться некогда было.
> Про неверный бортовой номер я уже говорил..


   1)Насчет "неверного" - бабушка надвое сказала.
   2) Ты сам себе противоречишь. Выше ты писал, что у Михина был трёхцветный камуфляж. Если два - песочного и зеленого, то какой третий?         К сведению : цвет брюха к цветам камуфляжа не относится.  И как насчет твоего же  "психологи установили, что у обычного среднестатистического гражданина примерно 15% воспоминаний оказываются вымышленными"? :Biggrin: .
 Вобщем, ты получишь ответ на то, что ты говорил.




> Твои заслуги я под сомнение не ставлю. Но именно за плечами техников, рисовавших звездочки на МиГе Михина, ты точно не стоял. Так что все твои рассуждения о парных трафаретах применительно к конкретному борту - чистой воды фантазия... Еще раз повторяю - я *другие* твои заслуги под сомнение не ставлю. А с картинками для этой книги (и не только МиГов, кстати) у тебя не сложилось..


   1) Мне совсем и не надо было стоять за плечами тех авиатехников, чтобы быть уверенным, что они пользовались трафаретами, так же как и отвертками и плоскогубцами.
   2) Я был бы страшно удивлен, если бы ты написал иначе.
   Но я, например, до сих пор не дождался от тебя где и какие неправильные номера нарисованы. 




> PS Помощи по Су-17 я потому и просил, чтобы в меня потом тапками не кидали. Как сейчас кидают в тебя.


 ... а еще потому, чтобы лишний раз почитать, что " все нормально, Юра, ты классно рисуешь" - уж больно твое лирическое вступление смахивало на своеобразное кокетство  :Biggrin:   А тапками кидаться - много ума не надо.

----------


## FLOGGER

Извините, Ер-2, но мне теперь стало непонятно после Вашего разъяснения Так Ваше "академическое" издание-оно чисто теоретическое, т.е. с практикой не связано? А практика в данном случае-это война в Корее или что? Или я что-то путаю?
 Я еще раз извиняюсь за вторжение в эту тему, но мне действительно в данном случае этот термин непонятен. Вообще, общепризнано, что академические издания вызывают у пользователя практически безоговорочное доверие. Даже есть такое понятие-"выверено до академизма". Здесь, боюсь, не тот случай. Вы с определением не погорячились?

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> А как насчет того, что Ансю (Anju) - это другое название реки Сhangchan?


Ё-моё... 
Современное название Ансю - Анджу, это был и есть город на реке Чхончхонган (Сhongchon). И никогда река Чхончхонган не называлась по имени города Анджу.

Действительно, академики, блин...

----------


## Ер-2

> 1. Разве я где то вас торопил? :) Яж сразу написал, как оклемаетесь..
> 2. Во, всё ясно, сразу бы написали схемы окраски составлены со слов очевидцев, я лишь изобразил как мне рассказали... Фантазии на тему.
> 3. Своим вчерашним сообщением за №47
> 4. Заблуждаетесь, значительная часть самолётов изображённых в книге первой в "натуре" не присутствуют... Но согласен, им полегче было.


   1) 2) Именно поэтому я вам даю пока только словесные описания, 
           чтобы вам не было скучно в ожидании графики, которая будет позже.
        3) Я думал, что "Серёга" относится к Войлокову. Он ведь тоже писал.
        4) "Железа" нет, но необходимые фото были.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Ты внимательно читал, что я написал? ИСПОЛЬЗОВАЛИСЬ, а это не одно и то же, что БАЗИРОВАЛИСЬ.


Я написал, что наши всю войну летали с территории Китая. Это означает, что они не летали с территории Кореи. Ни под видом базирования, ни под видом использования, никак.






> 2) Ты сам себе противоречишь. Выше ты писал, что у Михина был трёхцветный камуфляж. Если два - песочного и зеленого, то какой третий?  К сведению : цвет брюха к цветам камуфляжа не относится.


Садись, два.
Относится, и третий - именно голубой.




> И как насчет твоего же  "психологи установили, что у обычного среднестатистического гражданина примерно 15% воспоминаний оказываются вымышленными"?.


Знаешь, это означает, что к воспоминаниям нужно относиться критически, проверяя их другими источниками. Но это не значит, что можно подменять их собственными фантазиями.




> Но я, например, до сих пор не дождался от тебя где и какие неправильные номера нарисованы.


Так перечитай еще раз. Например номер Михина - 1994, Крамаренко - 729.




> ... а еще потому, чтобы лишний раз почитать, что " все нормально, Юра, ты классно рисуешь" - уж больно твое лирическое вступление смахивало на своеобразное кокетство


Как говорили в моем детстве - по себе людей не судят. 

Впрочем, думай что хочешь. Я для себя о твоем уровне владения темой уже вывод сделал. Терять дальше время на болтовню не стану. Творческих успехов!

----------


## Ер-2

> Ё-моё... 
> Современное название Ансю - Анджу, это был и есть город на реке Чхончхонган (Сhongchon). И никогда река Чхончхонган не называлась по имени города Анджу.
> 
> Действительно, академики, блин...


 Ты прав, река никогда не называлась по имени города. Во всех странах 
 города называют по имени рек, на которых они стоят!
 А Анджу - это другое название реки Чхончхонган.

----------


## Ер-2

> Я написал, что наши всю войну летали с территории Китая. Это означает, что они не летали с территории Кореи. Ни под видом базирования, ни под видом использования, никак.!


   Если они садились на территории Кореи (вынужденно), то они и взлетали с территории Кореи. Т.е. аэродромы ИСПОЛЬЗОВАЛИСЬ.





> Садись, два.
> Относится, и третий - именно голубой.!


"Вы не соответствуете занимаемой должности, герр учитель!"

Цвета и рисунок камуфляжа - это только то, что сверху.
Вот, например "...Як-9 первоначально окрашивался в стандартный двухцветный черно-зеленый камуфляж..."




> Знаешь, это означает, что к воспоминаниям нужно относиться критически, проверяя их другими источниками. Но это не значит, что можно подменять их собственными фантазиями.!


 Т.е.Михин подменил сам себя своими фантазиями? :Biggrin:  




> Так перечитай еще раз. Например номер Михина - 1994, Крамаренко - 729.!


     По Михину я писал выше. Отнюдь не однозначный факт.
     По Крамаренко - когда его перевели во 2-ю эскадрилью, то, возможно, он летал и на №729 голубой. Но когда он был в 1-й, то летал на №721 красный.     





> Как говорили в моем детстве - по себе людей не судят.
> Впрочем, думай что хочешь. Я для себя о твоем уровне владения темой уже вывод сделал. Терять дальше время на болтовню не стану. Творческих успехов!


    Спасибо!
   А обещанный список "ляпов" после получения книги будет?

----------


## Ер-2

> Извините, Ер-2, но мне теперь стало непонятно после Вашего разъяснения Так Ваше "академическое" издание-оно чисто теоретическое, т.е. с практикой не связано? А практика в данном случае-это война в Корее или что? Или я что-то путаю?
>  Я еще раз извиняюсь за вторжение в эту тему, но мне действительно в данном случае этот термин непонятен. Вообще, общепризнано, что академические издания вызывают у пользователя практически безоговорочное доверие. Даже есть такое понятие-"выверено до академизма". Здесь, боюсь, не тот случай. Вы с определением не погорячились?


     Это означает, что результаты исследования не могут практически повлиять на исследуемую тему. Информация, справочные материалы, выводы и.т.п., представленные в книге, уже не будут практически использованы в ВВС.

----------


## Вован22

Уважаемый господин Сейдов
Я уважаю Ваше трудолюбие при работе с поступающими к Вам источниками. И прекрасно понимаю, что значит подготовить хотя бы журнальный вариант статьи.
Но есть одно большое НО! 
  1.    Вы предлагаете простые ответы на сложнейшие системные вопросы организациии и ведения боевых действий.
      Тем самым, копнув верхушку айсберга делаете обобщенные выводы, которые зачастую не верны. И  создаете у читателя ложное представление о том, что он прикоснулся к истине, которую Вы, якобы показываете в своих книгах.
Это то, о чем предупреждал генерал Лобов в публичных своих выступлениях, в том числе и на страницах АиК в начале 90-ых годов.
Рекомендую найти этот номер журнала и еще раз его вдумчиво прочесть. 
В АиК была подборка материалов по войне в Корее.

2. Если Вы разберетесь со следующими понятиями и их критериями:
 - эффективность боевых действий;
 - цена результата боевых действий;
 - успешность боевых действий;
 - результативность боевых действий
Кроме того уясните себе какие задачи решал 64 корпус и американская авиация и  их истребительная авиация в частности.  Поймете логику  действий противоборствующих сторон и примените вышеуказанные понятия и критерии к конкретной ситуации при анализе тех же воздушных боев:
 - ТО ВЫ УВИДИТЕ СОВЕРШЕННО ДРУГУЮ ВОЙНУ, НЕ ТУ КОТОРУЮ ВЫ ПОКАЗЫВАЕТЕ В СВОИХ КНИГАХ.
Вот выдержка из доклала генерала Белова по итогам 51 года
..." Выполнить полностью  боевую задачу по прикрытию объектов в районе Ансю- Пхеньян корпусу не удалось и авиация противника вплоть до самого последнего времени продолжает наносить  по этим объектам систематические бомбардировочные и штурмовые удары, создавая тем самым большие трудности в работе тыла китайских и корейских войск."...
Далее Белов пишет о причинах этого
Увидев другую войну, Вы поймете более глубоко смысл данного сообщения.
Увидите еще причины которые не были в отчете указаны, а некоторые из тех, которые указаны Беловым, Вам покажутся спорными и не убедительными.

3. Описание воздушных боев по архивным источникам и воспоминаниям, только одной стороны не достаточно. Господин Набока плотно работавший с материалами 64 ИАК прямо говорит, что при внимательном их изучении нестыковок и неточностей там много. И без материалов другой стороны Вам не обойтись. Что за материалы ниже я Вам приведу их список. А Вы нашим материалам и воспоминаниям верите на 100%( ???).Даже  несмотря в том числе на то, что в рапортах пилоты указывают одно, а в итоговых документах написано другое.
Бой 20 мая 1951 года. Пепеляев в рапорте указывает дистанцию 500-600м. А в итоговом документе проходит в два раза меньшая дальность.
Кроме того, Пепеляев после ознакомления с рапортами летчиков и данными дешефрирования  имел собственное мнение о количестве  сбитых самолетов в том бою. О чем заявил открыто на разборе своим летчикам.

Ветераны Во всем мире много очень пишут воспоминаний. При всем Уважении к их деятельности, надо все же критично  относиться к их воспоминаниям.
 Да и сами Ветераны, участники той войны, в большинстве своем с кем мне приходилось общаться, говорят, что современным авторам надо перестать делать из них, Ветеранов, иконы. Из общения с ними я вынес то, что они пытаются донести до современного молодого поколения. А именно: Все ветераны, люди со своими достоинствами и недостатками, разным уровнем подготовки на тот момент, когда они вступали в свои бои с противником. Этот противник был высокоподготовлен в професиональном и тактическом плане, у него была воля, стремление и настойчивость к решению поставленных задач. И в борьбе с таким противником не исключены ошибки. А на войне такие ошибки стоят очень дорого. Для настоящего и будущего молодого поколения может быть эти книги, которые выпускаются сегодня современными авторами, помогут в выборе жизненного пути. Часть молодых людей свяжет свою жизнь с военной авиацией. Потом по мере взросления они будут перечитывать эти книги находить что-то новое для себя. И если они в своей будущей авиационной деятельности не допустят тех ошибок о  которых они неоднократно читали, то это значит, что автор сделал большое дело, будет сохранена чья то жизнь.
 Лакированная история на современном этапе никому не нужна и не актуальна.

В своей книге "Красные дьяволы в небе Кореи" Вы со слов Пепеляева описываете  бой 11 июля 1951 года.  Если прочитать воспоминания самого Пепеляева, то этот бой он описывает по другому, чем Вы, с его слов.
У меня есть отчет по тому бою с американской стороны, он кстати поразительно схож с описанием со стороны Пепеляева.    
В своей книге, Пепеляев в гибели Ларионова прямо обвиняет Назаркина .
И пишет, что он отстранил Назаркина от полетов и отправил в Союз.
   Я же вижу( и могу  аргументировано это показать), что причина  гибели Ларионова и Рыжкова в наличии повторяющейся ошибке ведущего и она судя по всему системная. Так что сваливать всю вину за гибель Ларионова целиком на Назаркина, нельзя. Назаркин ведь ответить не может.

4. Все материалы американской стороны по боевым действиям в Корее, так же как и у нас имеют гриф секретности. Предназначаются они прежде всего для командного, летного и инженерного состава и в части касающейся для представителей авиапромышленности. С американской стороны много документов в настоящее время рассекречено и к ним открыт доступ всех желающих. Есть документы которые рассекречены, но без выкладывания их например в сеть Интернета. В библиотеках США  Вы их можете получить и ознакомиться. В том числе и с их электронными версиями.
Я прежде всего имею ввиду отчеты, инструкции, рапорта, описания воздушных боев и хода боевых действий. 
Могут ли в описаниях воздушных боев быть неточности. да могут. 
Но в технических отчетах посвещенных например отказам техники и влияющим на безопасность полетов нет. 
Тот же пример бой 20 мая.
Есть три отчета: Документ "Weill Accident Report" от 20 мая 1951 года., 
                                       "Nelson Accident Report" от 20 мая 1951 года. 
                                       "Roberts Accident Report"
Его выпустили совместно организации связанные с авиационной безопасностью и безопасностью полетов
Эти организации дело с боевыми повреждениями не имеют. Они занимаются отказами техники и влиянием ее на авиационную безопасность. Проводят исследования и пишут рекламации фирмам, информируют боевые части об этих отказах и выработанных рекомендациях в целях дальнейшего недопущения их . У фирм  требуют устранения конструктивных недостатков в технике. И их требования обязательны к исполнению.
Я верю этим документам. И пользуюсть только такими документами а не публичным 
 КОРВАЛЬДОМ.
 Информация  о  составе шестерок американцев участвововавших в том бою. Последовательности ввода в бой групп двух эскадронов и кто с кем вел бой с другой стороны позволяет сделать вывод о том, что Пепеляев был более реалистичен в оценке успехов своих подчиненных. Из выше указанной информации становится понятнее, почему Пепеляев не стрелял в Нельсона, а Кирисов не стрелял в Вейлла. 
 Кстати в Вашей книге номер Ф-86 Джабары дан не верно. 
 Указанная информация уже известна лет 7-8 и найти ее не составляло труда.
5. Вам не помешает более подробно ознакомиться с порядком списания авиационной техники после получения боевых повреждений. Ремонт которой по экономическим или иным причинам не целесообразен.

 Вован 22

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Ты прав, река никогда не называлась по имени города. Во всех странах 
>  города называют по имени рек, на которых они стоят!
>  А Анджу - это другое название реки Чхончхонган.


Ну да. А Саратов, Самара, Казань, Тольятти и т.п. - это другое название реки Волги.

Знешь что... Надоело мне с тобой словоблудием заниматься. Давай уже за базар отвечать. Или покажи карту, на которой река Чхончхонган обозначена как Анджу, или не болтай ерундой.




> Если они садились на территории Кореи (вынужденно), то они и взлетали с территории Кореи. Т.е. аэродромы ИСПОЛЬЗОВАЛИСЬ.


А теперь сравни с этим:



> если надо было прикрывать посадку своих истребителей, то располагались прямо у полосы, где маскироваться смысла не было.


Таки речь идет о разовых вынужденных посадках, или о плановых, при которых зенитки подтягивались прямо к полосе?
Да, собственно, и не в том вопрос. Опять же, кончай болтать и отвечай за слова: даты, номера полков, фамилии летчиков, которые вынужденно садились на аэродромах Кроеи и затем благополучно с них улетали. Или конкретная информация, или, повторюсь, не болтай ерундой.




> Цвета и рисунок камуфляжа - это только то, что сверху.


ОК, моя вина, признаю. Никак не могу количество цветов камуфляжа запомнить - всегда у меня низ сомнения вызывает. В таких случаях я стараюсь всю гамму сразу перечислить. Кстати, и в этот раз так и сделал. Я сказал: "По его воспоминаниям, у него был самолет в трехцветном камуфляже - коричнево-зеленый верх и голубой низ." Да, я третьим цветом назвал голубой низ. Был не прав. Но это не отменяет двухцветного верха. А твои цеплялки к словам в отсутствие возражений по существу выглядят... По-детсадовски.




> По Михину я писал выше. Отнюдь не однозначный факт.


Однозначный. Прописанный, в том числе, и в документах. За ним был закреплен именно 1994.




> А обещанный список "ляпов" после получения книги будет?


Обязательно. А ты пока готовь подверджающие материалы. Хватит болтовни.

----------


## aziat

Приветствую, Вас, Юрий!
Не мог оперативно ответить на Ваше послание, т.к. не имею такой возможности, чтобы целый день сидеть в Интернете – есть основная работа и другие семейные обязанности! 
Непревычно было читать Ваше вышеизложенное послание в мой адрес, написанное в нормальном деловом тоне, без перехода на личности - это приятно удивило! Обычно всё сводилось на личную неприязнь, а не на предметный разговор и взаимопонимание, из-за чего обычно всё заканчивалось выяснением отношений и больше ничего.
Начну с того, что темой окраски самолётов 64-го ИАК специально и так подробно я не занимался, я просто не ставил себе такой цели.  Эта тема  меня меньше всего интересовала, чем сами боевые действия и судьбы участников этих сражений в корейском небе. Конечно, я общаясь с участниками этих сражений задавал вопросы по окраске самолётов на которых они воевали в корейском небе, но специально и досконально эту тему не изучал. Основной источник моих данных по окраске самолётов 64-го ИАК - это конечно материалы от  авиаторов и техников, которые участвовали в этой войне! Естественно эти люди могут ошибаться, но это не значит, что их надо за это ругать и утверждать, что всё, что они рассказывали по этой теме вымысел и данные по окраске своих самолётов в большинстве своём не точен! 
Мы эту книгу делали не для моделистов, а ветеранам и их родным, по их материалам, и оставляем им право судить достоверно там написано и нарисовано или нет. Они это право завоевали ценой своей крови, а не чтением западной публицистики! Сейчас не успеем это сделать - вообще можем историю этой войны потерять! Лучше не совсем точно, чем совсем никак!
 - Теперь, что касается Ваших замечаний: 
>Возьмем МиГ Михина. По его воспоминаниям, у него был самолет в трехцветном камуфляже - >коричнево-зеленый верх и голубой низ. У тебя на картинке цветов четыре. Нестыковочка >первая.
>По его же воспоминаниям, а так же по документам ЦАМО (которые Крылов, в отличие от тебя, >изучал) бортовой номер Михина был 1994. У тебя 1998 - нестыковочка вторая.
>А покажь фотки, которые подтверждают, что на "победных" звездочках была белая окантовка. >Единственное фото подобного рода - фото миГа Замескина. Там звездочки без всяких >окантовок. Нестыковочка третья.
- Начну с того, что у меня были два источника по окраске самолёта Михина - это Станков Саша и Крылов Леонид, которые лично встречались с Михиным в своё время (в начале 90-х годов). По словам Михина, у него был самолёт с бортовым номером №1998 - красный. Как писал сам Крылов, камуфляж на самолёте Михина был песочного цвета, на фоне которого шли зелёные пятна. Низ самолёта голубой. На борту позади фонаря 9 красных звёзд в два ряда - в первом 5 звёзд, во-втором - 4. Эти же данные подтвердил и Станков. Мне основания не верить этим людям не было! Ты неучитываешь, что в 64-м ИАК был как зимний, так и летний камуфляж, и количество цветов было как трёхцветным, так и четырёхцветным, в зависимости от времени года. Я ведь общался и с другими ветеранами этого полка такими как Панковым Л.Н., Казаковым В.Г., Федотов Ф.П., Браженко Н.З. и другими. Например Казаков утверждал, что у них в эскадрильи были машины с зелёным камуфляжен на борту на фоне которого шли бурые и жёлтые пятна, низ самолёта был голубой. Учитывая сезонные виды камуфляжа в 64-м ИАК, у меня нет оснований не верить ветеранам этого полка! - Что касается бортового номера, я не исключаю, что возможно Михин ошибся с последней цифрой номера своего самолёта, а может и нет? Если в полку была машина с №1994, то возможно была и машина с №1998? Вы можете с документальной точностью (раз Вы работали с доками этого полка) доказать, что все свои 140 боевых вылетов Михин совершил на одной только машине с №1994? Вы сами прекрасно знаете, что ни один лётчик воевавший в небе Кореи, не совершал все свои боевые вылеты на одной машине! Даже ниразу не сбиваемый лётчик и тот,  часть своих боевых вылетов совершал на других машинах по разным техническим причинам. Вполне возможно, что часть своих боевых вылетов Михин проделал на машине с №1998, которая ему и запомнилась?!  Если же Вы уточните для нас на каких самолётах кроме №1994 ещё летал в небе Кореи Михин и среди них не будет №1998, то Ваше замечание будет принято и мы в следующем издании этой книги исправим эту неточность!
Относительно белого канта у звёздочек побед: по свидетельствам  вышеупомянутых ветеранов на части машин кант был, на части -нет . Дали такой вариант
>Это ты от недостатка информации так говоришь. Почитай в оригинале Роберта Футрелла, >которого все западные историки цитируют - у него как раз за каждой циферкой сноска на >документы стоит.
- Если пришлёшь оригинал книги Роберта Футрелла в электронном виде, то ознакомлюсь что это за ссылки. Не все имеют возможность изучать книги изданные на Западе! Не беря книгу самого Футрелла, я в Инете просмотрел десятка два книг написанных на Западе по воздушной войне в небе Кореи, но сталкивался только с указанием на другие работы ранее опубликованные на Западе, (в том числе и на уважаемого Футрелла) другими же авторами и всё - ссылок на докуметны из архивов там я не наблюдал. Причём эти данные без изменений кочуют из одной работы в другую, а их вообще кто-то проверял из данных авторов? Не уверен, тем более что такой расклад своих потерь там на Западе вполне устраивает зачем же им в них копаться?
>Игорь, а вот если я напишу, что мне по архивным данным доподлинно известно, что у тебя по >восьми пальцев на руках, ты это опровергать будешь? Вот и они явные глупости опровергать не >собираются. Так что не обольщайся. Они тебя аргументированно не опровергают не потому, что >им крыть нечем. Просто очевидные глупости опровергать смысла нет. Sapienti sat.
>Да и вообще, по правде говоря, подавляющему их (американцев) большинству глубоко плевать и >на твои, и на наши работы. 
Вот именно, что американцам НАПЛЕВАТЬ на то, что указанно в НАШИХ работах, т.к их наш расклад потерь ВВС США в небе Кореи никак неустраивает! А вот ВАШИ работы они с удовольствием будут читать, т.к. Вы вполне подстроились под их расклад потерь и побед и их это вполне устраивает! Только вот я не пойму, Вы так верите американским данным, хотя сами их в глаза не видели! Откуда такая уверенность, что они дают на 100% точные данные, а документы нашего 64-го ИАК, которые Вы сами держали в руках и видели своими глазами - это на половину всё враньё наших тогдашних командиров? Особенно Вас не устраивает число побед наших лётчиков, а вот все победы американских авиаторов точны на все 100%.  Из этого следует вывод, что все победы американских лётчиков и их асов достоверны, а вот большинство побед советских авиаторов не достоверны как минимум наполовину?  И что, получается, это мнение распространяется только на ветеранов с нашей стороны, а у мериканцев все точно?- Видимо Ваша работа состоит в подтверждении побед американских пилотов на основании почему-то наших же документов, а вот наша работа состоит в обратном - на основании наших документов доказывать, что американцы не правы в раскладе своих потерь!
>Игорь, психологи установили, что у обычного среднестатистического гражданина примерно 15% >воспоминаний оказываются вымышленными. Он свято верит в то, что так и было, в то время как >по факту было иначе. Вот тебе для начала причина.
- Возможно психологи правы в своих статистических данных, только это расклад по среднестатистическим гражданам, а ветераны прошли через горнило войны, а эти события обычно оставляют в памяти неизгладимые впечатления и надолго откладываются в памяти яркими картинками, т.к. связаны с экстремальными и зачастую опасными для жизни действиями, которые у среднестатистических граждан просто отсутствуют в жизни, а обыденность обычно стирается из памяти и забыть её гораздо легче, чем экстремальные события! Я не отрицаю, что ветераны могут что-то напутать, но чтобы большая часть их восспоминаний не соответствовала действительности, я в это не верю! Тогда бы все мемуары назывались бы "сказками" и их бы не читало такое огромное число взрослых и не глупых людей.
>Докладываю. Ты и картинку с МиГом Науменко изобразил неправильную. Все доступные фото >советских красноносых МиГов показывают, что, окрашивая носы по 4-й шпангоут, номера не >переносили. Просто оставляли их на неокрашенном поле.
Да, в курсе,   и это было исправлено, но исправленный вариант в этой верстке не  заменили, как и другие исправления, например, новое фото Пепеляева во введении. Именно поэтому мы  и  планируем второе издание.
 >Это во-первых. Во-вторых, ни в одном из документов не упоминается о красных рулях >направления.  В третьих, новосибирсике МиГи 7-й серии выходили с завода с синими номерами.
Из цехов авиазаводов самолёты могут выходить с любым цветом номеров, но это не означает, что в части их не могли перекрасить в другие цвета. Кроме того, по материалам из писемь ветеранов 29-го ГИАП в основном цвет бортовых номеров был красный, хотя большинство машин в полку были как раз завода №153. Техник самолёта ст.л-та Рыжова А.Д.  Тюнин так и вовсе написал, что в каждой АЭ полка были разные по цвету бортовые номера.  Это подтверждает и лётчик 2-й АЭ 29-го ГИАП Курносов А.К.
>Есть фото 729-го МиГа Крамаренко, на котором >ясно видно, что номер не красный. 
Он просто стоит у машины второй эскадрильи. В первой номера были красными.
>В четвертых, на верхнююю поверхность крыла ОЗ не наносили (В архиве есть фото).
По имеющимся у меня фотографиям самолётов 64-го ИАК ОЗ сверху не наносили только на  «крашеные»  машины. На тех фотографиях, что есть у меня и тех, что Вы с Крыловым давали в ваших работах, верхних частей поверхности плоскостей МиГов 64-го ИАК (периода 1950-1951гг.) не видны, а значит утверждать на все 100% что ОЗ не были нанесены на верхнюю поверхность плоскостей пока ещё рано.
>И в пятых, на неокрашенных МиГах белая подложка на ОЗ не использовалась (о чем >свидетельствуют и фотографии, и отчеты о расходах краски, свидетельствующие, что в 1951 г, >когда МиГи не камуфлировали, белая краска в Корпусе не использовалась). 
Также спорный момент!  Она например  использовалась  сначала как минимум в 17 ИАП, где носовые номера и ОЗ трафаретились белым полем ( это видно по фото машины Шулева) , позже , «частным порядком»  и  на  других машинах при техобслуживании и ремонтах.   То, что белая краска не расходовалась по документам , не означает, что она не расходовалась по факту . Вполне возможно, что использовались запасы, завезенные еще с 50-го года.
>Достаточно?
Ну, почему же достаточно! Если есть что  сказать и по другим рисункам и дать документально точные, т.е. помочь исправить все наши возможные неточности, то будем только приветствовать подобное желание! Если же этот весь пассаж был направлен только для того, чтобы показать  на нашу "некомпетентность" и "поставить нас на место", то тогда я думаю, что хватить и этого, лучше ведь от наших разборок никому не будет!
С уважением Игорь Сейдов!
P.S. – Пока писал ответ на это послание, на ветке появилось ещё несколько десятков сообщений, на которые просто времени нет  чтобы ответить.  Для всех других участников обсуждения данной ветки хочу сказать, что все рисунки сделанные Сергеем Вахрушевым – это реконструкции, сделанные за редким исключением на основание материалов предоставленные участниками корейских событий, лётчиками и техническим персоналом. Учитывая, что фотоматериала касающегося конкретно самолётов 64-го ИАК «кот наплакал» могу только  сожалеть, что большая часть рисунков боковиков МиГов 64-го ИАК только реконструкции, но такова реальность!

----------


## Антоха

Сейчас прочитал еще раз сообщения в этой теме и вот о чем подумал. Мне, из-за моего *незнания* вопроса истории боевого применения и камуфлирования Миг-15, даже легче смотреть " на схватку". Ответы на все вопросы я уже получил. Авторы четко дают мне понять, что книга в её иллюстрационной составляющей сделана для прошлого, а не для будущего. Под прошлым я понимаю уважаемых всеми ветеранов тех событий, которые рады любому изображению своих ласточек, а под будущим - всех нас и тех кто придет после, коим почему-то хочется смотреть на хорошо сделанное "документальное кино", а не на "напичканный спецэфектами художественный вымысел". Даже если это "документальное кино" сохранилось лишь в виде редких черно-белых фотокарточек. 
Лично я не разделяю такой подход. Я за совмещение.  :Rolleyes:  
Но, как нам показали, авторам от этого не горячо не холодно: 
Автор *aziat* четко заявил, что окрасками он не занимался, а автору-художнику, так вообще проще прикрываться словом "реконструкция", под которым он понимает все что угодно, но только не историческую точность рисунка. А ведь эта "точность" и стала катализатором дискуссии. 
P.S. :Очень надеюсь на то, что скоро меня ждет полная перемена сложившегося (и не скрою предвзятого) отношения к Сергею Вахрушеву, как к иллюстратору книг по авиации, когда он представит внушительные аргументы в доказательство правильности своих работ. А до тех пор не буду терять время и лучше пойду учить матчасть  :Biggrin:

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Сообщение от  *Aziat*:
> Начну с того, что у меня были два источника по окраске самолёта Михина - это Станков Саша и Крылов Леонид, которые лично встречались с Михиным в своё время (в начале 90-х годов). По словам Михина, у него был самолёт с бортовым номером №1998 - красный. Как писал сам Крылов, камуфляж на самолёте Михина был песочного цвета, на фоне которого шли зелёные пятна. Низ самолёта голубой. На борту позади фонаря 9 красных звёзд в два ряда - в первом 5 звёзд, во-втором - 4. Эти же данные подтвердил и Станков. Мне основания не верить этим людям не было!


Игорь, здравствуй! В 1990 г. я действительно сообщал тебе со слов Михина о том, что его самолет имел борт № 1998. Однако позднее в архивных документах (боевые расчеты, приказы о закреплении матчасти за личным составом, отчеты ИАС и т.п.) обнаружили, что закреплен за Михиным был МиГ-15бис сер. № 1915394 с бортовым № 1994. Самолета с борт. № 1998 в 518 ИАП не было. Кстати, Юрка с Михиным тоже встречался. Это уже позже я к нему один ездил. Причем не по "корейским" делам, а просто так навестить, когда я в Питере бывал. Юрка, еще раз кстати, и в ЦАМО работал, несколько общих рабочих тетрадок исписал.



> Относительно белого канта у звёздочек побед: по свидетельствам вышеупомянутых ветеранов на части машин кант был, на части -нет . Дали такой вариант


Ветераны вспоминали, что подбитые (официально засчитанные приказом к-ра ИАД) обозначали не звездочкой, а её красным контуром, т.е. кантом без того, что окантовывают. Причем это вспоминали как ветераны 216 ИАД, так и 133-й. Может, оттуда путаница?



> Вот именно, что американцам НАПЛЕВАТЬ на то, что указанно в НАШИХ работах, т.к их наш расклад потерь ВВС США в небе Кореи никак неустраивает! А вот ВАШИ работы они с удовольствием будут читать, т.к. Вы вполне подстроились под их расклад потерь и побед и их это вполне устраивает! Только вот я не пойму, Вы так верите американским данным, хотя сами их в глаза не видели! Откуда такая уверенность, что они дают на 100% точные данные, а документы нашего 64-го ИАК, которые Вы сами держали в руках и видели своими глазами - это на половину всё враньё наших тогдашних командиров? Особенно Вас не устраивает число побед наших лётчиков, а вот все победы американских авиаторов точны на все 100%. Из этого следует вывод, что все победы американских лётчиков и их асов достоверны, а вот большинство побед советских авиаторов не достоверны как минимум наполовину? И что, получается, это мнение распространяется только на ветеранов с нашей стороны, а у мериканцев все точно?- Видимо Ваша работа состоит в подтверждении побед американских пилотов на основании почему-то наших же документов, а вот наша работа состоит в обратном - на основании наших документов доказывать, что американцы не правы в раскладе своих потерь!


Во-первых, мы НИКОГДА и НИГДЕ не говорили, что американские победы победы точны на 100%!!! Мы ВСЕГДА говорили, что их количество побед завышено, как и у нас.
Во-вторых, есть вранье, а есть ошибки. Ошибки в идентификации типа, количества самолетов противника, оценки результатов атаки. Где мы хоть раз утверждали, что-кто-то врет? Будь добр, ткни носом. Кстати, ошибки в определении результата атаки носят, по большей части ОБЪЕКТИВНЫЙ характер. Вот об этом мы писали. Хотя, если уж честно и случаи вранья были (с обеих сторон), но как исключение из правил.
Во-третьих, мы не ставили целью доказать чью-либо "правоту", -ни нашу, ни американскую. Мы пытаемся если и не установить истину, то хотя бы к ней приблизиться. В том-то и смысл наших к тебе претензий, что ты ЗАРАНЕЕ объявляешь результат, а потом ПОДГОНЯЕШЬ факты под него. Причем, что характерно, в ЛЮБОЙ воздушной войне стороны ВСЕГДА ошибаются в оценке потерь противника, и ТОЧНО знают свои потери. Это ЗАКОН, как закон всемирного тяготения, как дважды два. А ты, по сути, пытаешься доказать, что законы на одну из сторон не действуют.  Мы же предлагаем при оценке результатов боевых действий учитывать потери сторон, а не их победы. Т.е. то, что сторонам известно точно, а не предположительно. Впрочем, это старый спор. Но, нашу позицию мы можем подтвердить документально, причем НАШИМИ архивными документами. Более того, если до начала работы в архиве мы разделяли твой взгляд, то позднее, в результате работы именно с архивными документами, сформировалась наша нынешняя позиция. Если бы ты изучил столько, сколько мы, то и у тебя взгляды бы изменились. Впрочем, я уклонился от темы ветки.



> Возможно психологи правы в своих статистических данных, только это расклад по среднестатистическим гражданам, а ветераны прошли через горнило войны, а эти события обычно оставляют в памяти неизгладимые впечатления и надолго откладываются в памяти яркими картинками, т.к. связаны с экстремальными и зачастую опасными для жизни действиями, которые у среднестатистических граждан просто отсутствуют в жизни, а обыденность обычно стирается из памяти и забыть её гораздо легче, чем экстремальные события! Я не отрицаю, что ветераны могут что-то напутать, но чтобы большая часть их восспоминаний не соответствовала действительности, я в это не верю! Тогда бы все мемуары назывались бы "сказками" и их бы не читало такое огромное число взрослых и не глупых людей.


Так никто ж не утверждает, что ветеранам нельзя верить! Мы же сами используем их воспоминания! Вопрос в том, что не стоит им верить БЕЗОГОВОРОЧНО. Типа, раз ветеран сказал, то так оно и есть, а остальные источники во внимание не принимаются. Но ведь у одного память ого-го, а у другого не очень. Вот один ветеран 151-й ГвИАД вспоминал, что у МиГа была пушка 20 мм и два 12,7 мм пулемета. Так что, ему верить? А у иных описание боя отличается от послеполетного рапорта в основном эмоциями и личными переживаниями. Вот им нужно верить. В общем, доверяй, но проверяй. И, кстати, есть случаи просто вранья, уж не знаю, насколько они сами верят в рассказываемое. Фамилии здесь называть не буду, если интересует - напишу в личку. Кстати, факты желательно проверять по нескольким источникам, лучше всего независимым друг от тдруга. И чем их больше, тем лучше.




> Из цехов авиазаводов самолёты могут выходить с любым цветом номеров, но это не означает, что в части их не могли перекрасить в другие цвета. Кроме того, по материалам из писемь ветеранов 29-го ГИАП в основном цвет бортовых номеров был красный, хотя большинство машин в полку были как раз завода №153. Техник самолёта ст.л-та Рыжова А.Д.  Тюнин так и вовсе написал, что в каждой АЭ полка были разные по цвету бортовые номера.  Это подтверждает и лётчик 2-й АЭ 29-го ГИАП Курносов А.К.


Подавляющее большинство МиГов 64-го ИАК были с заводскими номерами.
Да, большинство МиГов 153-го завода были с красными номерами, и мы считали, что и самолет Крамаренко тоже, пока не увидели фото. Начертание номера  - по заводскому стандарту, но цвет отличается от цвета красной окраски носа. Мы сами были удивлены. По поводу разных цветов борт номеров в разных АЭ. Так стало после 1955 г. в связи с выходом нового "Положения..." Оно и стало предписывать разные цвета, в зависимости от АЭ - красный, голубой (синий), желтый. Причем номера стали двухзначными. До этого, номера, как правило, были такие,с какими самолет пришел с завода. Исключения, конечно, бывали, но именно ИСКЛЮЧЕННИЯ.




> Он просто стоит у машины второй эскадрильи. В первой номера были красными.


№729 (серийный 0715329) был закреплен за Сергеем Макаровичем. Так что это ЕГО самолет. В эскадрильях цвета номеров не отличались. Вообще, самолеты 6-й и 7-й серий 153-го завода были получены из 151-й ГвИАД. Сомневаюсь, что в период интенсивных боев кто-то стал бы заморачиваться с их перекраской. И главное, чего ради? Чтоб потом Вахрушев окраску навороченную "реконструировал"? 




> По имеющимся у меня фотографиям самолётов 64-го ИАК ОЗ сверху не наносили только на  «крашеные»  машины. На тех фотографиях, что есть у меня и тех, что Вы с Крыловым давали в ваших работах, верхних частей поверхности плоскостей МиГов 64-го ИАК (периода 1950-1951гг.) не видны, а значит утверждать на все 100% что ОЗ не были нанесены на верхнюю поверхность плоскостей пока ещё рано.


Мы готовим материал по окраске МиГов в Корее, первую часть собираемся выложить в ближайшее время. Там будут фото и мои перерисовки с фото (документы нельзя было переснимать, но можно делать выписки, вот я и "выписал" кое что). 




> Также спорный момент!  Она например  использовалась  сначала как минимум в 17 ИАП, где носовые номера и ОЗ трафаретились белым полем ( это видно по фото машины Шулева) , позже , «частным порядком»  и  на  других машинах при техобслуживании и ремонтах.   То, что белая краска не расходовалась по документам , не означает, что она не расходовалась по факту . Вполне возможно, что использовались запасы, завезенные еще с 50-го года.


Фото самолета Шулева не видел, т. к. книги у меня нет, но могу сказать, что в 17 ИАП были машины заводов №1 и №153. У последних номера с белым кантом. Так что... Кстати, к вопросу о победах, ежели интересно, могу рассказать, как Шулеву сделали победу 19.6.51. По архивным документам, что характерно. 




> Ну, почему же достаточно! Если есть что  сказать и по другим рисункам и дать документально точные, т.е. помочь исправить все наши возможные неточности, то будем только приветствовать подобное желание! Если же этот весь пассаж был направлен только для того, чтобы показать  на нашу "некомпетентность" и "поставить нас на место", то тогда я думаю, что хватить и этого, лучше ведь от наших разборок никому не будет!


 Это точно! Посему предложение: поскольку окраски в сферу наших "идеологических" разногласий не попадают, создать "конвенцию детей л-та Шмидта". Т.е. создать ЕДИНУЮ базу окрасок самолетов 64-го ИАК. И публиковать согласованные друг с другом "реконструкции". Что б у читателей вопросов не возникало, почему исходники, по-сути, одни, а на выходе - разное. А может вместе и по-точнее получиться. Только, если можно, без Вахрушева. Река Ансю... И тебе советую - завязывай с ним, какой то он неадекватный, дискредитирует он тебя.
P.S.  А поездка к Михину в 90-м - это песТня! Я ехал в поезде, а опоздавшие на него Юрка с Владькой догоняли меня на попутном электровозе. И умудрились обогнать, что характерно. И вообще, до слез жалко, что Михин ушел... Я с ним практически до его смерти общался, такой мировой мужик был! А как мы с ним коньячок кушали в сентябре 2005 г. До сих пор стыдно: я под 2 метра, вес за 100, и в зюзю, а он - хоть бы что. Нос только слегка порозовел и глаза заблестели. ... Выберусь в Питер, навещу его.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Приветствую, Вас, Юрий!


И я тебя. И давай уже на "ты", а? Я не из хамства "тыкаю", просто... Ну что ты к кошке на аватарке на "Вы" обращаешься?  :Smile: 




> Непревычно было читать Ваше вышеизложенное послание в мой адрес, написанное в нормальном деловом тоне, без перехода на личности - это приятно удивило! Обычно всё сводилось на личную неприязнь, а не на предметный разговор и взаимопонимание, из-за чего обычно всё заканчивалось выяснением отношений и больше ничего.


Ну это... Извини. Мне вон и Крылов на излишнюю эмоциональность попенял.




> По словам Михина, у него был самолёт с бортовым номером №1998 - красный. Как писал сам Крылов, камуфляж на самолёте Михина был песочного цвета, на фоне которого шли зелёные пятна. Низ самолёта голубой. На борту позади фонаря 9 красных звёзд в два ряда - в первом 5 звёзд, во-втором - 4. Эти же данные подтвердил и Станков. Мне основания не верить этим людям не было! Ты неучитываешь, что в 64-м ИАК был как зимний, так и летний камуфляж, и количество цветов было как трёхцветным, так и четырёхцветным, в зависимости от времени года.


Смотри, какая штука. Есть камуфляж, который описал сам ветеран - двухцветный и с девятью звездочками. Его изображение, конечно, будет только предположительным. Но ведь изображение в другом камуфляже будет еще менее достоверным! Понимаешь, в обоснование приведенного рисунка даже слов ветерана нет!




> Что касается бортового номера, я не исключаю, что возможно Михин ошибся с последней цифрой номера своего самолёта, а может и нет?


1994 взят из архива - машина именно с этим бортовым номером была за ним закреплена.
И такой момент. У американцев была практика рисовать звездочки за победы, одержанные всеми летчиками, летавшими на каком-то конкретном самолете (это помимо личных счетов). У нас же звездочки рисовались на борта "личных" самолетов. Т.е. с девятью звездочками может быть только машина, закрепленная за Михиным приказом - 1994. Такая вот тонкость. Он мог сбивать "Сейбры" на каких угодно самолетах, но звездочки приказом командира дивизии наносились на его личный 1994.




> Относительно белого канта у звёздочек побед: по свидетельствам  вышеупомянутых ветеранов на части машин кант был, на части -нет . Дали такой вариант


И вот опять столкновение версий. Есть слова Михина о том, что у него были простые красные звездочки без канта, и есть слова других ветеранов, говорящих о том, что был кант. Почему же выбрана именно менее подтвержденная версия? Ну согласись, что объяснение про понты техников выглядит несколько... Даже слово не могу подобрать.




> - Если пришлёшь оригинал книги Роберта Футрелла в электронном виде, то ознакомлюсь что это за ссылки.


Не подумай, что жадничаю, но я этот фолиант просто не отсканирую. Он толстый.




> Вот именно, что американцам НАПЛЕВАТЬ на то, что указанно в НАШИХ работах, т.к их наш расклад потерь ВВС США в небе Кореи никак неустраивает!


Да не в этом дело! Им в принципе не слишком интересно то, что происходит за пределами планеты под названием США. И книги, что твои, что наши - они для каких-нибудь энтузиастов-одиночек. На общее мнение они никак не влияют. 




> Только вот я не пойму, Вы так верите американским данным, хотя сами их в глаза не видели!


Пойми, мое отношение к итогам войны в Корее строится не на вере в американские данные, а, в первую очередь, на анализе наших!
Я уже когда-то приводил этот пример, но повторюсь. Вот смотри - это число сбитых "Сейбров" по нашим данным:
Ноябрь 1951 - 27
Декабрь 1951 - 54
Январь 1952 - 46
Февраль 1952 - 17
А теперь анализируем. В ноябре 1951 года "Сейбры" действовали силами двух эскадрилий 4-го авиакрыла с аэродрома Кимпхо, затем к ним присоединилась третья эскадрилья. Итого, по самым оптимистичным расчетам, в ноябре в распоряжении 5-й ВА США находились 75 "Сейбров". Причем 75 - это их официальная штатная численность. Наши же документы приводят даже меньшее число - 70. Ну предположим, что все они исправны и принимают участие в боях. Это натяжка, но пусть будет. Представим себе, что наши заявки на победы отражают цифры реальных потерь F-86. Тогда в ноябре потери "Сейбров" составили от 37,33 до 40 процентов.
Далее, 1 декабря с Сувона начало операции 51-е авиакрыло, в состав которого входили две эскадрильи - 36 F-86 (по нашим же данным). В декабре из оставшихся у двух крыльев 68-73 F-86 были сбиты от 74 до 79 процентов. Ну не выдерживают такие цифры никакой критики! Дальше - больше. Учтем недостаток запасных частей, боевые повреждения, проблемы с обслуживанием F-86, и получим, что в новый год командование 5-й ВА вступило практически без "Сейбров". Но это не помешало нашим в январе-феврале сбить еще 63 машины. Откуда они взялись? Пополнения? Но они были редкими. Например, с января по апрель 1952-го года 4-е авиакрыло получило лишь 13-14 новых машин (по нашим же данным). Понимаешь? Как можно таким данным верить? Где же "высокая чувствительность американской авиации к потерям", о которой упоминает любой месячный отчет 64-го ИАК?!




> Откуда такая уверенность, что они дают на 100% точные данные, а документы нашего 64-го ИАК, которые Вы сами держали в руках и видели своими глазами - это на половину всё враньё наших тогдашних командиров?


Ой, нет. Не нужно мне такого приписывать - я о *вранье* командиров не говорил. Для нашего существенного завышения побед были причины.




> Особенно Вас не устраивает число побед наших лётчиков, а вот все победы американских авиаторов точны на все 100%.  Из этого следует вывод, что все победы американских лётчиков и их асов достоверны, а вот большинство побед советских авиаторов не достоверны как минимум наполовину?


Игорь, ты передергиваешь. Я никогда не говорил о 100% достоверности американских заявок на победы. Они тоже завысили. Но в целом война в небе осталась за ними. С какой бы душевной теплотой я не относился к нашим ветеранам, но факт остается фактом.




> И что, получается, это мнение распространяется только на ветеранов с нашей стороны, а у мериканцев все точно?- Видимо Ваша работа состоит в подтверждении побед американских пилотов на основании почему-то наших же документов, а вот наша работа состоит в обратном - на основании наших документов доказывать, что американцы не правы в раскладе своих потерь!


Игорь, ты попробуй без патриотического пафоса взглянуть на наши документы.




> Я не отрицаю, что ветераны могут что-то напутать, но чтобы большая часть их восспоминаний не соответствовала действительности, я в это не верю! Тогда бы все мемуары назывались бы "сказками" и их бы не читало такое огромное число взрослых и не глупых людей.


Вот опять ты передергиваешь. Я упомянул 15%, а ты приписываешь мне сомнение в большей части  :Biggrin: 




> Он просто стоит у машины второй эскадрильи. В первой номера были красными.


Он стоит у своей 729-й машины, закрепленной за ним приказом.




> На тех фотографиях, что есть у меня и тех, что Вы с Крыловым давали в ваших работах, верхних частей поверхности плоскостей МиГов 64-го ИАК (периода 1950-1951гг.) не видны, а значит утверждать на все 100% что ОЗ не были нанесены на верхнюю поверхность плоскостей пока ещё рано.


У Крыловы есть "кальки" с архивных фотографий, где видны верхние поверхности. Нет там никаких знаков.

----------


## Ер-2

> Ну да. А Саратов, Самара, Казань, Тольятти и т.п. - это другое название реки Волги..


Тебе про Москву напомнить? Или про Иркутск?




> Знешь что... Надоело мне с тобой словоблудием заниматься. Давай уже за базар отвечать. Или покажи карту, на которой река Чхончхонган обозначена как Анджу, или не болтай ерундой..


 Я думал, что ты уже прекратил словоблудием заниматься, т.к  "попрощался" постом выше.  Твое заковыристое требование найти карту с таким обозначением тянет примерно на то же, что затребовать карту современной Москвы с указанием действующего русла реки Неглинки. 
Для сведения могу привести слова от А.Я. Дадуева, авиатехника  537-го ШАП, который прослужил  в Корее несколько лет : " Географические названия в Корее были сложными. Они исходили из разных наречий, поэтому и имели по несколько названий, из которых иностранцы выбирали те, что проще для произношения и написания."
"А теперь прикинь, солдат..." какое название было проще для произношения не только русским.  Кстати, уж извини, но ты и сам наверняка знаешь, что твою фамилию с первого раза не все могут  правильно выговорить.
Да, если тебе опять нужна "справка", что Дадуев - это не персонаж, который я "нафантазировал" - почитай "Авиамастер"№5-2006 "Дальневосточные этюды"




> А теперь сравни с этим:
> 
> Таки речь идет о разовых вынужденных посадках, или о плановых, при которых зенитки подтягивались прямо к полосе?
> Да, собственно, и не в том вопрос. Опять же, кончай болтать и отвечай за слова: даты, номера полков, фамилии летчиков, которые вынужденно садились на аэродромах Кроеи и затем благополучно с них улетали. Или конкретная информация, или, повторюсь, не болтай ерундой..


Пожалуйста, навскидку, чтобы не лезть в архивы - Колесников Лев Петрович , летчик 224-го ИАП 32-й ИАД, по описаниям которого, кстати, восстанавливалась окраска самолета Берелидзе. А вообще, в мемуарах наших пилотов это обозначалось "пришлось садиться у "соседей" или "сели у китайцев".
Тебе, при твоем глобальном изучении этой темы, разве подобных записей не попадалось?




> ОК, моя вина, признаю. Никак не могу количество цветов камуфляжа запомнить - всегда у меня низ сомнения вызывает. В таких случаях я стараюсь всю гамму сразу перечислить. Кстати, и в этот раз так и сделал. Я сказал: "По его воспоминаниям, у него был самолет в трехцветном камуфляже - коричнево-зеленый верх и голубой низ." Да, я третьим цветом назвал голубой низ. Был не прав. Но это не отменяет двухцветного верха. А твои цеплялки к словам в отсутствие возражений по существу выглядят... По-детсадовски..


 Естественно, если был третий цвет, то были и еще два. Ты это сам признал.  Какие "цеплялки"?  




> Однозначный. Прописанный, в том числе, и в документах. За ним был закреплен именно 1994..


 Никто не возражает, что за ним было закреплено по документам.
 А по факту - всякое бывает  :Rolleyes: 




> Обязательно. А ты пока готовь подверджающие материалы. Хватит болтовни.


 Готовлю. Но ты же сам ведешь себя как пубертатная девица - вчера написал "adios, amore", а сегодня я опять вынужден тратить время на ответы тебе.  Это уже превращается в какое-то шоу, люди мне пишут, что уже попкорн заготовили для дальнейшего просмотра...

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Для сведения могу привести слова от А.Я. Дадуева, авиатехника  537-го ШАП, который прослужил  в Корее несколько лет : " Географические названия в Корее были сложными. Они исходили из разных наречий, поэтому и имели по несколько названий, из которых иностранцы выбирали те, что проще для произношения и написания."
> "А теперь прикинь, солдат..." какое название было проще для произношения не только русским.


Нда... Потрясающее обоснование. Особенно для академического труда.




> Кстати, уж извини, но ты и сам наверняка знаешь, что твою фамилию с первого раза не все могут  правильно выговорить.


Не извиняйся. Я в свое время даже коллекционировал мои исковерканные фамилии.




> А вообще, в мемуарах наших пилотов это обозначалось "пришлось садиться у "соседей" или "сели у китайцев". Тебе, при твоем глобальном изучении этой темы, разве подобных записей не попадалось?


Извини за очередную резкость, но ты раз за разом показываешь *полнейшее* незнание предмета. Китайцы базировались - прикинь! - на территории Китая. На соседних с нашими аэродромах. Поэтому "сесть у соседей" никакой проблемы для наших не составляло. Но это по-прежнему не имеет ни малейшего отношения к аэродромам на территории Кореи.




> Естественно, если был третий цвет, то были и еще два. Ты это сам признал.  Какие "цеплялки"?


Ошибочно называя камуфляж трехцветным, под третьим цветом я подразумевал голубой. А сверху он имел только два.




> Никто не возражает, что за ним было закреплено по документам.
>  А по факту - всякое бывает


Ага. Только вот звездочки приказом комдива наносили на закрепленные за летчиком самолеты - во-первых. А во-вторых, самолета с бортовым номером 1998 в 518 ИАП не было.




> Готовлю. Но ты же сам ведешь себя как пубертатная девица - вчера написал "adios, amore", а сегодня я опять вынужден тратить время на ответы тебе.  Это уже превращается в какое-то шоу, люди мне пишут, что уже попкорн заготовили для дальнейшего просмотра...


Show must go on
И следи за языком, кстати. Постарайся обходиться без сравнений.

----------


## Ер-2

> Сейчас прочитал еще раз сообщения в этой теме и вот о чем подумал. Мне, из-за моего *незнания* вопроса истории боевого применения и камуфлирования Миг-15, даже легче смотреть " на схватку". Ответы на все вопросы я уже получил. Авторы четко дают мне понять, что книга в её иллюстрационной составляющей сделана для прошлого, а не для будущего. Под прошлым я понимаю уважаемых всеми ветеранов тех событий, которые рады любому изображению своих ласточек, а под будущим - всех нас и тех кто придет после, коим почему-то хочется смотреть на хорошо сделанное "документальное кино", а не на "напичканный спецэфектами художественный вымысел". Даже если это "документальное кино" сохранилось лишь в виде редких черно-белых фотокарточек.  :


 Наконец-то, ты правильно  понял, Антон, о предназначении этой книги! 
Прошлое - это уже история для настоящего,  ради которого ветераны и проливали свою кровь . И эта работа, эта книга -для них и их родных. Это реальная история, которой можно и должно гордиться нашей поруганной, униженной и оболганной России.  А "будущее - это единственное время, которого еще не существует". И, честно говоря, мне глубоко "фиолетово", что там могут подумать обо мне моделисты будущего, если таковые еще вообще сохранятся ( но они, скорее всего, будут китайцами при настоящей тенденции...)    




> Лично я не разделяю такой подход. Я за совмещение.  
> Но, как нам показали, авторам от этого не горячо не холодно: 
> Автор *aziat* четко заявил, что окрасками он не занимался, а автору-художнику, так вообще проще прикрываться словом "реконструкция", под которым он понимает все что угодно, но только не историческую точность рисунка. А ведь эта "точность" и стала катализатором дискуссии. 
> P.S. :Очень надеюсь на то, что скоро меня ждет полная перемена сложившегося (и не скрою предвзятого) отношения к Сергею Вахрушеву, как к иллюстратору книг по авиации, когда он представит внушительные аргументы в доказательство правильности своих работ. А до тех пор не буду терять время и лучше пойду учить матчасть


 Тебе этот МиГ-29 еще не надоел?  Лучше почитай что-нибудь из технологии авиапроизводства. Хотя бы, что уже писал - чем отличаеся прототип от эталона для серии.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> И эта работа, эта книга -для них и их родных.


Знаешь, если ты сейчас скажешь, что каждый из ветеранов, с кем пришлось общаться (или их родня) получили от вас по экземпляру предназначенной для них книги, то я тихо-мирно закруглюсь с критикой и скажу тебе спасибо за проделанную работу.

----------


## Ер-2

> Нда... Потрясающее обоснование. Особенно для академического труда..


 Причем тут академический труд? Это ответ на "словоблудие".




> Извини за очередную резкость,.


Да все нормально. В моем кругу переписки даже поговорка такая есть
"деликатен, как Тепсуркаев".




> но ты раз за разом показываешь *полнейшее* незнание предмета. Китайцы базировались - прикинь! - на территории Китая. На соседних с нашими аэродромах. Поэтому "сесть у соседей" никакой проблемы для наших не составляло. Но это по-прежнему не имеет ни малейшего отношения к аэродромам на территории Кореи.


  Ты опять невнимательно читаешь. Написано, что так "обозначалось".
  Ты в курсе этого понятия?





> Ошибочно называя камуфляж трехцветным, под третьим цветом я подразумевал голубой. А сверху он имел только два..


 Юра, ну так ты посмотри значение слова "камуфляж".




> Ага. Только вот звездочки приказом комдива наносили на закрепленные за летчиком самолеты - во-первых. А во-вторых, самолета с бортовым номером 1998 в 518 ИАП не было...


 " Документ в студию!" 




> Show must go on
> И следи за языком, кстати. Постарайся обходиться без сравнений.


    То, что ты этим озаботился - это уже прогресс. Но только тогда уж и сам не забывай дедушку Крылова:
"Чем кумушек считать трудиться, не лучше ль на себя, кума, оборотиться?"

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Ты опять невнимательно читаешь. Написано, что так "обозначалось".  Ты в курсе этого понятия?


Дело в том, что термином "сесть у китайцев" обозначалась именно посадка у китайцев, т.е. на аэродроме, на который базировалась китайская дивизия. Никакой конспирологии  :Biggrin: 
Китайские МиГи, как и наши, использовали только аэродромы Манчжурии. Если хочешь, я тебе их вечером перечислю. Поэтому посадка к китайцам не означала, что летчик сел на территории Северной Кореи.




> Юра, ну так ты посмотри значение слова "камуфляж".


Уже посмотрел. И уже дважды признал, что использовал слово не правильно. И уже трижды сказал, что имел в виду двухцветный песочно-зеленый камуфляж с голубой защитной окраской нижних поверхностей. Теперь все буквоеды удовлетворены? Сути это не меняет. Твой третий цвет - лишний.




> " Документ в студию!"


Пикантно слышать это требование от тебя  :Biggrin: 
Крылов вечером придет - если не будет сильно уставший, может сообщит тебе номера фондов, дел, описей, страниц. Все рабочие тетради у него. Но что тебе это даст? Проверять поедешь? Это же не ксерокс с архивного документа, это выписка из рабочей тетради. Тебе нужно будет еще ее подлинность доказывать?
И еще вопрос - этим требованием ты предполагаешь, что я намеренно лгу?

----------


## Ер-2

> №729 (серийный 0715329) был закреплен за Сергеем Макаровичем. Так что это ЕГО самолет. В эскадрильях цвета номеров не отличались. Вообще, самолеты 6-й и 7-й серий 153-го завода были получены из 151-й ГвИАД. Сомневаюсь, что в период интенсивных боев кто-то стал бы заморачиваться с их перекраской. И главное, чего ради? Чтоб потом Вахрушев окраску навороченную "реконструировал"?


А вот для этого на оборонных заводах и существ(уют)(вовали) военные представительства. В документации, получаемой ими, содержались, в частности, заявки на элементы окраски. Поэтому "эскадрильные" цвета делались уже на заводе и никто перекраской " в период интенсивных боев", действительно, не заморачивался. 
В качестве примера - в 1995 ., при начале отработки контракта с индусами на Су-30 прибегает к нам в отдел военпред с бумагой от них и спрашивает :"А что такое "померанцевый" цвет?". Это индусы уже заранее прислали схему окраски на свой ОЗ. А "померанцевый" - это получилась довольно причудливая процентовка рыжей краски, чтобы индийский ОЗ по оттенку отличался от итальянского. Так что все индийские Су-30 выходили с завода полностью "разрисованными", со всеми ОЗ и номерами, и "на родине" им дорисовывали лишь эмблемы эскадрилий. 




> Это точно! Посему предложение: поскольку окраски в сферу наших "идеологических" разногласий не попадают, создать "конвенцию детей л-та Шмидта". Т.е. создать ЕДИНУЮ базу окрасок самолетов 64-го ИАК. И публиковать согласованные друг с другом "реконструкции". Что б у читателей вопросов не возникало, почему исходники, по-сути, одни, а на выходе - разное. А может вместе и по-точнее получиться. Только, если можно, без Вахрушева. Река Ансю... И тебе советую - завязывай с ним, какой то он неадекватный, дискредитирует он тебя.


   1) Во! Наконец-то конкретное дельное предложение. 
   2) Согласен даже и без меня.
   3) А можно как-то обосновать характеристику "неадекватный", ни разу не общаясь с человеком даже письменно? 
         Такое развешивание "ярлыков" как раз есть повод задуматься об адекватности характеризующего.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> А вот для этого на оборонных заводах и существ(уют)(вовали) военные представительства. В документации, получаемой ими, содержались, в частности, заявки на элементы окраски. Поэтому "эскадрильные" цвета делались уже на заводе и никто перекраской " в период интенсивных боев", действительно, не заморачивался.


Ты ловко отбросил неудобную часть сообщения и набросился на другую. А я таки вернусь к отброшенной.
Эти МиГи 7-й серии были получены от уходящей 151-й дивизии. Никто заранее не мог знать, какой самолет в какой эскадрилье 176-го гиап окажется.

И, кстати... Ты вопрос о раздаче памятных книг ветеранам не заметил?

----------


## Ер-2

> Ты ловко отбросил неудобную часть сообщения и набросился на другую. А я таки вернусь к отброшенной.
> Эти МиГи 7-й серии были получены от уходящей 151-й дивизии. Никто заранее не мог знать, какой самолет в какой эскадрилье 176-го гиап окажется.
> 
> И, кстати... Ты вопрос о раздаче памятных книг ветеранам не заметил?


 1) Вне зависимости от конкретной части -военпред на заводе получал   плановую заявку на определенное количество машин с номерами     определенного цвета, а уж потом ПДУ расписывало их по конкретным в/ч. Если матчасть передавалась другому подразделению, там и разбирали  самолеты по "принадлежности цветов", т.к. к тому времени со времен ВОВ уже устоялась цветовая эскадрильная градация - 1-я -  красная, вторая- голубая, третья - желтая.  Позже это трансформировалось в полковые цвета в составах дивизий - 1 полк с красными номерами, второй- с голубыми, третий - с желтыми.

  2) Опаньки! Самый главный вопрос - и не заметил!   :Eek:   :Eek:   :Eek: 
      Тираж маленький, и за пределы Москвы и Питера вряд ли выйдет. Поэтому, естественно, все наши авторские экземпляры уже  расписаны и отправляются ветеранам и их родственникам. Юрий Сутягин лично "под роспись"  доставит экземпляры Пепеляеву, Крамаренко и Самойлову. Книги будут отправлены Забелину, дочерям Шулева, Колесникова, родственникам Калмансона и.т.п... 

             Ради этого, собственно, все и затевалось.

Кстати, ради хохмы, когда Е.Г. Пепеляеву привезли подписывать постеры и он увидел свое цветное фото с Лапшиным, он, почему-то счел, что это сделали в Америке, где сейчас "красят" наши старые фильмы.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Сообщение *от Ер-2:*
> " Документ в студию!"


ф.518 ИАП, оп.588535с, д.15 "Материалы на сбитые и подбитые самолеты противника капитаном Михиным" - там данные по всем результативным стрельбам, в т.ч. и борт. № самолетов, с которых они производились (на пленке ФКП вместо часов). 9.8.52 - самолет №862, с 19.8.52 по 18.5.53 - №1994
ф.518 ИАП, оп.588535с, д.5 "Дело с актами приема личного состава и авиационной техники" - там движение самолетов через полк с авг. 52 по авг 53. 
ф.518 ИАП, оп.588535с, д.6 "Дело с приказами по части полевая почта 42192" Там: Приказ №06 с боевым расчетом полка (указаны бортовые №, у Михина 1994) - л.25; Приказ №010 о закреплении самолетов за личным составом (указаны серийные №, 1915394 - ст.л-т Михин, мл. техник-л-т Иванов) - л.32 
Этого, думаю, достаточно, хотя есть еще 3  "Дела с отчетностью по боевой и учебно-боевой подготовке" полка в целом, и "Журналы учета боевой подготовки подразделения" по эскадрильям. Там доработки, камуфляж, прием-передача, сбитые-подбитые, кто сколько и на чем налетал и кто сколько вылетов обслужил с указанием серийных и бортовых №.




> А вот для этого на оборонных заводах и существ(уют)(вовали) военные представительства. В документации, получаемой ими, содержались, в частности, заявки на элементы окраски. Поэтому "эскадрильные" цвета делались уже на заводе и никто перекраской " в период интенсивных боев", действительно, не заморачивался. 
> В качестве примера - в 1995 ., при начале отработки контракта с индусами на Су-30 прибегает к нам в отдел военпред с бумагой от них и спрашивает :"А что такое "померанцевый" цвет?". Это индусы уже заранее прислали схему окраски на свой ОЗ. А "померанцевый" - это получилась довольно причудливая процентовка рыжей краски, чтобы индийский ОЗ по оттенку отличался от итальянского. Так что все индийские Су-30 выходили с завода полностью "разрисованными", со всеми ОЗ и номерами, и "на родине" им дорисовывали лишь эмблемы эскадрилий.


Не надо переносить то, что сейчас на полвека в прошлое. Тогда с какими серийными номерами самолета с завода выходили, с такими в полк и попадали. Источник: все доступные фото МиГ-15 и МиГ-15бис до 1955 г.



> 3) А можно как-то обосновать характеристику "неадекватный", ни разу не общаясь с человеком даже письменно? 
> Такое развешивание "ярлыков" как раз есть повод задуматься об адекватности характеризующего.


А как назвать человека, который с пеной у рта отстаивает всякую чушь? Я имею ввиду "реку Ансю". Всякие там звездочки с кантом и пр. я ещё могу понять и объяснить желанием сделать красиво в условиях недостатка достоверной информации. Но это... Причем, как мне представляется, этот дурацкий анонс вообще плод больного воображения маркетологов издательства. Знаем, сталкивались: "Наши маркетологи лучше знают, как назвать книгу и анонсировать её содержание, чтоб она продавалась. Авторы не согласны? А вашего согласия и не требуется..." Это в "Яузе". Так какого ж хрена бросаться в бой и махать шашкой, с пеной у рта защищая чей-то ляп? Это адекватно? Для сведения: Ансю - ЯПОНСКОЕ название города Анджу, упоминаемое в наших документах и воспоминаниях ветеранов, т.к. наши пользовались картами 1943 г., на которых названия ещё японские. Так же: Сингисю - Синыйджу, Гисю - Ыйджу и пр. Если где-то кто-то из ветеранов спутал название города и реки, а в наших документах название реки Чхончхонган практически не использовалось, зато постоянно упоминались "район Ансю" и "переправы у Ансю", то это не повод перекраивать географию. Река Чхончхонган, в её низовьях город Анджу, рядом с городом стратегические переправы и мосты. Других вариантов НЕТ!

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Сообщение от *Ер-2*
> 1) Вне зависимости от конкретной части -военпред на заводе получал   плановую заявку на определенное количество машин с номерами     определенного цвета, а уж потом ПДУ расписывало их по конкретным в/ч. Если матчасть передавалась другому подразделению, там и разбирали  самолеты по "принадлежности цветов", т.к. к тому времени со времен ВОВ уже устоялась цветовая эскадрильная градация - 1-я -  красная, вторая- голубая, третья - желтая.  Позже это трансформировалось в полковые цвета в составах дивизий - 1 полк с красными номерами, второй- с голубыми, третий - с желтыми.


  Еще раз повторю:Не надо переносить то, что сейчас на полвека в прошлое. Тогда с какими серийными номерами самолета с завода выходили, с такими в полк и попадали. Источник: все доступные фото МиГ-15 и МиГ-15бис до 1955 г. Потом вышло "Положение об опознавательных знаках ВВС" 1955 г., вот оно и предписало деление по цветам - каждому полку свой, в эскадрильях - по бортовым номерам (в полку от 01 до списочного количества самолетов, порядковый номер определял принадлежность к той или иной АЭ). Кстати, есть фото, где из под нового двузначного номера проглядывает старый четырехзначный.
К дискуссии с Юркой добавлю, что вынужденных посадок (из-за боевых повреждений и из-за выработки топлива) на территории Сев. Кореи за всю войну и десятка не наберется. Причем, имели они, что характерно, случайный характер. Так что держать в районе аэродрома (точнее аэродромов) батареи ради того, что возможно, когда-нибудь на него сядет одиночный самолет, в лучшем случае пара (насколько помню, был один такой случай), мягко говоря, нерационально. Так что прикрывали наши зенитчики в районах северокорейских аэродромов отнюдь не МиГи 64-го ИАК.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Для седения, кое что об упоминаемых на данной ветке МиГах:
МиГ-15бис №1815399. Борт.№ *899*
Изготовлен в Новосибирске на заводе № 153 в октябре1951 г.
В ноябре того же года принят в 196-м ИАП 324-й ИАД, закреплен за заместителем командира полка майором Митусовым (7 побед в Корее). 1-го декабря на этом самолете сбил F-80С №49-855 командир полка полковник Пепеляев. В конце января 1952 г. №1815399 передан в 16-й ИАП 97-й ИАД, в марте 1952 г. – в 494-й ИАП 190-й ИАД. 11-го августа 1952 г. самолет передан в 518-й ИАП 216-й ИАД и закреплен за летчиком 1-й АЭ старшим лейтенантом Лапицким. 
После окончания Корейской войны 12-го августа 1953 г. №1815399 передали в 100-ю ИАД, сменившую 216-ю дивизию.

МиГ-15бис №0715323. борт. №*723* 
Самолет изготовлен в Новосибирске на заводе № 153 в сентябре 1950 г.
В октябре того же года принят в 29-й ГвИАП 50-й ИАД, закреплен за заместителем командира АЭ 29-го ГвИАП капитаном Науменко. В декабре 1950 г. – январе 1951 г. в ходе боевых действий с аэродрома Аньдун капитан Науменко первым среди советских пилотов в Корее одержал 5 побед в воздушных боях, ему присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза. 
В феврале 1951 г. самолет передан в 72-й ГвИАП 151-й ГвИАД, в апреле того же года – в 196-й ИАП 324-й ИАД. В этом полку №0715323 был закреплен за летчиком 3-й АЭ старшим лейтенантом Иовлевым (одна победа в Корее). В январе 1952 г. самолет передан в 16-й ИАП 97-й ИАД и включен в состав эскадрильи ночных истребителей 97-й дивизии. 29-го апреля 1952 г. передан в 726-й ИАП 133-й ИАД, 6-го сентября того же года №0715323 передан в один из авиаполков советских ВВС, не участвующих в боевых действиях в Корее.

МиГ-15бис №0715329. Борт. № *729* 
Изготовлен в Новосибирске на заводе № 153 в сентябре 1950 г.
В октябре того же года принят в 1-й АЭ 29-го ГвИАП 50-й ИАД, в январе 1951 г. №0715329 передан в 72-й ГвИАП 151-й ГвИАД, в апреле – в 176-й ГвИАП 324-й ИАД, закреплен за капитаном Крамаренко (13 побед в Корее). В январе 1952 г. самолет передан в 148-й ГвИАП 97-й ИАД, в марте – в 821-й ИАП 190-й ИАД, в августе – в 878-й ИАП 216-й ИАД. 26-го сентября на №0715329 сбит в воздушном бою с F-86 старший летчик, старший лейтенант Орлов.

МиГ-15 №109025. борт. № *925*
Самолет изготовлен в Куйбышеве на заводе № 1.
№109025 был закреплен за управлением 196-го ИАП 324-й ИАД. На этом самолете в апреле 1951 г. совершил первые боевые вылеты командир полка подполковник Пепеляев (19 побед в Корее). В конце апреля полки 324-й ИАД получили МиГ-15бис, обменявшись самолетами со 151-й ГвИАД. На №109025 в 151-й дивизии летал старший лейтенант Заикин. 6-го октября 1951 г. №109025 передан в 447-й ИАП 435-й ИАД ВВС КНА.

МиГ-15бис №1315325. Борт. № *325*
Изготовлен в Новосибирске на заводе № 153 в апреле1951 г.
В конце мая того же года принят в 196-м ИАП 324-й ИАД, закреплен за командиром полка полковником Пепеляевым. Из 19 побед Пепеляева в Корее, как минимум 17 были одержаны на этом самолете. В конце января 1952 г. №1315325 передан в 16-й ИАП 97-й ИАД, в этом полку на нем летал заместитель командира 3-й АЭ капитан Минервин (3 победы в Корее, в том числе одна – на №1315325). В марте 1952 г. самолет передан в 351-й ИАП, 10-го июня капитан Карелин (6 сбитых в Корее В-29 ночью) на этом самолете сбил два и повредил один В-29. В октябре 1952 г. №1315325 передан в 415-й ИАП 133-й ИАД, закреплен за старшим лейтенантом Сокуренко, одержавшим на этом самолете обе своих победы.
После окончания Корейской войны №1315325 передали в 37-ю ИАД, сменившую 133-ю дивизию. В ноябре 1954 г. самолет передали ВВС НОАК, к этому моменту он имел 9 боевых повреждений и налет 435 часов 58 минут. На этом самолете советские пилоты в Корее одержали не менее 21 победы в воздушных боях.


МиГ-15бис №121067. Борт № *167*
Изготовлен в Куйбышеве на заводе № 1 в июле 1950 г.
В декабре 1950 г. года самолет принят в 523-м ИАП 303-й ИАД и закреплен за старшим лейтенантом Самойловым (10 победы в Корее). На этом самолете он одержал большую часть своих побед. 21-го января 1952 г. №121067 передан в 256-й ИАП 190-й ИАД, на нем летали командир 2-й АЭ капитан Синицын (1 победа в Корее) и старший лейтенант Красулин (2 победы в Корее). 25-го мая 1952 г. старший лейтенант Красулин на №121067 сбит в воздушном бою с F-86 и погиб.

МиГ-15бис №1915394. Борт № *1994*
Изготовлен в Новосибирске на заводе № 153 в декабре 1951 г.
18 июля 1952 года №1915394 принят в состав 415-го ИАП 133-й ИАД, в середине августа передан в 518-й ИАП 216-й ИАД. 17-го августа закреплен за командиром звена старшим лейтенантом (позднее капитаном) Михиным (9 побед в Корее). При переходе Михина из одной эскадрильи в другою №1915394 передавался вслед за пилотом. На этом самолете Михаил Михин воевал до конца Корейской войны, одержал на нем все свои победы.

Ну, и для кучи один из моих любимых трудяг Корейской войны:
МиГ-15бис №*2015363*. Бортовой № *263* Пилот – капитан Замескин из 878-го ИАП. Аэродром Мяогоу, утро 4-го февраля 1953 г. 
Изготовлен в Новосибирске на заводе № 153 в декабре 1951 г.
В феврале 1952 г. года принят в состав 821-го ИАП 190-й ИАД, 9-го августа передан в 878-й ИАП 216-й ИАД и закреплен за капитаном Замескиным. На №2015363 Николай Замескин одержал все 6 своих побед, последнюю из них – 4-го февраля 1953 г. На этом самолете 31-го января 1953 г. одержал победу над F-86 капитан Ломасов. В апреле №2015363 был окончательно закреплен за Ломасовым, а Замескин получил новый самолет. В воздушном бою 16-го мая 1953 г. №2015363 серьезно повредили «Сейбры». Несколько пуль попали в кабину, был пробит двигатель, повреждена турбина, взорвался хвостовой топливный бак. Самолет загорелся, но пилот – старший лейтенант Свириденко – сорвал пламя и привел самолет на аэродром, где он был восстановлен. №2015363 продолжал воевать до конца Корейской войны, в августе 1953 г. был передан в 100-ю ИАД, а в ноябре 1954-го – в ВВС НОАК.

Первые два фото - №263 Замескина, 3-е - №325 Пепеляева, 4-е фото - фрагмент стрельбы Замескина 4.02.53, порядок кадров справа налево.

----------


## Вован22

Для aziat:
1. Номер Сейбра джабары-49-1319
А не 49-1339 ( Вполне могу предположить что это опечатка )
2. Бой 20 мая 1951 года
Вот Вам данные по составу групп Сейбров и посследовательности ввода в бой:
Состав американских групп Сейбров

Первые шли 336 FIS
PINTAL A
ведущий шестерки  B. Hinton
его ведоимый H. Schmit
вторая пара
S Paseereta
Bruce
третья пара
Pitts
Hollei

PINTAL B
ведущий шестерки M Weill
его ведомый Ironmonger
вторая пара
janeczek
Miller
третья пара
Hitt
Hudson
они первые вошли в Аллею МиГов.
Первая шестерка находилась на высоте около 12000м и участие в бою 20 мая приняла только ее третья пара которая пошла на выручку Джабаре.

вторая шестерка где был Weill вела бой с группой Антонова. Когда бой начался ведущий первой шестерки B. Hinton предупредил командира 335FIS "Эммерта о появлении Мигов и о том что его вторая шестерка завязала бой.

Вторая группа из двух шестерок 335FIS прибыла в район на 5 минутном интервале
Ведущий группы полковник Эммерт
Ведомый Ihrid
вторая пара 
Nelson
Dennison
третья пара
Gibson
Walter( вышел из боевого порядка еще до Пхьеньяна из-за отказа системы управления двигателем)
Gibson- присоединился ко второй паре и так тройкой они вступили в бой это эпизод с Бокачем. Далее Нельсон стреляет по Зыкову. Ему засчитали его как сбитый.
С неисправностью он выходит из боя вместе с ведомым, по Нельсону никто не стрелял.

Вторая четверка AWNING B
ведущий четверки-Roberts
ведомый Hunderford

вторая пара
Джабара
Kemp 
У Roberts отказ вооружения в начале боя после первой стрельбы и он с ведомым выходит из боя
Поэтому В ряде источников считают что Джабара был ведущим.
Но это не так, он принял управление после ухода Робертса

и третья шестерка
Как свободный резерв.
Таким образом 28 самолетов вылетело

----------


## aziat

Приветствую тебя, Леонид!
Давно мы с тобой не общались! Последнее письмо от тебя получил в марте 1996 года, значится уже 14 лет не общались! Тут некоторые на форуме всё ждут, когда это мы с тобой "лбами столкнёмся", всё охота посмотреть, что из этого будет? Эти "жаждующие крови" скорее всего из молодых, кому интересны подобные выяснения отношений прилюдно, когда в общей "драке", можно тоже пнуть кого-нибудь из "дерущихся"! Но я надеюсь, что мы такой возможности им не дадим, ведь мы уже солидные по-возрасту люди и всегда сможем найти общие точки соприкосновения?!
- Я также дважды был в ЦАМО, но только однажды мне удалось окольными путями добраться до документов связанных с корейской войной, да и то не ко всем документам, но уже кое что. Причём мне это удалось сделать только в ближайшие 5 лет, т.к. до 2000 года я это вообще не имел возможности сделать, т.к. проживал в другой стране СНГ, а будучи уже в России, всё равно проживаю довольно далеко от Москвы и архива МО РФ, так что каждая такая поездка, для меня как целая экспедиция и не каждый год я могу себе это позволить!
- Я уже не раз писал, что основным источником поступления материала для моего исследования темы воздушной войны в небе Кореи, являлись ветераны, участники этой войны, которых мне удалось разыскать на просторах бывшего СССР более 300 человек. В основном вёл с ними переписку, либо обзванивал их, кое с кем имел личные встречи. Из документов были лишь из лётные книжки, кто смог их сохранить до наших дней. Потом была наша с тобой переписка и твоя помощь в сборе документального материала, за что я тебе благодарен до сих пор! После прекращения нашего с тобой диалога, мне помогами с документами другие люди, кто смог добраться до документам 64-го ИАК, плюс в середине этого десятилетия в Интернете американцы разместили кучу документов 64-го ИАК, которые они собрали в Подольске, в рамкам совместной Российско-Американской комиссии по поиску пропавших без вести россиян и американцев в 20-м веке. Вот этот весь собранный на протяжение 20 лет работы материал и был основой тех работ, которые мне удалось сделать за эти годы!
- Конечно, ранние работы имели массу неточностей, но это и понятно, т.к. на тот момент отсутствие или нехватка документального материала и была причиной этих неточностей и ошибок. Однако сидеть и ждать, когда же будет открыт доступ к документам 64-го ИАК, я тоже не мог, т.к. уходило время, ведь ветеранам этой войны было уже за 70, а теперь и вовсе за 80 - это тем, кто дожил до этого времени, а таких осталось несколько сотен по всему бывшему СНГ и мне хотелось сделать книгу о их боевых делах ещё до того, как они уйдут от нас навсегда! Если бы до выхода моих работ, были бы ещё подобные работы на эту тему сделанные другими российскими авторами, которые были бы сделаны на порядок более информированней, в документальном плане, то я только был бы рад подобным работам, но ведь до конца 20-го века (имею ввиду только последние 90-е годы), из печати вышла только одна подобная работа, да и то малым тиражом - я имею ввиду работу В.П. Набоки из Краснодара (с которым я также общался), изданную в 1999 году. К тому же была издана только первая часть этой работы, а вторая так и не увидели читатели.
Наконец то дело сдвинулось в середине этого десятилетия уже 21-го века, когда появились восспоминания Пепеляева и Крамаренко, Героев этой войны и наконец то и ты Леонид в соавторстве с Тепсуркаевым начали издавать свои работы, но как то не полно: первую свою книгу вообще издали в Англии, где наших ветеранов отродясь не было, а первую вашу книгу изданную в России "Сталинские соколы" против "Летающих крепостей". Хроника воздушной войны в Корее 1950-1953"  увидел наш читатель только в 2008 году - долго, очень долго ребята вы готовили эту работу, причём работу хорошую, но вот до " Хроники воздушной войны" она явно не дотягивает - не все периоды этой воздушной войны в ней отображены, как-то кусками и цельной картины не получилось! Я эти слова пишу от чистого сердца, а не для того, чтобы как тут некоторые выражаються "бросить тапок"! Я только буду рад, если вы сделаете в скором времени ещё лучше работу, да и новым работам других авторов по теме корейской войны буду только рад! Мне нечего бояться конкуренции, т.к. работы хватит всем и причём на многие годы, у этой войны ещё много своих "белых пятен"!
- Это так сказать вступление к дальнейшей беседе! Я как писал выше не могу каждый день сидеть у компа и "отбивать удары" в мой  адрес, поэтому пишу для всех, чтобы все были в курсе и не писать каждому, что и как, у меня на это просто времени нет.
- В начале ответного диалога хочу прояснить вопрос про ветеранов: мы уже (точне я и Тепсуркаев, т.к. он обычно выступал в качестве аппонента) давно пикируемся по данному поводу - верить или не верить рассказам ветеранов? Конечно надо верить, вернее сказать, надо их всех внимательно выслушать и записать их восспоминания, а уж потом разбираться, где они что-то не верно сказали, где просто мягко сказать, преувеличивают! Я хорошо понимаю, что память не вечна и что-то откладывается досконально до самой смерти, а что-то либо забывается, либо уже не так ясно помнится, как в молодые годы, но по крайней мере процентов на 50 почти все ветераны говорят данные, которые подтверждаются потом и документами слово в слово! У одних ветеранов этот процент достоверности зашкаливает до 80%, у кого-то меньше, но он всегда присутствует, надо только его отобрать и потом внести в свой архив, а в последствии в свои работы. Когда нет возможности проверить рассказ ветерана документальным материалом, то есть ведь рассказы других ветеранов из того же полка и даже эскадрильи и сравнивая их рассказы и получал подтверждённые разными ветеранами одни и те же события или наоборот - рассказы отличались, значит они требовали дополнительной проверки по другим источникам. Так и делались мои работы! Учитывая, что первая моя книга вышла в 1998 году (хотя была сделана намного раньше, это книга вышла в этом году), то о проверке и уточнению многих данных в ЦАМО не могло тогда и быть речи, по крайней мере для меня, отсюда и многочисленные ошибки, но согласитесь, не вся же книга состоит из одних ошибок и неточностей, в ней много достоверного и интересного для тех кто интересуется этой войной материала! В 2007 году книга переиздалась снова и в ней были убраны многие обнаруженные в последствии ошибки и неточности, хотя и этим вариантом книги остался сам недоволен, т.к. есть ошибки и в данном варианте! Буду работать над третьим вариантом книги, чтобы достичь ещё большей достоверности описываемых событий той войны и так пока книга не станет как говорится "академической"! Вот только киданием "тапочек" с общими словами мне в работе не поможешь, для этого нужны конкретные и достоверные факты, а переливать из пустого в порожние, это не для меня, только нервы и время терять! Поэтому друзья, присылайте документальный материал ( рассказы ветеранов тоже приветствуются), это и будет действительно помощь в работе, за которую я только буду благодарен! Сам я также открыт для общения и помощи и никогда в ней не отказывал, так что всегда готов поделиться тем что есть! Такого же отношения хотелось бы и со стороны моих аппонентов, а не выяснением отношений у кого "тапки толще"!
- Относительно самой больной для вас темы - достоверности НАШИХ и ИХ побед: я уже писал как-то на форуме, что не собираюсь по принципу тех же американцев ставить под сомнение все победы НАШИХ лётчиков! У американцев этот вопрос решён раз и навсегда: засчитано официально пилоту столько то побед, они так и будут официально фигурировать во всех документах военного ведомчтва США, за них лётчик получает денежное вознаграждение и государственные награды! Точно такой же подход должен быть и к НАШИМ лётчикам: засчитано Иванову или Петрову столько то побед, за которые они также официально получили денежное вознаграждение и награды, так не надо их теперь оспаривать! Вы же сами пишите, что ни у одного аса нет 100% подтверждения всех его побед, это касается асов Люфтваффе, асов Великобритании, асов СССР, асов США и т.д. Если копнуть с учётом тех документов, что сейчас уже имеются в открытом доступе (чего раньше не было), то можно при желании "уличить" любого аса из любой страны, что часть его побед мягко говоря спорные. Меня задевает, что под "микроскоп" вы берёте только НАШИХ лётчиков используя именно наши архивные данные, а вот подобного анализа побед пилотов США вы почему то не делаете? Получается какой то однобокий анализ только НАШИХ лётчиков, вот что меня неустраивает в ваших работах, а вас видимо в моих?! Я также закостенелый упрямец, который изучая всё больше и больше материала по этой войне не могу сделать объективные выводы! Я также прекрасно знаю, что часть побед наших лётчиков не имеет подтверждения со стороны американцев, но это не начит, что надо утверждать, что они не асы этой войны, только потому, что из например 8 заявленных побед нашего лётчика, американцы подтвердят только 4 - наш лётчик всё равно официально с 8 победами будет являться асом этой войны! Точно также как американский ас, у которого вместо тех же 8 побед по нашим документам проходят только 3-4 победы, также останется асом этой войны! Ты Леонид пишешь, что:
> Мы не ставили целью доказать чью-либо "правоту", -ни нашу, ни американскую. Мы пытаемся если и не установить истину, то хотя бы к ней >приблизиться. В том-то и смысл наших к тебе претензий, что ты ЗАРАНЕЕ объявляешь результат, а потом ПОДГОНЯЕШЬ факты под него. Причем, >что характерно, в ЛЮБОЙ воздушной войне стороны ВСЕГДА ошибаются в оценке потерь противника, и ТОЧНО знают свои потери. Это ЗАКОН, как >закон всемирного тяготения, как дважды два. А ты, по сути, пытаешься доказать, что законы на одну из сторон не действуют. Мы же предлагаем >при оценке результатов боевых действий учитывать потери сторон, а не их победы. Т.е. то, что сторонам известно точно, а не предположительно. >Впрочем, это старый спор. Но, нашу позицию мы можем подтвердить документально, причем НАШИМИ архивными документами. Более того, >если до начала работы в архиве мы разделяли твой взгляд, то позднее, в результате работы именно с архивными документами, сформировалась >наша нынешняя позиция. Если бы ты изучил столько, сколько мы, то и у тебя взгляды бы изменились. 
- Если тебе со стороны лучше видны мои перекосы в сторону НАШИХ, то мне со стороны в свою очередь виден перекос в противоположную сторону! Ладно, я признаю правоту только НАШИХ и подгоняю наши победы под потери американцев, но я что-то в ваших работах не видел аналогичного анализа потерь или побед американцев? Получается "игра в одни ворота"! Я писал это раньше и пишу теперь: вы оба видели документы подтверждающие те данные потерь американской стороны, которые гуляют не один десяток лет перекочуевают из книги в книгу и появились на просторах Интернета, работали в их архиве с доками тех авиачастей. что воевали в небе Кореи? Откуда такая 100% увереность в достоверности того, что сообщают широкой аудитории своих читателей сами американцы? Если они подтверждают, что потери ВВС США (без учета "аварийных") были 1,035 самолетов - 816 из-за ПВО, 147 в воздушных схватках, 72 по невыясненным причинам. ("The United States Air Force in Korea 1950-1953" by Robert Futrell), то их так называемые  "аварийные" потери составили 945 самолетов ("The United States Air Force in Korea 1950-1953" by Robert Futrell) - не многовато ли для таких профессиональных и мощных ВВС США? Эти кстати данные взяты у самого авторитетного американского историка этой войны, которого и вы уважаете! Я не ставлю под сомнение общее число потерянных американцами самолётов в этой войне, но неужели вы верите в смехотворное число потерянных в воздушных боях с МиГами американских самолётов?  Я уверен, что большая часть из числа так называемых "аварийных" потерь ВВС США, это хорошо скрытые американцами потерь в воздушных боях! Ну, несоизмеримо число в 147 потерь в воздушных боях, и почти тысячей потерянных в авариях своих самолётов?! Такое впечатление, что МЫ и ОНИ летали и воевали на разной войне! Видимо американцам не повезло с погодными условиями, аэродромы у них были плохие, радиотехнические средства и сампа авиационная техника уступала советской? Да и хвалёная лётная подготовка пилотов США явно хромает, если у нас за всё войну потерянно по не боевым причинам 2-3 десятка машин, а у американцев 9,5 сотен?! Как вы объясните такое несоответствие в данной категории потерь сторон? Не кажется ли вам странным, что большинство потерянных по "аварийным" причинам самолёты США очень близко стоят по датам наших заявок? То что есть расхождение в 2-3 суток, а то и недель, в дате нашеих заявок и потерь многих реактивных самолётов США, очень странны, тем более объяснени этих "аварийны" потерь довольно расплывчаты, а то и вовсе без таковых. К тому же, как мне написал один из американских спецов по этой войне, который работал в той самой комиссии по поиску пропавших без вести, у американцев есть правило списания повреждённых или невернувшихся самолётов, когда на их поиск или выяснение ущерба получившего самолёта (списывать или не списывать) проходит несколько дней. После этого дата потери самолёта смещается на несколько суток и выходит, что наша победа вновь не проходит по дате с американскими данными по их потерям, значит таковой победы у нас не проходит. Я не говорю, что все "аварийные" потери таковыми не являются, или не точны по датам, но если хотя бы половина этих "аварийных" потерь как выяснится всё же боевые, то число многих заявок наших лётчиков получат подтверждение. Вот этим и надо заниматься нам российским исследователям, а американцы пусть изучают наши данные и доказывают победы своих лётчиков, хотя этого они точно делать не будут, а вы получается делаете за них их работу, доказывая наши НЕ ПОБЕДЫ.
Так о какой объективности ты говоришь, если в ваших работах идёт ревизия только побед НАШИХ лётчиков, а американцы и их заявки на победы вообще остались у вас без какой либо ревизии!
- В отношение окраски самолётов 64-го ИАК, я написал выше - специально этой темой не занимался, так что не надо нас с Сергеем за возможные ошибки шпунять! К тому же у нас есть объективные причины на эти ошибки: мы делали свои рисунки в качестве РЕКОНСТРУКЦИИ с рассказа самих участников этой войны! Всем кто в этом разбирается, должны понимать, что в таком деле всегда возможны неточности и ошибки и мы их признаём, если нам это докажут документально! Я уже писал, что нет необходимого фотоматериала, чтобы делать 100% точные рисунки самолётов многих наших лётчиков, если говорить честно, то они просто отсутствуют. Поэтому было очень сложно делать эти РЕКОНСТРУКЦИИ и не надо в этом обвинят одного Сергея Вахрушева, он делал рисунки из того, что я ему предоставвил по рассказам наших ветеранов, так что бросайти "тапки" в меня а не в "пианиста, он играл как мог"! Лучше бы не только указывали нам на наши ошибки, но и помогали их исправлять, ведь переделать всегда можно!
Поэтому, я Леонид буду только рад создать единую базу данных окрасок самолётов 64-го ИАК, помогу чем смогу, но и от тебя с Юрием жду такой же помощи! Писать мне можешь в личку тоже, тем более что мой E-mail известен на форуме!
- И последнее: не надо делать скоропалительных выводов на счёт Сергея Вахрушева, ты его не знаешь, а я с ним сотрудничаю не один год - нормальный и адекватный он товарищ! Просто на форуме его завели некоторые форумчане и пошли в ход эмоции по типу "Ты дукак! От дурака слышу"! Завелись ребята по мелочам, и после этого делать скоропалительные выводы?! Ну, ошиблись в междуречье, хотели указать на междуречье рек Ялуцзян и Чханчхонган, которая проходит возле Ансю, так можно было без эмоций указать на эту ошибку, а не поднимать шум на счёт академичности работы! К тому же это рекламный пиар издателя на счёт академичности, а не наши слова - издателю надо продать свой товар и он может написать, что этот их продукт "супкр-пупер лучшая книга" по данной теме, только купите, так что успокойтесь на "академичность" мы ещё не наработали, но старались!
 - По зенитчикам: они конечно имели возможность наблюдать наши МиГи вблизи, особенно те, кто охранял наши аэродромы. Кроме того, в каждом полку была как минимум одна батарея МЗА, которая действовала из засад, т.е. была качующей. Не надо забывать, что если рядом падал наш самолёт, то команды зенитчиков выдвигались в район падения наших лётчиков и самолётов. Так что они видели обломки как американских, так и наших МиГов. К этому надо добавить, что наверника у зенитчиков имелись не только силуэты вражеских, но и наших самолётов, в том числе наверняка их инструктировали и по окраске наших самолётов, чтобы различать их в воздухе.
- Относительно северокорейских аэродромов, то наши лётчики о них знали и могли совершать на них посадки в двух случаях: из-за нехватки топлива и из-за невозможности долететь до китайского аэродрома из-за полученных повреждений. Я читал о нескольких таких посадок наших лётчиков на ряд северокорейских аэродромах по вышеуказанным причинам, помню например о посадкам на аэродроме в Сингисю. Потом, после дозаправки или устранения повреждений, самолёт перелетал на свой китайский аэродром. Были попытки посадок на северокорейские аэродромы с бетонной ВПП ряда китайских и северокорейских АЭ на МиГ-15, но нам известны о неудачных попытках таких посадок, а вот сколько их было на самом деле до сих пор неизвестно? Специально конечно наши лётчики на северокорейские аэродромы не садились, это точно!
- Я думаю, что на сегодня хватит, итак сижу за компом уже часа три, глаза уже устали! Надеюсь, что негативный посыл в наших сообщениях на форуме и вне его пойдут на убыль и перейдёт в позитивную практичную сторону! На письмо Юрия Тепсуркаева отвечу завтра, сегодня уже сил нет!
С уважением Игорь Сейдов!

----------


## aziat

Для ВОВАН 22!
Я неимею возможности отвечать всем и сразу, поэтому отвечу на все Ваши вопросы чуть позже. Что касается крайнего Вашего послания,то в книге "Красные дьяволы" на стр.163 я и указал, что в бою принимали участие 28 экипажей "Сейбров", а то что кто-то из американцев не участвовал в этом бою или вышел из боя раньше срока, то это как бы не наши проблемы, а самих американцев! Если сверху болтается звено "Сейбров" и в бой не ступает, это не означает, что её присутствие не влияет на ход боя. Нашим лётчикам приходиться иметь её ввиду, как возможное усиление на поле боя.
- Не уточните, из каких источников следует, что по самолёту Нельсона не стреляли и что же у него были за повреждения в ходе боя, из-за которых он покинул поле боя? Это наверное сами пилоты так написали в своих воспоминаниях или есть документы на это указывающие? Американские лётчики часто упоминают о взрыве боеприпасов на борту их самолётов, о подрыве на своих бомбах, о повреждении топливной системы, но почему то не указывают причины этих повреждений? Может всё же не так плоха была американская техника, как её пытаются представить сами американцы и данные повреждения были всё же вызваны попаданием снарядов МиГов в указанные узлы самолётов США?! Ещё часто они указывают на повреждение от огня зенитной артиллерии, а повреждения от снарядов 37мм орудий, но ведь и на вооружении МиГ-15 стоит такое орудие, да и высота на которой обычно ведуться воздушные бои недосягаемы для огня МЗА по таким маневриным целям. Так что не всё так просто! Но если Вас устраивает версия американской стороны, то ради бога, это Ваше право! Я выдвигаю другую версию, которую Вы вправе не принимать! В любом случае американцы признают списание двух своих "Сейбров" с №49-1313 и 49-1080 (кстати машина Нельсона). В любом случае потери у амеров были в этом бою в два раза больше! 
Относительно машины Джабары, он по разным источника несколько раз был подбит в воздушном бою, но надо отдать ему должное, всегда возвращался на свой аэродром. В том бою 20-го мая есть косвенные данные о том, что его "Сейбр" был повреждён в бою, но он его благополучно довёл до аэродрома. Однако в этом бою Джабара заявил две победы и стал первым асом среди американских пилотов в этой войне. Поэтому его с помпой ждали на земле с фотоаппаратами и поздравлениями, а тут такая неувязка - машина повреждена, как её снимать на плёнку с дырами. Вот и выбрали для съёмки другой самолёт, который стоял рядом целёхиньким, зачем портить картину! Вот если бы Вы как писали выше, предоставили данные из американских архивов относительно повреждённых машин ВВС США, в которых бы были указаны дата, когда получены повреждения, характер повреждения и итоговые данные - списана была после этих повреждения данная машина или восстановлена и за какие сроки? Вот тогда можно было бы уточнить многие заявки наших лётчиков, которые всё поставили на свои места - сколько было повреждено самолётов США от огня пушек МиГов, кто из них снова вошёл в строй, а кто был списан. Однако я пока таких документов и данных со стороны американских исследователей не видел, а Вы? Те небольшие данные относительно повреждений полученных в бою с МиГами, что даются на сайте KORWALD далеко не полные, хотя бы по логическому подсчёту: если мы потеряли более 300 МиГов, то как минимум сбили не меньше своих потерь. Если у нас в воздушных боях повреждения получал почти каждый второй самолёт, то уж у американцев это число должно быть хотя бы равным нашим, если не большим, учитывае большее число самолётов участвовавших в боях с МиГами и мощность вооружения МиГа - любое попадание 23мм снаряда это конечно не смертельно, но довольно серьёзно, не говоря уже о попадании 37мм снаряда в самолёт.
Так что не всё так просто! Если благодаря нашим архивам мы уже можем судить о своих потерях и повреждённых самолётах в этой войне, то я например не уверен, что американцы предоставляют всю информацию о своих истинных потерях в боях с МиГами, так что нас ещё я уверен, ждут много интересных материалов на эту тему! Поживём увидим!
С уважением Игорь Сейдов!

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Сообщение от *aziat*:
> ты Леонид в соавторстве с Тепсуркаевым начали издавать свои работы, но как то не полно: первую свою книгу вообще издали в Англии, где наших ветеранов отродясь не было, а первую вашу книгу изданную в России "Сталинские соколы" против "Летающих крепостей". Хроника воздушной войны в Корее 1950-1953"  увидел наш читатель только в 2008 году - долго, очень долго ребята вы готовили эту работу, причём работу хорошую, но вот до " Хроники воздушной войны" она явно не дотягивает - не все периоды этой воздушной войны в ней отображены, как-то кусками и цельной картины не получилось!


Ну, до первой книги (та, что в Англии) были журнальные публикации. Кстати, "Хроники..." наполовину из них и состоят, так что, прочитав их, можно ознакомиться с 70...80% того, что мы вообще написали. Что касается названия, то в моем посте, где я проехался по маркетологам "Яузы", имелся ввиду как раз случай с нашей книгой. С ней вообще вот какая штука получилась. Мы давно хотели опубликовать работу по противостоянию МиГов и "крепостей", но не получалось, так как для журнальной статьи объем был велик, а для отдельного издания - мал. Только в Яузе и взяли, с условием, что дополним материал до определенного минимального объема. Из-за дефицита времени дополнили тем, что уже публиковали ранее. Потому и каша.



> Относительно самой больной для вас темы - достоверности НАШИХ и ИХ побед: я уже писал как-то на форуме, что не собираюсь по принципу тех же американцев ставить под сомнение все победы НАШИХ лётчиков! У американцев этот вопрос решён раз и навсегда: засчитано официально пилоту столько то побед, они так и будут официально фигурировать во всех документах военного ведомчтва США, за них лётчик получает денежное вознаграждение и государственные награды! Точно такой же подход должен быть и к НАШИМ лётчикам: засчитано Иванову или Петрову столько то побед, за которые они также официально получили денежное вознаграждение и награды, так не надо их теперь оспаривать! Вы же сами пишите, что ни у одного аса нет 100% подтверждения всех его побед, это касается асов Люфтваффе, асов Великобритании, асов СССР, асов США и т.д.


Игорь, видимо ты невнимательно читал те же "Хроники..." Мы же там и пишем, что для оценки результатов боевых действий надо привлекать данные о потерях сторон, а вот там, где дело касается личных счетов, следует принимать то, что летчику официально засчитано. При желании желании проанализировать чей-то боевой счет, публиковать результаты этого анализа можно только по согласованию  владельца боевого счета. По этой причине мы переделали "Боевые эпизоды...", убрав оттуда анализ того, насколько реальны победы, засчитанные некоторым нашим пилотам. Хотя, иногда хочется это правило нарушить. Как то рука не поднимается писать о более чем десятке официальных побед некого Ш. из 324-й иад, зная, что в реальности он не сбил НИ ОДНОГО самолета противника. С другой стороны, хочется написать о том, что если брать реальные победы, то Пепеляев оказывается лучшим асом реактивной истребительной авиации. Так же хочется отметить тот факт, что у Сморчкова, Оськина, Карелина, Добровичана подтверждаются ВСЕ победы над "крепостями", или что, к примеру, Забелин (и ещё многие другие) стал асом и по реальным победам.



> Меня задевает, что под "микроскоп" вы берёте только НАШИХ лётчиков используя именно наши архивные данные, а вот подобного анализа побед пилотов США вы почему то не делаете? Получается какой то однобокий анализ только НАШИХ лётчиков, вот что меня неустраивает в ваших работах, а вас видимо в моих?!


Игорь, мне это странно слышать! "Боевые эпизоды..." - мы доказываем, что победы Брауна 8.11.50 не было, что 20.05.51 Джабара не стал асом. Ну да, при этом мы сомневаемся и в победе Хоминича 1.11.50, и утверждаем, что Шебанов 20 мая тоже асом не стал. Где ж тут однобокость? В "Последней войне "сверхкрепостей" мы приводили данные по засчитанным победам и потерям для каждой из сторон по каждому эпизоду. То же и в статье про "Метеоры". Как-то странно, что ты обратил внимание только на то, что касается наших. Кстати, на счет анализа боевых счетов. Переписывался Юрка с неким Фишером, который Гарольд и друг Германа. Фишер даже рукопись своих мемуаров прислал и любезно разрешил использовать. И длилась эта любовь до того момента, как Фишер попросил проанализировать его победы. Видимо, был уверен, что его счет возрастет на пару-тройку МиГов. Ну, Юрка проанализировал. Не помню, подтвердилась ли хотя бы половина, но с тех пор Фишер замолчал. Абыдылся, панымаеш!



> Если тебе со стороны лучше видны мои перекосы в сторону НАШИХ, то мне со стороны в свою очередь виден перекос в противоположную сторону! Ладно, я признаю правоту только НАШИХ и подгоняю наши победы под потери американцев, но я что-то в ваших работах не видел аналогичного анализа потерь или побед американцев? Получается "игра в одни ворота"! Я писал это раньше и пишу теперь: вы оба видели документы подтверждающие те данные потерь американской стороны, которые гуляют не один десяток лет перекочуевают из книги в книгу и появились на просторах Интернета, работали в их архиве с доками тех авиачастей. что воевали в небе Кореи? Откуда такая 100% увереность в достоверности того, что сообщают широкой аудитории своих читателей сами американцы?


Про анализ побед американцев я писал выше.  Кстати, пришла в голову мысль: может твое восприятие наших работ как "однобоких" вызвано тем, что у нас не опубликовано ничего "глобального", одни "эпизоды". И главное, чего не хватает - анализа противостояния МиГов и "Сейбров". Ведь по-сути, все споры крутятся именно вокруг него. Каемся, не закончили ещё!  Пока предварительные цифры Потери F-86 от огневого воздействия МиГов (сбитые, поврежденные самолеты, разбитые при посадке, списанные из-за нецелесообразности восстановления и т.п.) - ок 150. Потери МиГов 64-го ИАК (считались по тому же принципу, что и "Сейбры") - 283. Т.е. соотношение 1:1,89. Сразу оговоримся, делать из этого соотношения далеко идущие выводы о чьем-то превосходстве (что пилотов, что самолетов) - от лукавого. Всё гораздо сложнее, но олб этом как-нибудь потом. Далее, почему верим. 
1. Совпадают с нашими разведсводками. 
2. Не противоречат нашим документам. Если у нас хорошая пленка, или убедительное подтверждение с земли, или данные радиоперехвата - у американцев есть потери. Я тут упоминал Сморчкова, Карелина, Пепеляева, Добровичана, Забелина. Еще многих и многих можно добавить. Бывают, конечно, исключения, но американцы сами признают, что их данные полны процентов на 90. Таки нарушу наши же правила и приведу один пример. Бой 19.06.51, летчики С. и Ш. Атаковали пару F-86, гнали их на пикировании, С - ведомого, Ш - ведущего. С приведении огня с малой Д и под малым R наблюдал попадания и падение противника. Ш тоже наблюдал попадания, но на Н=2000 у него сорвало сдвижную часть фонаря и он преследование прекратил. 
Из района боя получено подтверждение на ОДИН упавший самолет противника. Победы засчитаны и С, и Ш. С - на основании его отличной ФП, Ш - на основании подтверждения с земли, ФП в подтверждающих материалах отсутствует. Американцы сообщают о потере одного "Сейбра". Ну, и где тут противоречия?
3. Не противоречат логике. Т.е. приведенное выше соотношение потерь МиГов и "Сейбров" такое и должно быть исходя из условий боевых действий (ограничения района действия наших МиГов, блокирования наших аэродромов, выполняемых задач, применяемой тактики и пр.) соотношения характеристик самолетов, уровня подготовки летчиков. Если интересно, эту логику изложу отдельно и позже, это довольно объемно, а я уже спать хочу.



> Если они подтверждают, что потери ВВС США (без учета "аварийных") были 1,035 самолетов - 816 из-за ПВО, 147 в воздушных схватках, 72 по невыясненным причинам. ("The United States Air Force in Korea 1950-1953" by Robert Futrell), то их так называемые "аварийные" потери составили 945 самолетов ("The United States Air Force in Korea 1950-1953" by Robert Futrell) - не многовато ли для таких профессиональных и мощных ВВС США? Эти кстати данные взяты у самого авторитетного американского историка этой войны, которого и вы уважаете! Я не ставлю под сомнение общее число потерянных американцами самолётов в этой войне, но неужели вы верите в смехотворное число потерянных в воздушных боях с МиГами американских самолётов? Я уверен, что большая часть из числа так называемых "аварийных" потерь ВВС США, это хорошо скрытые американцами потерь в воздушных боях! Ну, несоизмеримо число в 147 потерь в воздушных боях, и почти тысячей потерянных в авариях своих самолётов?! Такое впечатление, что МЫ и ОНИ летали и воевали на разной войне! Видимо американцам не повезло с погодными условиями, аэродромы у них были плохие, радиотехнические средства и сампа авиационная техника уступала советской? Да и хвалёная лётная подготовка пилотов США явно хромает, если у нас за всё войну потерянно по не боевым причинам 2-3 десятка машин, а у американцев 9,5 сотен?! Как вы объясните такое несоответствие в данной категории потерь сторон? Не кажется ли вам странным, что большинство потерянных по "аварийным" причинам самолёты США очень близко стоят по датам наших заявок?


Это я тоже прокомментирую позже. Когда высплюсь.



> Так о какой объективности ты говоришь, если в ваших работах идёт ревизия только побед НАШИХ лётчиков, а американцы и их заявки на победы вообще остались у вас без какой либо ревизии!


По большому счету, мы ведь о наших пишем, а о американцах ведь говорили уже: они засчитали себе 803 МиГа (по-памяти) в т.ч. 792 - Сейбры, а потери по всем причинам, в т.ч. небоевые, у 64 ИАК и ОВА - 566 машин, причем не только МиГов. Отсюда примерно и видно, насколько они завысили. Впрочем, вышесказанное не отменяет того, что мы проведем и подробный анализ по типу того, как в "Последней войне..."



> Поэтому, я Леонид буду только рад создать единую базу данных окрасок самолётов 64-го ИАК, помогу чем смогу, но и от тебя с Юрием жду такой же помощи! Писать мне можешь в личку тоже, тем более что мой E-mail известен на форуме!


Напишу всепренепременно. Надо, кстати, о технологии работы договориться. Кое-что интересное мы выложим в Инет в ближайшее время, рабочие материалы, что не войдут, вышлю на мыло. Кроме того, Юрка на днях купит твою книгу, тогда можно будет по каждой окраске. Единственное - предупреждаю, что у нас работы сейчас дофига, поэтому стремительности не обещаем. Кстати, кое-какие фото я в одном из постов поместил. По-моему, их у тебя нет. Потом пришлю в нормальном разрешении.



> И последнее: не надо делать скоропалительных выводов на счёт Сергея Вахрушева, ты его не знаешь, а я с ним сотрудничаю не один год - нормальный и адекватный он товарищ! Просто на форуме его завели некоторые форумчане и пошли в ход эмоции по типу "Ты дукак! От дурака слышу"! Завелись ребята по мелочам, и после этого делать скоропалительные выводы?! Ну, ошиблись в междуречье, хотели указать на междуречье рек Ялуцзян и Чханчхонган, которая проходит возле Ансю, так можно было без эмоций указать на эту ошибку, а не поднимать шум на счёт академичности работы! К тому же это рекламный пиар издателя на счёт академичности, а не наши слова - издателю надо продать свой товар и он может написать, что этот их продукт "супкр-пупер лучшая книга" по данной теме, только купите, так что успокойтесь на "академичность" мы ещё не наработали, но старались!


Игорь, ты внимательно читаешь, что я пишу? В первом посте: "Хочется верить, что хоть к анонсу Игорь отношения не имел...", далее : "Причем, как мне представляется, этот дурацкий анонс вообще плод больного воображения маркетологов издательства. Знаем, сталкивались: "Наши маркетологи лучше знают, как назвать книгу и анонсировать её содержание, чтоб она продавалась. Авторы не согласны? А вашего согласия и не требуется..." Это в "Яузе". Так какого ж хрена бросаться в бой и махать шашкой, с пеной у рта защищая чей-то ляп? Это адекватно? " И по окраскам тоже как-то ... Ему говорят: вот документы, фото, воспоминания, а он в ответ ерунду опять же. Ему б заинтересоваться: есть материалы? А как по вашему? А можно взглянуть? А вот это и это откуда? А как это с этим и этим соотносится?  Он же в залу..., извиняюсь, в бутылку лезет. И вообще, "не стреляйте в тапера - он играет как умеет" - говорят тогда, когда тапер фигово умеет. Если ты так считаешь, то тебе виднее... Ладно, всё, спать! Завтра, точнее сегодня снова ковать оружие возмездия.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Я также прекрасно знаю, что часть побед наших лётчиков не имеет подтверждения со стороны американцев, но это не начит, что надо утверждать, что они не асы этой войны, только потому, что из например 8 заявленных побед нашего лётчика, американцы подтвердят только 4 - наш лётчик всё равно официально с 8 победами будет являться асом этой войны! Точно также как американский ас, у которого вместо тех же 8 побед по нашим документам проходят только 3-4 победы, также останется асом этой войны!


А я, кстати, давно уже предлагал принять опыт англичан. Когда им достались немецкие архивы, относящиеся к Битве за Британию, они обнаружили, что немцы потеряли самолетов меньше, чем насчитали сбитыми англичане. Итоговой цифрой стала немецкая, но при этом ни одному английскому летчику ренее засчитанную победу не отменили.

И Лёня уже писал, и я повторю - в "Хрониках" мы сильно переписали статью о "Боевых эпизодах", полностью выкинув из нее кусок с разоблачениями несостоявшихся побед. Так что в чем проблема? Личные боевые счета летчиков мы не трогаем (хотя иногда очень хочется).




> Ладно, я признаю правоту только НАШИХ и подгоняю наши победы под потери американцев, но я что-то в ваших работах не видел аналогичного анализа потерь или побед американцев? Получается "игра в одни ворота"!


У нас просто нет работы, охватывающей всю войну, поэтому у тебя и складывается такое впечатление. А в отдельных эпизодах мы американцев постоянно на завышениях ловим. Это и "победа" Брауна, и раздутые счета бортстрелков В-29, и многие другие. Но почему же ты видишь только те случаи, когда мы говорим о наших завышениях?




> Откуда такая 100% увереность в достоверности того, что сообщают широкой аудитории своих читателей сами американцы?


Дело в том, что самый первый документ о потерях, который попал к нам в руки, как раз не предназначался для широких масс. Это была база данных, составленная для американской стороны комиссии по поиску военнопленных и пропавших без вести. Просто так уж удачно случилось, что американцы прослышали про нас и предложили встретиться. Нам было известно, что Феликс Эсла считался у них пропавшим без вести. Информацией о его гибели мы и поделились. В это время их старший аналитик раскрыл ноутбук и начал делать пометки в какой-то огромной таблице. Я спросил - оказалось, что это данные об их потерях, составляли таблицу работники центра исторических исследований ВВС с базы Максвелл на основании формуляров самолетов, она была полна на 90% и _не предназначалась для нас_. Ну представь, как у меня глаза загорелись! Попросил копию для себя, они говорят - не проблема, тут же на дискету скинули. Кстати, когда узнали, что у меня нет оригинала Футрелла, тут же позвонили к себе в Штаты и попросили прислать. Через неделю мне и книгу передали - она в продажу не поступала, насколько я знаю.

У американцев тоже есть историки, которые хотят докопаться до истины. Есть, например, Дэвид Макларен, который много лет копает тему потерь "Сейбров". И он отмечает, что есть несоответствия в документах авиагрупп, например, и 5-й армии, или месячных отчетов и итоговых за какой-либо период. Но дело в том, что даже с учетом всех расхождений месячные потери "Сейбров" исчисляются единицами, а не десятками. И если истолковать все несоответствия в их документах в нашу пользу, то нам это даст всего-навсего десяток-полтора дополнительных побед. И суммарно ну никак больше полутора сотен не получается.




> - В отношение окраски самолётов 64-го ИАК, я написал выше - специально этой темой не занимался, так что не надо нас с Сергеем за возможные ошибки шпунять!


Игорь, какие шпуняния? Мы на ошибки указали - Вахрушев уперся рогами и, доказывая свою правоту, упрямо демонстрирует всё большее невежество. Причем не только в окрасках. Ну хоть ты-то ему объясни, что наши аэродромы на территории Кореи не использовали, и что река Чхончхонган и город Анджу - совершенно разные геграфические объекты.
Про МиГ Михина вопрос уже снят, насколько я понимаю :)




> так что бросайти "тапки" в меня а не в "пианиста, он играл как мог"!


Как скажешь :)
Книга ваша уже у меня на руках. Скоро будут тапки.

Да, кстати! Роскошное издание получилось. Искренне поздравляю!

----------


## Mig

> ... Да, кстати! Роскошное издание получилось. Искренне поздравляю!


Ну, вот! Вернулись, соб-ссно, к тому, с чего все началось!
Издание - великолепное!

----------


## Ер-2

> ф.518 ИАП, оп.588535с, д.15 "Материалы на сбитые и подбитые самолеты противника капитаном Михиным" - там данные по всем результативным стрельбам, в т.ч. и борт. № самолетов
> Этого, думаю, достаточно, хотя есть еще 3  "Дела с отчетностью по боевой и учебно-боевой подготовке" полка в целом, и "Журналы учета боевой подготовки подразделения" по эскадрильям. Там доработки, камуфляж, прием-передача, сбитые-подбитые, кто сколько и на чем налетал и кто сколько вылетов обслужил с указанием серийных и бортовых №.


Спасибо за эту информацию, жаль только, что она теперь "ложка после обеда", а до этого в моем распоряжении были иные исходники, в т.ч., наверняка и вам знакомые, которые выложу чуть позже ( там уже графики и обоснований на статью набирается). И если "конвенция детей лейтенанта Шмидта" придет
к единому мнению какой номер Михина должен быть в "базе" - я его ко второму изданию перерисую без вопросов.




> Не надо переносить то, что сейчас на полвека в прошлое. Тогда с какими серийными номерами самолета с завода выходили, с такими в полк и попадали. Источник: все доступные фото МиГ-15 и МиГ-15бис до 1955 г.


От делопроизводства военных представительств полувековой давности и до приведеного примера - мало что изменилось (напомню, речь идет о 1995 г., т.е. последних "инерционных оборотах" еще советского авиапрома). И тогда, и в 50-е  военпреды готовили заявки для  производства - бортовые номера серийных номеров таких-то красить таким-то цветом.  Значит, где-то в августе 1950 г. ВП завода №153выпустило бумагу с перечнем цветовой маркировки, где с.№0715321 попал в столбец "красный" , с.№0715329 в "голубой". Аналогичные бумаги выпускались и 40 лет спустя. В чем проблема-то? 
Если  №0715329 изготовленный в январе 1951 г. был "голубым", а №1315325, выпущенный в апреле был "красным", то уже явно несостоятельным выглядит утверждение, что МиГ-15, которые выпускал новосибирский завод имели синие номера, значит, красные -это неверно. Как раз неверно вот это: "№ 925 так же изображен неправильно. Номер был черный, размещался в "вырезе" красной окраски носа". Вот черных-то номеров как раз и не было. Были темно-голубые, которые на фоне красного смотрелись как черные при недостаточнм освещении, а уж на ч/б фото -тем более. И "неправильный" нос №925имел два варианта - ранний, с вырезом, и поздний - "цельнокрашеный".
Вот это специально согласовывалось с Евгением Георгиевичем. И, предвидя, что "да он все забыл за столько лет" - ничего подобного! Он свои машины не путает, т.к. про №899 сразу сказал, что это не его самолет.  Когда же ему показали нижеприведенную выдержку по №899 и напомнили, что он на нем сделал несколько вылетов и сбил Ф-80, то вот "шута" он сразу признал и написал на его постере "Этот самолет сбит во время штурмовки". 




> А как назвать человека, который с пеной у рта отстаивает всякую чушь? Я имею ввиду "реку Ансю". Всякие там звездочки с кантом и пр. я ещё могу понять и объяснить желанием сделать красиво в условиях недостатка достоверной информации. Но это... Причем, как мне представляется, этот дурацкий анонс вообще плод больного воображения маркетологов издательства. Знаем, сталкивались: "Наши маркетологи лучше знают, как назвать книгу и анонсировать её содержание, чтоб она продавалась. Авторы не согласны? А вашего согласия и не требуется..." Это в "Яузе". Так какого ж хрена бросаться в бой и махать шашкой, с пеной у рта защищая чей-то ляп? Это адекватно? Для сведения: Ансю - ЯПОНСКОЕ название города Анджу, упоминаемое в наших документах и воспоминаниях ветеранов, т.к. наши пользовались картами 1943 г., на которых названия ещё японские. Так же: Сингисю - Синыйджу, Гисю - Ыйджу и пр. Если где-то кто-то из ветеранов спутал название города и реки, а в наших документах название реки Чхончхонган практически не использовалось, зато постоянно упоминались "район Ансю" и "переправы у Ансю", то это не повод перекраивать географию. Река Чхончхонган, в её низовьях город Анджу, рядом с городом стратегические переправы и мосты. Других вариантов НЕТ!


1) Каждый высказывает свое мнение в меру имеющейся информации, и ее недостаток перед лицом более осведомленного оппонента еще не является основанием для подобных "диагнозов".  Иначе любой врач имел бы право считать всех своих пациентов без специального медицинского образования "неадекватными". А с такой логикой в мире бы осталась только одна категория врачей - психиатры. :Smile:  

2) Для сведения - "раз пошла такая пьянка" - мне самому стало интересно, и я спрашивал по этому вопросу и Дадуева, и знакомых корейцев. Так вот, причем тут японцы, если выше уже было написано: " Географические названия в Корее были сложными. Они исходили из разных наречий, поэтому и имели по несколько названий, из которых иностранцы выбирали те, что проще для произношения и написания."А теперь прикинь, солдат..." какое название было проще для произношения не только русским".  Так вот - "Анджу" (Аньчжу) - это сокращенное название реки от местных наречий, которое в полной транскрипции писалось как "Аньчжоундонг" (Anjuongdong) или "Цианьчжоундонг" (Chiangchiоungdong), Где "dong" -поэтическое значение слова "река".  А теперь уберем из названия "реку", посмотрим на русские карты времен русско -японской войны и увидим на этом месте город "Цианъ-Сионъ"! 
Опять "ветераны спутали"?  Или теперь уже корейцы "неадекватные"?
А замечание на сей счет было такое  - писать названия либо оба одинаково сокращенными ("Ялу" и "Ансю") либо оба полностью ("Ялуцзян" и ""Аньчжоундонг"), тогда понятнее бы было, что речь идет не о городе.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Ну, вот! Вернулись, соб-ссно, к тому, с чего все началось!
> Издание - великолепное!


Ну раз так, то уточню - великолепное с _полиграфической_ точки зрения. Чтобы мне потом за эту фразу о роскошной книге согласие со всем, изложенным в ней, не приписали :)))

----------


## Ер-2

> Еще раз повторю:Не надо переносить то, что сейчас на полвека в прошлое. Тогда с какими серийными номерами самолета с завода выходили, с такими в полк и попадали. Источник: все доступные фото МиГ-15 и МиГ-15бис до 1955 г. Потом вышло "Положение об опознавательных знаках ВВС" 1955 г., вот оно и предписало деление по цветам - каждому полку свой, в эскадрильях - по бортовым номерам (в полку от 01 до списочного количества самолетов, порядковый номер определял принадлежность к той или иной АЭ). Кстати, есть фото, где из под нового двузначного номера проглядывает старый четырехзначный..


1) По поводу "с какими серийными номерами самолета с завода выходили, с такими в полк и попадали". см.выше. 
 В любом случае они выходили с "разноцветными" номерами со всех заводов.
2) Принцип цветовой градации, который заранее закладывался в задание производству, от этого не изменился. 




> К дискуссии с Юркой добавлю, что вынужденных посадок (из-за боевых повреждений и из-за выработки топлива) на территории Сев. Кореи за всю войну и десятка не наберется. Причем, имели они, что характерно, случайный характер. Так что держать в районе аэродрома (точнее аэродромов) батареи ради того, что возможно, когда-нибудь на него сядет одиночный самолет, в лучшем случае пара (насколько помню, был один такой случай), мягко говоря, нерационально. Так что прикрывали наши зенитчики в районах северокорейских аэродромов отнюдь не МиГи 64-го ИАК.


1) Принципа расширения аэродромной сети и ее перспективного использования никто не отменял. 
    А инфрастрктура для этого ( в т.ч. и зенитное обеспечение) в условиях ТВД закладывается заранее.

2) И МиГи тоже. Для того "кочующие батареи" и создавались, чтобы решать широкий спектр задач. Например, днем они прикрывали аэродромы, в т.ч. и северокорейские ( и не только потому, что наши там могли садиться, но и потому, что и МиГи  китайцев и КНА, которые их использовали, тоже представляли некоторую материально-техническую и боевую ценность, которую следовало защищать), а с окончанием действия дневной авиации перебирались на "большую дорогу", где ночами шли массовые переброски войск и грузов. Ночью, кроме американцев, на дорогах начинали "шакалить" и австралийские "метеоры", которых к концу войны днем старались уже не особо использовать. Именно в бою с "метеором" и был ранен вышеупомянутый знакомый зенитчик.

3) За подробностями - к Игорю Сеидову.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> От делопроизводства военных представительств полувековой давности и до приведеного примера - мало что изменилось (напомню, речь идет о 1995 г., т.е. последних "инерционных оборотах" еще советского авиапрома). И тогда, и в 50-е  военпреды готовили заявки для  производства - бортовые номера серийных номеров таких-то красить таким-то цветом.  Значит, где-то в августе 1950 г. ВП завода №153выпустило бумагу с перечнем цветовой маркировки, где с.№0715321 попал в столбец "красный" , с.№0715329 в "голубой". Аналогичные бумаги выпускались и 40 лет спустя. В чем проблема-то?


Ну проблема хотя бы в том, что в 1995 г. пользовались "Положением об опознавательных знаках летательных аппаратов авиации Вооружённых Сил СССР" от 1974 года, где устанавливалось, что бортовые номера на самолёты, базирующиеся на одном аэродроме, наносятся краской одного цвета (красной, голубой или жёлтой). И никакой привязки ни к подразделениям, ни к частям, ни к соединениям - только к аэродромам. По этому положению, случись, например, двум трехполковым дивизиям сидеть на одном аэродроме, номера всех самолетов были бы одного цвета. Понятно, что ситуация гипотетическая, но если экстраполировать указания Положения на ситуацию в Корее, то выходит, что в пределах полка все номера должны быть одного цвета.
Далее в прошлое. Положение от 1974 года сменило собой Положение от 1955 года, в котором указывалось, что двузначные бортовые номера могут быть красными, синими или желтыми, но одинаковыми для всего полка. Опять таки, никакой разбивки на эскадрильи.
А если глянуть в еще более ранешние времена, в Великую Отечественную, то там номера как правило были светлыми (белыми), максимально контрастными по отношению к цветам камуфляжа, и ни о какой "цветовой дифференциации штанов" в номерах речи не шло.
Как видишь, твои соображения по поводу разноцветных номеров в эскадрильях ни под один из случаев не подходят.




> Если №0715329 изготовленный в январе 1951 г. был "голубым", а №1315325, выпущенный в апреле был "красным", то уже явно несостоятельным выглядит утверждение, что МиГ-15, которые выпускал новосибирский завод имели синие номера, значит, красные -это неверно. Как раз неверно вот это: "№ 925 так же изображен неправильно. Номер был черный, размещался в "вырезе" красной окраски носа". Вот черных-то номеров как раз и не было. Были темно-голубые, которые на фоне красного смотрелись как черные при недостаточнм освещении, а уж на ч/б фото -тем более.


Что-то ты сам себе противоречишь. Если цвет зависел не от серии и завода, а от полка, то как случилось, что в одном полку оказались 325-й с красным номером и 925-й с черным или темно-синим?




> Вот это специально согласовывалось с Евгением Георгиевичем. И, предвидя, "да он все забыл за столько лет" - ничего подобного! Он свои машины не путает, т.к. про №899 сразу сказал, что это не его самолет. Когда же ему показали нижеприведенную выдержку по №899 и напомнили, что он на нем сделал несколько вылетов и сбил Ф-80, то вот "шута" он сразу признал и написал на его постере "Этот самолет сбит во время штурмовки".


Вообще Евгений Георгиевич отличается завидной памятью, да. Не спорю. Но вот объясни ты мне: ты действительно веришь в то, что человек через полвека помнит окраску сбитого им самолета? Самолета, который он видел мельком, в сетке прицела, в одном из десятков проведенных им боев?
В то, что под "этим" он подразумевал F-80, я поверю безоговорочно. Но что он и окраску его опознал, и бортовой номер... Фантазии. 
А вообще, я тебе на эту тему сегодня в личку черкану.

----------


## Ер-2

> Ну проблема хотя бы в том, что в 1995 г. пользовались "Положением об опознавательных знаках летательных аппаратов авиации Вооружённых Сил СССР" от 1974 года, где устанавливалось, что бортовые номера на самолёты, базирующиеся на одном аэродроме, наносятся краской одного цвета (красной, голубой или жёлтой). И никакой привязки ни к подразделениям, ни к частям, ни к соединениям - только к аэродромам. По этому положению, случись, например, двум трехполковым дивизиям сидеть на одном аэродроме, номера всех самолетов были бы одного цвета. Понятно, что ситуация гипотетическая, но если экстраполировать указания Положения на ситуацию в Корее, то выходит, что в пределах полка все номера должны быть одного цвета.
> Далее в прошлое. Положение от 1974 года сменило собой Положение от 1955 года, в котором указывалось, что двузначные бортовые номера могут быть красными, синими или желтыми, но одинаковыми для всего полка. Опять таки, никакой разбивки на эскадрильи.


Все, конечно, основательно, и сомнений не вызывает, только вот какое отношение это имеет к событиям 1950-1953 г.г.?  Тогда-то была эскадрильная разбивка, со времен ВОВ.




> А если глянуть в еще более ранешние времена, в Великую Отечественную, то там номера как правило были светлыми (белыми), максимально контрастными по отношению к цветам камуфляжа, и ни о какой "цветовой дифференциации штанов" в номерах речи не шло.


Были и белыми, и желтыми, и голубыми и красными. И есть достаточно много фото времен ВОВ. Но это практиковалось больше в начальный период войны.  Позже номера стали наносить непосредственно на заводах, и в качестве эскадрильного ЭБР стали использовать разноцветную окраску коков винтов. Почитай мемуары Дадуева, про которые я тебе писал выше, там написано конкретно, и поизучай эту тему самостоятельно, поспрашивай других форумчан, а я закругляюсь. Мне же надо вам, заждавшимся, окраски Михина и.т.п. представить, а ответы выходят за пределы этой темы. 




> Как видишь, твои соображения по поводу разноцветных номеров в эскадрильях ни под один из случаев не подходят.


Ни случаев не вижу, ни того, что не подходит. Пока я вижу лишь логику "в огороде бузина, а в Киеве дядька", и попытку увода от темы.




> Что-то ты сам себе противоречишь. Если цвет зависел не от серии и завода, а от полка, то как случилось, что в одном полку оказались 325-й с красным номером и 925-й с черным или темно-синим?.


  Ты прикидываешься или как?
  А как, например, зимой 1943 г. в одном и том же полку были Ла-5 с  красными номерами, а осенью - Ла-5ФН с белыми?
  Теперь у тебя книжка есть - открой с.110 и почитай.




> Вообще Евгений Георгиевич отличается завидной памятью, да. Не спорю. Но вот объясни ты мне: ты действительно веришь в то, что человек через полвека помнит окраску сбитого им самолета? Самолета, который он видел мельком, в сетке прицела, в одном из десятков проведенных им боев?
> В то, что под "этим" он подразумевал F-80, я поверю безоговорочно. Но что он и окраску его опознал, и бортовой номер... Фантазии. 
> А вообще, я тебе на эту тему сегодня в личку черкану.


 Ты опять уводишь от темы? Мы говорим об окраске МиГ-15 Пепеляева.
 А уж по окраскам американцев - это уже совсем другая опера. Там и информации было больше, и консультанты, при необходимости.

----------


## kfmut

Юрий, мне так кажется, что надо задавать вопросы, подразумевающие односложные ответы :-) Я от вас с Леонидом уже в десятки раз больше узнал в данной ветке по теме окрасок, чем от г-на Вахрушева. Вообщем, спасибо вам!

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Все, конечно, основательно, и сомнений не вызывает, только вот какое отношение это имеет к событиям 1950-1953 г.г.?  Тогда-то была эскадрильная разбивка, со времен ВОВ.


Вот в этом я как раз и сомневаюсь, а ты на мои сомнения ничем, кроме предлжения почитать мемуары Дадуева, не отвечаешь.




> Теперь у тебя книжка есть - открой с.110 и почитай.


Открыл, прочитал. Про цвет номеров - ни слова. Ответа нет. Может, еще какую-нить страницу почитать?

Если ты имел в виду, что в полк пришли "бисы" из другой дивизии с другим цветом номеров, то я тебе напомню твои же слова: _"Если матчасть передавалась другому подразделению, там и разбирали самолеты по "принадлежности цветов"._ Если по принадлежности, то почему - разные?




> Ты опять уводишь от темы? Мы говорим об окраске МиГ-15 Пепеляева. А уж по окраскам американцев - это уже совсем другая опера. Там и информации было больше, и консультанты, при необходимости.


Если ты не понял, то это в тему о совершенстве памяти было, а не об американских окрасках.

А вообще странно выглядят твои постоянные упреки в уводе от темы. Тебе русским языком объясняют, что наши пользовались картами образца 1943 года, где все названия были по-японски и именно такими, как указаны в наших документах - а ты в ответ на русско-японскую войну съезжаешь да на мемуары Дадуева. Не ты ли то про зенитчиков рассказываешь, то про опыт ВОВ, то про померанцевый цвет на индийских "сушках"? Не пришло тебе в голову, что от 64-го корпуса, который тщательно маскировал всё советское, переодевал личный состав в китайскую форму, наносил иностранные ОЗ, могло и не требоваться следование советским правилам в части цвета номеров? Да и какие они были, эти правила? Ты можешь, в конце-концов, точно сказать, какими положениями пользовались в 1950-53 гг? Не в ВОВ, и не в 1995, а именно в обсуждаемый период?

Короче: тебя учить - что мертвого лечить. 
Творческих успехов. Бывай, не кашляй.

----------


## Вован22

1.Самый первый Футрелл был в трех частях и под грифом "Секретно"
Сейчас он уже рассекречен. Вторая, а особенно третья часть  объемные.
2. Согласно источнику "FEAF Symmary" от 30 сентября 1953 года
Самолеты упавшие на территории Северной кореи от всех причин и пропавшие безвести.
С апреля 51 по сентябрь 1953 года
Ф-86 Всех модификаций- 82 самолета.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> 1.Самый первый Футрелл был в трех частях и под грифом "Секретно"
> Сейчас он уже рассекречен. Вторая, а особенно третья часть  объемные.


На амазоне продается за копейки, кстати:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/016...F8&me=&seller=

----------


## Ер-2

> Вот в этом я как раз и сомневаюсь, а ты на мои сомнения ничем, кроме предлжения почитать мемуары Дадуева, не отвечаешь.


Так  ты  хоть их почитай, там и фото есть.  




> Открыл, прочитал. Про цвет номеров - ни слова. Ответа нет. Может, еще какую-нить страницу почитать?


Вот почитай:
В начале апреля 1951г. в бой вступила новая советская авиадивизия – 324-я ИАД, которая имела в своём составе два авиационных полка вооружённых истребителями МиГ-15 с двигателями РД-45 производства авиазаводов №1 и №153.  Первоначально самолёты 324-й ИАД имели упрощённую окраску: обычную светлую алюминиевую окраску, покрытую бесцветным лаком. На самолёты были нанесены ОЗ КНДР. На самолётах не было ни красных носов, ни «пилоток» на килях самолётов. Бортовые номера были трёхзначные (изготовленные на авиазаводе №1) и четырёхзначные (изготовленные на авиазаводе №153). Бортовые номера имели три цвета окраски: красного, синего и жёлтого цвета. 
На этих МиГ-15 лётчики 324-й ИАД воевали до начала мая, затем они сдали свои маломощные МиГ-15 в 151-ю ГИАД, которая находилась в тылу, а взамен получила их МиГ-15бис с красными носами – всего 47 самолётов МиГ-15бис. Кроме того, в состав 324-й ИАД в мае месяце получил ещё 16 новеньких МиГ-15бис 13-й серии, изготовленные на авиазаводе №153. Все они имели также окраску красных носов до 4-го шпангоута (до фонаря кабины пилота): 13 самолётов попали в состав 196-го ИАП, а три самолёта – в 176-й ГИАП. Окраска носовой части у самолётов 324-й ИАД имела одну особенность: средняя часть носовой части не закрашивалась в красный цвет, чтобы было возможным вместить первую цифру бортового номера – это касалось машин изготовленных на авиазаводе №1. Другие МиГи дивизии, которые были изготовлены на авиазаводе №153 и имевшие четырёхзначные бортовые номера, окрашивались таким образом, чтобы также иметь трёхзначный бортовой номер. При этом на левом борту самолёта первая цифра номера (единица) закрашивалась, а на правом борту первая цифра смывалась. Опознавательные знаки на бортах были КНДР, на килях самолётов дивизии «пилоток» не было.




> Если ты имел в виду, что в полк пришли "бисы" из другой дивизии с другим цветом номеров, то я тебе напомню твои же слова: _"Если матчасть передавалась другому подразделению, там и разбирали самолеты по "принадлежности цветов"._ Если по принадлежности, то почему - разные?


1) В данном случае пришли "нулевые" самолеты с заводов с заранее "укомплектованными" разноцветными номерами.

2) В случае поставок в полки б/у машины с голубыми номерами аналогично распределялись во 2-ю АЭ, с красными- в 1-ю...




> Если ты не понял, то это в тему о совершенстве памяти было, а не об американских окрасках.


Естественно, лучше помнится свое. А вот американские окраски по их данным и восстанавливались.




> А вообще странно выглядят твои постоянные упреки в уводе от темы.


Где же они "постоянные"? Только в прошлом посте и написал :Tongue: 




> Тебе русским языком объясняют, что наши пользовались картами образца 1943 года, где все названия были по-японски и именно такими, как указаны в наших документах - а ты в ответ на русско-японскую войну съезжаешь да на мемуары Дадуева.


 Вспомни с чего началось? Что нет такой реки Ансю, соответственно нет и междуречья, и вообще я неадекватный и несу чушь! Вот я вам  и показал наглядно, что Ансю  -это другое название Чхончхонгана, которое вообще не употреблялось ни в корейскую, ни в русско-японскую. Но что город назван по имени реки, как бы ты там не язвил выше. Не надо путать историю с географией.




> Не ты ли то про зенитчиков рассказываешь, то про опыт ВОВ, то про померанцевый цвет на индийских "сушках"?


  Тебе это сильно повредило в качестве примеров? А ведь кому-то и интересно было.




> Не пришло тебе в голову, что от 64-го корпуса, который тщательно маскировал всё советское, переодевал личный состав в китайскую форму, наносил иностранные ОЗ, могло и не требоваться следование советским правилам в части цвета номеров?


А тебе не пришло в голову, задавая этот вопрос, что в отношении авиатехники 64-го ИАК такой маскировки, фактически, и не было ? Ведь самолеты прибывали с "родными" заводскими номерами, по шрифту которого можно было вычислить этот самый завод-производитель, что на МиГах оставлялись заводские шильдики ( по которым, например, и опознали упавший самолет Шебанова). Для того и запрещалось нашим залетать в море, чтобы падали исключительно на своей территории и "вещдоков" не оставляли. А вот отличать свои эскадрильи друг от друга в воздухе командир полка должен был. И в то время визуально это еще делалось по цвету, вне зависимости от того советские правила были или нет. Корейская война была последней, где это практиковалось. А позже началась уже эра электронных систем опознавания, и цвет полковых номеров изменил свою функцию больше на административно- территориальную, когда на аэродромах базировалось по несколько полков.   




> Да и какие они были, эти правила? Ты можешь, в конце-концов, точно сказать, какими положениями пользовались в 1950-53 гг? Не в ВОВ, и не в 1995, а именно в обсуждаемый период?


Точно не скажу, т.к. этим вопросом вплоть до циркулярных номеров просто-напросто и не заморачивался. Но могу сказать , что поэскадрильная "дифференциация штанов" была еще до войны. 
Ревизию и обновление  этой темы затеяли вскоре после войны, где-то в 1946-47г.г., и уже в 1949 -м система цветового различия номеров практически была внедрена на авиазаводах. 




> Короче: тебя учить - что мертвого лечить. 
> Творческих успехов. Бывай, не кашляй.


Это следует понимать как перевод нижеприведенной цитаты?  :Biggrin: 



> Знаешь, если ты сейчас скажешь, что каждый из ветеранов, с кем пришлось общаться (или их родня) получили от вас по экземпляру предназначенной для них книги, то я тихо-мирно закруглюсь с критикой и скажу тебе спасибо за проделанную работу.

----------


## Ер-2

*          ОТКУДА НОГИ РАСТУТ*

*Часть 1.*
*
                                                      Окраска самолета Михина*

Выполнена по присланным аналогам, в т.ч. опубликованным в отечественной и зарубежной прессе.  Все образцы разных авторов. Общими для всех является  бортовой №1998, количество звездочек побед и их расположение  «в шахматном порядке». 

*Образец №1* -  изображает вид самолета в двухцветном зимнем камуфляже и имеет 9 звездочек побед. Фактически же,  к апрелю 1953 г. истребительные авиаполки были переведены на летний камуфляж с добавлением третьего (коричневого) цвета ,  а свою 9-ю победу Михин одержал в мае 1953 г., т.е. 9-й звезды быть не могло.  
Фюзеляжный ОЗ нарисован «впритык» к тормозному щитку. Такое расположение было частичным явлением на «некрашеных» машинах и просуществовало до весны  1952 г., т.е. до начала внедрения защитной окраски на МиГ-15 64 ИАК. Практика  показала, что подобное расположение было неудачным, т.к. во время техобслуживания и доработки тормозных щитков (увеличение площади в ПАРМ),  ОЗ обливались гидросмесью и.т.п., исцарапывались, т.е. требовали частой периодической подкраски. Более удачным расположением было признано перенесение к разъему отъемной хвостовой части (ОХЧ), что и выполнялось при перекраске.  Кроме  того, светлый тон данного образца по насыщенности не соответствует «зимним» оттенкам.  Таким образом, изображенный вариант нельзя признать соответствующим исторической  действительности.

*Образец №2* – изображает вид самолета в «летнем» камуфляже  и имеет звездочки  побед в белой окантовке. Рисунок пятен соответствует рекомендованной схеме камуфляжа крупными пятнами, но светлый тон вызывает вопрос своим слишком желтым оттенком. Между тем, так называемый «песочный цвет» при дефиците желтой краски составлялся  из белого, красного и зеленого цветов,  и, в зависимости от преобладания в смеси красного или зеленого варьировался от светло-коричневого («кофе с молоком») до светло-салатового. Кроме того, на данном образце фюзеляжный ОЗ располагается на разъеме ОХЧ, что не соответствует рекомендованному месту – он должен был вписываться между заклепочных швов по шпангоутам сразу за разъемом ОХЧ. 
Таким образом, и этот вариант вызывает сомнения в правдоподобности.

*Образец №3*  - изображает вид самолета в «летнем» камуфляже  и имеет звездочки побед в белой окантовке. По схеме и цветовой гамме ( если исключить полиграфическое затемнение и переконтращенность) более всего близок к  реальности. 
Исключение составляют ОЗ сверху крыла, которых не наносилось, и смещение назад от рекомендованной схемы знака на фюзеляже. Этот образец и взят за основу реконструкции.

*По поводу наличия  белой окантовки у «победных» звездочек.*
Воспоминания ветеранов полка свидетельствуют о том, что на части машин они были, а на части–нет. 
В пользу того, на самолете Михина окантовка звезд была, свидетельствует  следующее:
1) контраст краски на камуфляже, который запоминается больше;
2) наличие на месте нанесения коричнево- зеленого поля камуфляжа, на котором звездочки без окантовки   просто терялись бы;  
3) приведение машин в порядок перед передачей «сменщикам».  Перед «дембелем» делом чести авиатехников было сдавать машины «во всей красе», в т.ч. и внешней. Поэтому тот факт, что звезды побед на самолете лучшего аса полка были особо выделены,  более чем вероятен.    

*По бортовому номеру. *  
В присланных для работы исходных текстовых материалах и имеющейся графике *значится только №1998.*  №1994 нигде не фигурировал. Единственный рисунок Ю.Тепсуркаева с таким номером, опубликованный на http://www.ospreypublishing.com/stor..._9781846032998
не принимался к рассмотрению из-за аналогичных несоответствий,  описанных для образца №1.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> А тебе не пришло в голову, задавая этот вопрос, что в отношении авиатехники 64-го ИАК такой маскировки, фактически, и не было ? Ведь самолеты прибывали с "родными" заводскими номерами, по шрифту которого можно было вычислить этот самый завод-производитель, что на МиГах оставлялись заводские шильдики ( по которым, например, и опознали упавший самолет Шебанова). Для того и запрещалось нашим залетать в море, чтобы падали исключительно на своей территории и "вещдоков" не оставляли.


А не смущает тебя, что самый главный "вещдок" - собственно МиГ-15, - нигде, кроме СССР, в то время не производился? 
И как случилось, что тебе не известно, что мы не скрывали поставки самолетов в Корею и Китай? С нашими заводскими номерами запросто летали МиГи КНА, например, и одни только заводские номера и шильдики о принадлежности самолета к определенным ВВС не говорят. Тот же перебежчик Ким Сок Но угнал в 1953 г. МиГ-15бис с новосибирским номером 2053, но никому и в голову не пришло только на этом основании утверждать, что в Корее воюют советские летчики. Советская техника - да, была. Но не летчики.

_Лирическое отступление_
А вот интересно, теория поэскадрильных цветов как-нибудь объясняет, почему в ВВС КНА новосибирские МиГи поставлялись с четырехзначными красными заводскими номерами? Вот именно с такими, с которыми, по нашему мнению, поставлялись и в 64-й ИАК?
_Конец лирического отступления_

Претензии американцев сводились не к тому, что мы поставляли корейцам и китайцам МиГи, а к тому, что, помимо экспорта оружия, участвовали в войне и своими летчиками. Именно поэтому нашим нельзя было летать над морем. В случае сбития в условиях господства сил ООН на море у нас не было никаких шансов вытащить летчика из воды ни живым, ни мертвым. А именно летчик был бы неопровержимым доказательством участия наших в войне, а не какие-то там вещдоки в виде жалких шильдиков.




> Это следует понимать как перевод нижеприведенной цитаты?


Не дождешься. 
А ведь сколько пафоса было: _"Наконец-то, ты правильно понял, Антон, о предназначении этой книги! 
Прошлое - это уже история для настоящего, ради которого ветераны и проливали свою кровь . И эта работа, эта книга -для них и их родных. Это реальная история, которой можно и должно гордиться нашей поруганной, униженной и оболганной России."_ 
Честно: я ожидал, что ты сейчас скажешь, что вы свои гонорары взяли книгами, и рассылаете эти книги ветеранам. А просто раздать им авторские - так это обычное дело.

----------


## aziat

Приветствую, Юрий!
Касательно обращения на ВЫ, то просто так воспитан, что к незнакомому человеку надо обращаться на ВЫ, раньше ведь мы персонально не общались! Я родился и вырос в Средней Азии, в Туркмении, и у нас с малолетства вырабатывали уважение к старшим и сдерживанию в эмоциях, т.к. за любое неосторожное обвинение (ругань или повышение тона) надо было отвечать и могло дойти до серьёзных разборок. Поэтому, у нас азиатов выработано осторожный и взвешанный подход к любой проблеме и за зря никгда обидным словом не назовут, только по делу и старались без резких выражений. Я не конфликтный человек и всегда стараюсь отвечать на выпады в мой адрес без эммоций и резких выражений, хотя конечно бывают и исключения, но для этого ещё меня надо довести до такого состояния! Поэтому Юрий, давай в общении друг с другом обойдёмся без эммоций и спокойно будем разбираться в спорных наших вопросах! Если где-то наши взгляды будут расходиться, то не будем "с пеной у рта" доказывать друг другу, что он не прав, в этих случаях просто останемся каждый при своём мнении и лйчше перейдём к другой теме, где у нас будут общие точки соприкосновения, а значит там мы больше будем полезными друг друга и заодно побережём свои нервы!
- Я предлагаю не обвинять друг друга, кто прав по тому или иному камуфляжу в цвете и рисунке, а перейти к практической теме - кто, что имеет по камуфляжу и другим антрибутам окраски самолётов того или иного авиаполка 64-го ИАК, т.е . обменяться данными по этой теме! Если такой вариант общения тебя и Леонида устраивает, то давайте обмениваться информацией по данной теме? Если весь состав корпуса слишком велик для такой работы, то можно ограничиться только асами этой войны, т.е. обменяться информацией по машинам асов 64-го ИАК, чтобы и у вас с Леонидом в работах и у нас с Сергеем Вахрушевым в работах, были единые, утверждённые сторонами рисунки этих самолётов, чтобы не было в дальнейшем перепалок на этой ниве! Это поможет нам исправить все допущенные нами ошибки для нового варианта нашей книги по асам, и вам также в ваших будущих работах! Так что выбирайте, что вас обоих устраивает и давайте работать сообща по данной теме и желательно без наездов и разборок, т.е. спокойно и с пользой для обеих сторон!
- Тут в твоём послании есть такой абзац: 
>И такой момент. У американцев была практика рисовать звездочки за победы, одержанные всеми летчиками, летавшими на каком-то >конкретном самолете (это помимо личных счетов). У нас же звездочки рисовались на борта "личных" самолетов. Т.е. с девятью звездочками >может быть только машина, закрепленная за Михиным приказом - 1994. Такая вот тонкость. Он мог сбивать "Сейбры" на каких угодно самолетах, >но звездочки приказом командира дивизии наносились на его личный 1994.
- Я не буду спорить в отношении машины закреплённой за Михиным, верю, что так всё и было, но это не значит, что не было исключений! Например техник звена управления 676-го ИАП писал мне, что у них в звене управления было два самолёта МиГ-15бис и два самолёта связи Як-11. Так вот на этих двух МиГах управления летали как максимум 5 человек, а на машине которую он обслуживал летали трое - Гольцев, Горбунов и Болотин. Так вот на его машине было нанесено 4 красных звёздочки, причём это победы всех троих лётчиков, что летали на данном МиГе! Более того, когда эту машину сбили и в звено управления дали новый МиГ, то на его борт также наенсли 4 звезды победы, т.к. самолёт как бы продолжал боевой путь погибшей машины. В итоге на этой второй машине к концу командировке было нанесено уже 5 звёзд побед одержанные 3-4 разнвми лётчиками.  Так что всегда есть исключение из правил!
- Относительно книги Роберта Футрелла, я не имел ввиду присылать мне книгу или сканировать её полностью, можно было просто привести примеры из неё с указанием их ссылок на архивы - я это имел ввиду и только!
- Я ведь не раз писал, что я делаю свои работы не для американцев, а для нашего читателя и действую по той же схеме, что и американские авторы - они пропагондируют и отличают СВОЮ авиацию, и СВОИХ лётчиков, основываясь на своих данных! То же самое делую и я только на основании НАШИХ архивных данных, только и всего! Что я относительно наших летчиков и их побед в своих работах указал неверно? Все эти победы официально им засчитаны, а то что американцы часть побед не подтверждают, так это их проблемы, тем более что они не заморачиваются на то, что часть побед их пилотов не подтверждается нашими документами. Чтобы не развиать эту тему до очередных разборок, давай оставим её и останемся каждый при своём мнении! Если вам хочется заниматься ревизией побед наших лётчиков, то ради бога, кто вам мешает? Я что как-то ограничиваю ваши свободы и не даю делать вам свои работы? В своих работах вы будете отстаивать вашу точку зрения на этот момент, а я буду отстаивать свою!
- Про комиссию Савицкого, я тоже читал с раскладками по составу противостоящей нам группировке ВВС противника и наших заявках на победы, и согласен с выводами комиссии, что предыдущая смена (дивизии Лобова и Кожедуба) завышали свои победы и конечно ни одно авиакрыло ВВС США наши не разгромили и не наносили им смертельные потери, после которых они не могли выполнять боевую задачу. Однако, даже если взять во внимание, что наши заявки были превышены в два раза, то всё равно соотношение побед и потерь будет в пользу наших лётчиков, т.к. наши потери были однозначно меньше, чем у противника.
- Если смотреть как ты говоришь, без патриотизма на событие этой войны, то по каким таким признакам ты отдаёшь первенство в этой войне за американцами и их союзников? Только по той причине, что Север не "присоединил" Юг? Так и Южане и поддержавшие их США не достигли всех своих целей! И что значит "в целом война в небе осталась за ними"?  А наши вообще ставили перед собой такую цель? Учитывая силы, которыми располагал 64-й ИАК, в составе которого в лучшие времена входили три авиадивизии и две зенитно-артиллерийские дивизии, плюс ряд отдельных полков и подразделений. Задача перед частями 64-го ИАК были число оборонительные, т.е. они выполняли только функции ПВО, в составе корпуса не было бомбардировочных частей, а сами истребители не имели задачи по уничтожения наземных целей. Имея такие ограниченные силы по определению нельзя захватить полное господство в воздухе на всём ТБД. Задача была прикрыть он налётов авиации противника определённые районы Северной Кореи и ряд стратегических объектов КНДР, всю территорию КНДР физически корпус не мог защитить, просто не хватало сил. О захвате господства в воздухе и вовсе задача не ставилась, да ещё с такими ограничениями как запрет пересекать линию Пхеньян-Гензан и запрет на бои над водной поверностью Жёлтого и Японского морей. Прикрыть надёжно стратегический мост через Ялу в районе Аньдуня и сохранить от уничтожения Супхун ГЭС, такие были задачи у лётчиков корпуса и разве они её не выполнили? Да, были промахи, когда противнику всё же удавалось на некоторое время вывести из строя и мост и ГЭС, но ведь полностью уничтожить их так и не смогли! А то, что были удачи и у противника, то в какой войне удавалось на все 100% надёжно защищать особо охраняемые объекты той или иной стране?  Касательно ВВС США, то и состав и цели у неё были как раз на захват господства в воздухе и что ты хочешь сказать, что они контролировали всё воздушное пространство Северной Кореи? Да, большая её часть была в основном защищена наземными средствами ПВО, но перед 64-м ИАК и ОВА и не ставилась такая задача как вести бои над всей территорией КНДР, для этого вполне хватало не дать противнику иметь господство в воздухе над так называемой "Аллеей МиГов", как раз в междуречье рек Ялуцзян и Чханчхонган, по территории которой и шли основные потоки войск и военных грузов КНА и КНД.  Да, днём с передвижением трансторта были проблемы, но по-любому полностью перекрыть поток грузов на фронт американцы так и не смогли, как шли войска и грузы на фронт, так и продолжали идти - ограниченно днём и без ограничений ночью. О провале своих операций "Удушение" и ей подобным, американцы сами признают! Так что у каждой стороны были свои, отличные друг от друга задачи: наши противники атаковали, мы защищались! Разве могли наши 300-500 истребителей (имею ввиду наш корпус) полностью защитить всю территорию КНДР от налётов более 2000 тысяч боевых самолётов США и их союзников, конечно не могли. Поэтому и задачи перед нашими лётчиками стояли другие! Северокорейцы также не имели таких сил, чтобы полностью очистить воздушное пространство своей страны от авиации сил ООН, китайцы хоть и имели равные по составу с 64-м ИАК в конце войны силы, но не имели ещё управлять этими силами, да и лётный состав очень уступал по подготовке и боевому опыту противнику, поэтому определяющего влияния на ход воздушной войны не имели. Китайцы по сути только с нашей помощью создавали основу своих будущих ВВС и ПВО, и проходили обучение боем в небе Кореи, что в последствии позволило им создать будущие многочисленные ВВС и ПВО - костяк своей авиации рождался в боях над корейской землёй! Были и другие объективные и не объективные причины по которым так или иначе протекала эта война в воздухе, но обо всё так коротко не напишешь, но я думаю, что и перечисленного вполне достаточно чтобы не согласиться с твоими выводами этой войны! Если подвести итог этой войны, то ни одна сторона в этой войне так и не победима, но пользу все стороны извлекли, т.к. и СССР и США провели генеральную "репетицию" возможной третьей Мировой, провели испытания новых видов вооружения, прошли закалку современной войны все рода войск и накопили каждый свой боевой опыт современной войны! Кроме того, мы обнаружили свои недостатки и слабости в этой войне, а американцы - свои, которые обе стороны потом пытались исправить, т.е. учились на своих и чужих ошибках!
- Относительно других твоих комментариев по-поводу окраски, звёздочек и т.д., я уже ответил в послании Леониду Крылову, так что повторяться не буду. Я предложил не обвинять друг другу, а помогать выискивать возможные ошибки, чтобы в последствии их исправить сообща! Если есть такое желание с вашей с Леонидом стороны, то будем только благодарны такой помощи, но просто конкретика, а не давить эммоциями, они только мешают в работе!
- Вот спасибо Леониду, дал выше подробный расклад по некоторым самолётам асов! Надо теперь сообща уточнить окраску данных машин, чтобы обе стороны пришли к единому пониманию и согласию по окраске этих машин и можно переходить к другим машинам. Давайте обмениваться информацией на тему окраски машин 64-го ИАК, так что пишите в личку и а то я ни Леонида ни твои Юрий E-mail не знаю?! 
Вот для начала такой к вам обоим вопрос: самолёты из состава 3-й и 4-й ИАД КНР, входившие в состав ОВА имели окраску в красный цвет носовой части своих МиГов до 4-го шпангоута, на манер машин советских полков 151-й, 50-й и 324-й ИАД? На ряде фотографий китайские лётчики сняты на фоне носовой части МиГов с красными носами. Я предполагаю, что китайцы снимались на фоне машин советских лётчиков, т.к. они красивей выглядели чем китайские, без каких либо окрасок - что вы думаете на этот счёт? Базировались ведь китайцы и наши лётчики зачастую на одном и том же аэродроме и сфоткаться на фоне советской машины для китайцев было менее проблематично, чем наши лётчикам - китайцы ведь воевали в небе Кореи официально!
- И последнее: уже подарили книги родным следующих наших асов - Сутягину Юрию, сыну Сморчкову, сыну Антонова, дочери Шулёва! На очереди передача книг (сейчас подписали их и отправим в Москву для вручения) Пепеляеву, Крамаренко, Самойлову, Иванову Льву. В эти выходные отправляю книги Забелину и Гончарову. На очереди ещё несколько родственников! Я был бы рад подарить всем ветеранам и их родственникам свою книгу, но просто не имею такой возможности, ни физически, ни финансово, за что извиняюсь перед теми, кому не смог подарить книгу! Дарил в основном тем, кто ещё жив из наших асов и тем родным, кто активно помогал в моей работе материалами!
С уважением Игорь Сейдов!

----------


## Вован22

Уважаемый господин Сейдов 
Во первых американцы и их союзники участвующие своими силами в этой войне, как раз и вышли победителями. Это Факт надо признать и не надо пытаться его оспаривать. 
 США и их союзники не только остановили мощное наступление северокорейских  и китайских наземных сил, в 1950 и 1951 году, но и заставили войска КНДР и Китая уйти на 38 параллель.
Таким образом северокорейское руководство своих целей не достигло.

Войскам США и их союзникам огромную помощь оказала авиация.

Северокорейские войска и китайские войска наоборот были не прикрыты с воздуха.
А прикрыть их с воздуха и организовать им авиационную поддержку считалось основной и наиглавнейшей задачей. 
 Американцы действиями своей авиации не дали организовать это прикрытие.
Они ударами по тыловым районам, транспортным коммуникациям, создали 
значительные трудности в тыловом обеспечении войск КНДР и Китая и по сути не 
дали организовать и провести в дальнейшем крупномаштабные наступления.

2. А про более 2000 самолетов участвовавших в налетах можно по подробнее.
Сдается мне Вы повторяете избитые штампы с советских времен. 
Зачем людям этими штампами голову пудрить. 
3. Вы уж уточняйте, когда начались налеты на ГЭС, сколько ударов было и каким последствиям это приводило.
Удар 23 июня 53 года вывел Супхун ГЭС из строя на два месяца.  Каким последствиям это привело знаете?.
Кроме того они воздейсвовали не на одну ГЭС, а на систему, выбивая наиболее важные ее элементы.
 4. У Сейбров до июля 52 года была задача обеспечить действия своих ударных самолетов в заданном районе.
У Мигов не допустить ударов по прикрываемым объектам. Главной их целью были ударные группы. А не Сейбры.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

Игорь, приветствую!




> Я предлагаю не обвинять друг друга, кто прав по тому или иному камуфляжу в цвете и рисунке, а перейти к практической теме - кто, что имеет по камуфляжу и другим антрибутам окраски самолётов того или иного авиаполка 64-го ИАК, т.е . обменяться данными по этой теме! Если такой вариант общения тебя и Леонида устраивает, то давайте обмениваться информацией по данной теме?


Ну так вроде и Лёня о том же говорил. Давай.




> Я не буду спорить в отношении машины закреплённой за Михиным, верю, что так всё и было, но это не значит, что не было исключений!


Конечно, исключения могли быть. Но, мне кажется, прежде, чем говорить об исключениях, нужно разобраться с правилами, т.к. в большей части случаев окраска самолетов следовала правилам. У нас никогда не будет 100% гарантии в том, что какой-то МиГ изображен верно. Но, по крайней мере, можно будет говорить, что он изображен в тех цветах, в которых, _как правило_, летали самолета полка или дивизии. В таком случае и у читателей вопросов не будет.




> Так вот на его машине было нанесено 4 красных звёздочки, причём это победы всех троих лётчиков, что летали на данном МиГе! Более того, когда эту машину сбили и в звено управления дали новый МиГ, то на его борт также наенсли 4 звезды победы, т.к. самолёт как бы продолжал боевой путь погибшей машины.


Тут такое объяснение возможно: насколько я знаю, в последний год войны для уменьшения нагрузки на летчиков в полках создали избыток летного состава, летчиков было больше, чем самолетов. В этом случае одна машина могла быть закреплена за несколькими сразу. Возможно, в описанном тобой случае за всеми тремя был закреплен один МиГ-15, поэтому и рисовались на его борту звездочки за общие победы. Но это только моя версия. Лёня появится, может, он какими соображениями поделится. Он по 64 корпусу гораздо больший специалист, чем я.




> - Относительно книги Роберта Футрелла, я не имел ввиду присылать мне книгу или сканировать её полностью, можно было просто привести примеры из неё с указанием их ссылок на архивы - я это имел ввиду и только!


Не уверен, что правльно тебя понял... Ну вот, для примера, первая попавшаяся страница со ссылками. Все документы - аналоги наших полковых, дивизионных и корпусных донесений, они выпускались для внутреннего оборота и в то время были секретными.





> Что я относительно наших летчиков и их побед в своих работах указал неверно? Все эти победы официально им засчитаны, а то что американцы часть побед не подтверждают, так это их проблемы, тем более что они не заморачиваются на то, что часть побед их пилотов не подтверждается нашими документами.


Тут есть одна тонкость. Американцы в своих работах, как правило, говоря о победах своих летчиков, используют выражения _claimed one kill_ или _was credited with a kill_, т.е. пилот заявил о победе или пилоту была засчитана победа. Да, они могут добавить что-нибудь вроде _his claim was confirmed later_, т.е. его заявка впоследствие была подтверждена. Чувствуешь разницу? Не утверждается категорично, что вот сбил - и точка.
А вот как поступаешь ты: например, берешь, и запросто записываешь в актив Шулева 10.02.1952 победу над "Сейбром" 51-2800, да еще и деталей добавляешь - Чак Оуэнс катапультировался, был спасен, а американцы, мол, заявляют, что самолет упал в море по техническим причинам. Ты же при этом подразумеваешь, что они врут? Как, мол, узнали, что из-за отказа техники, если самолет в море упал.
Игорь, очень просто узнали - от летчика.
А теперь давай копать глубже. По KORWALD и Макларену, 10 февраля один "Сейбр" был сбит (51-2752, Дэвис), второй поврежден (50-645). А нашим в тот день засчитали 4 сбитых "Сейбра".
Что касается 51-2800, то с ним вообще мутная история. В KORWALD его нет вообще. Он есть у Макларена, но с такой странностью: Макларен пишет, что по данным 5-й ВА, в феврале были потеряны 5 машин. Сам же при этом приводит номера семи. И вот эти 2 "лишних" выглядят очень неубедительно. Про 51-2800, например, вообще ничего конкретного - пилот неизвестен, причина потери неизвестна... А была ли вообще потеря? По той базе данных, что мы получили в свое время от американцев, 51-2800 был списан 13.12.1952 из-за повреждений, полученных при посадке с недолетом. Предположим, что либо наша таблица, либо Макларен ошиблись в одной цифре месяца, и 12-й месяц стал 2-м или наоборот. В любом случае, разбился он 13-го. И причина указана - недолет, и ни в какое море он не упал, и никакой Чак Оуэнс ни в одной базе не фигурирует. Даже если он сел с недолетом из-за повреждений, полученных в бою, и даже если это было в феврале, то, в любом случае, при чем здесь Шулев?
Вот в чем проблема! Ну написал бы ты просто, что 10 февраля Шулеву _была засчитана_ его последняя победа. Или, даже, что Шулев _одержал победу_. И всё, никаких к тебе вопросов. Но зачем ты раз за разом подтягиваешь буквально за уши какие-то американские потери к нашим заявкам на победы? Ну не подтягиваются они, не хватит у тебя известных американских потерь на всех наших асов!




> Если вам хочется заниматься ревизией побед наших лётчиков, то ради бога, кто вам мешает?


Мы, похоже, в твоем представлении просто адвокаты дьявола какие-то. Да пойми же, нет у нас цели лишить наших летчиков их побед! Мы хотим понять, как развивалась та война. Объективно, без перекосов в любую сторону, просто - что было, то было. 




> Однако, даже если взять во внимание, что наши заявки были превышены в два раза, то всё равно соотношение побед и потерь будет в пользу наших лётчиков, т.к. наши потери были однозначно меньше, чем у противника.


Что дает тебе возможность утверждать это настолько однозначно?




> Если смотреть как ты говоришь, без патриотизма на событие этой войны, то по каким таким признакам ты отдаёшь первенство в этой войне за американцами и их союзников?


Я отдаю им победу по той причине, что наши не ставили себе задачу победить в войне. Задачей было прикрытие одного маленького района - прикрывали. В этом районе мы выигрывали _сражения_, но _война_ в целом осталась за американцами.
Даже ту же ГЭС они не бомбили до поры до времени не потому, что так уж сильно им МиГи мешали. Просто были ограничения, наложенные политиками. Когда же политическое решение на удар по северокорейским энергостанциям было принято, то их разнесли, и никакие МиГи не помешали. Да, конкретно Супхун получил относительно небольшие повреждения. Но у этой ГЭС и положение было особое, на пограничной реке. И кроме того, как Михин метко сказал, очень уж она большая была, у американцев просто боеприпасов достаточной мощности не нашлось :)




> И что значит "в целом война в небе осталась за ними"?  А наши вообще ставили перед собой такую цель?


Вот! А вот это очень интересный вопрос. И пока мы не будем отталкиваться от понимания целей и задач каждой из сторон в той войне, мы не сможем судить о достижениях.




> Задача была прикрыть он налётов авиации противника определённые районы Северной Кореи и ряд стратегических объектов КНДР, всю территорию КНДР физически корпус не мог защитить, просто не хватало сил. О захвате господства в воздухе и вовсе задача не ставилась, да ещё с такими ограничениями как запрет пересекать линию Пхеньян-Гензан и запрет на бои над водной поверностью Жёлтого и Японского морей.


Ты сам же на свое вопрос и ответил. Вот по всем этим причинам войну выиграли американцы. Мы со всеми этими ограничениями могли побеждать в сражениях, но в целом в войне победа была невозможна.




> И последнее: уже подарили книги родным следующих наших асов -


Игорь, этот вопрос был не к тебе :) В твоей искренности у меня сомнений нет.

Всё, мне пора на работу бежать, пока не уволили :)

Да, мой адрес aviagal@yandex.ru
И скинь мне свой, мне нужно пару слов приватно сказать.

----------


## An-Z

> *          ОТКУДА НОГИ РАСТУТ*.....


Я правильно вас понял, реконструкция проводилась по трём РИСУНКАМ ранее кем то нарисованным?
Есть фотографии данного самолёта подтверждающие ваши рассуждения?

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Есть фотографии данного самолёта подтверждающие ваши рассуждения?


Андрей, *нет* фотографий. Такая специфика этой темы - фотографий нет. Есть воспоминания ветеранов и есть кое-какие архивные зацепки. *И это всё*. За любой предлагаемый вариант есть доводы за и против, и максимум, что можно сделать, это выбрать наименее противоречивый, наиболее подходящий под те документальные крохи, что имеются в наличии. Но и в этом случае окраска будет всего-навсего предполагаемой, по мотивам.

----------


## Chizh

То aziat
Я понял Вашу мотивацию при освещении аспектов той войны.
В этом случае Вам нужно говорить о книге не как об аналитическом труде, а как о пропагандистской литературе. Тогда все встанет на свои места. Ваша цель пропаганда ВВС СССР и их достижений, без критического осмысления.

Академические и серьезные исследовательские труды не должны подвергаться влиянию политических, идеологических и личностных воззрений.

----------


## Mig

> ...Академические и серьезные исследовательские труды не должны подвергаться влиянию политических, идеологических и личностных воззрений.


Ну, это в теории...
А на практике из любого "академического" американского труда по 2МВ вы узнаете, что в войне победили США и Англия, а СССР им лишь помогал, да и то в воюя, опять же, американским оружием, поставлявшимся в рамках ленд-лиза...

А из английского "академического" издания вы узнаете, что главной сухопутной битвой 2МВ был Эль-Аламейн, а Курская дуга с Прохоровкой и т.д. - это маленький эпизод на фоне высадки союзников в Сицилии.

Т.о. любое "академическое" издание в реальной жизни подвергается самому непосредственному влиянию политики, идеологии и т.д. и т.п. Т.к. у каждого своя собственная "академия" :Smile: 

ИМХО "академическое" издание - это серьезное глубокое научное исследование, выполненое под эгидой научного учреждения по принятой, в данном научном сообществе, схеме (рецензенты, обзор источников /в т.ч. и иностранных/ по теме, обзор проработки темы другими авторами, формулировка научной проблемы и т.д.), снабженное подробным научным аппаратом и адресованное *научным работникам и специалистам*по теме издания.

Если же говорить о книге И. Сеидова и С. Вахрушева, то, конечно, это НЕ академическое, а популярное историческое издание, "рассчитанное, - как говорится в аннотации в самой книге (С.2), - на *широкий круг читателей*..."

----------


## An-Z

> Андрей, *нет* фотографий. Такая специфика этой темы - фотографий нет. Есть воспоминания ветеранов и есть кое-какие архивные зацепки. *И это всё*....


Ну если это так, то и обсуждать нечего. Выходит все существующие окраски камуфлированных МиГ-15 времён корейской войны не более чем фантазии на тему?

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Ну если это так, то и обсуждать нечего.


Ну ты сказал! Наоборот - при таком-то просторе для воображения, и не поговорить?!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

А если серьезно, то ты прав. Все окраски МиГов времен корейской войны - фантазии на тему "как это могло бы быть". Фотографий ничтожно мало, ни на одной из них нет полного вида самолета, одни фрагменты. К тому же фото черно-белые и не блещут качеством.

----------


## Mig

> ...Выходит все существующие окраски камуфлированных МиГ-15 времён корейской войны не более чем фантазии на тему?


Как и подавляющее большинство окрасок наших самолетов времен ВОВ, Халкин-Гола, Испании и т.д.....

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> А на практике из любого "академического" американского труда по 2МВ вы узнаете...
> 
> А из английского "академического" издания вы узнаете...
> 
> ИМХО "академическое" издание - это...


А можно и без имхи, просто в словаре посмотреть  :Tongue: 

_АКАДЕМИЧЕСКОЕ ИЗДАНИЕ — научное издание произведения (произведений) любого вида литературы с тщательно текстологически подготовленным текстом, включающее варианты, редакции, документальные источники, снабженное аппаратом, подводящим итоги изучения издаваемого произведения и творчества автора.
А. и. — результат академического, т. е. наиболее полного, обстоятельного и глубокого, изучения произведения. Оно предназначено для исследователей и всех, для кого творчество автора или его произведение — объект особо внимательного и детального изучения. Поскольку такое издание требует нередко коллективных научных усилий и больших затрат, оно готовится академическими учреждениями, в связи с чем и получило такое название._

И объектом изучения академического издания служит творчество какого-либо автора. Характерные примеры - полные собрания сочинений. Так что ни "Советские асы", ни любое из изданий на тему битв у Эль-Аламейна, Торбука, Прохоровки, Красных утесов и пр., строго говоря, академическими изданиями не являются по определению.

Есть предложение ляп маркетологов больше не обсуждать  :Smile:

----------


## Chizh

> Ну, это в теории...
> А на практике из любого "академического" американского труда по 2МВ вы узнаете, что в войне победили США и Англия, а СССР им лишь помогал, да и то в воюя, опять же, американским оружием, поставлявшимся в рамках ленд-лиза...


Знаете, я читал западные материалы по WWII там обычо указывается что победили союзники, в список которых входит и СССР. И это абсолютно корректно.
А вот в наших материалах обычно указывается что победил СССР, иногда также упомянут про союзников, которые где-то, что-то там помогали.




> А из английского "академического" издания вы узнаете, что главной сухопутной битвой 2МВ был Эль-Аламейн, а Курская дуга с Прохоровкой и т.д. - это маленький эпизод на фоне высадки союзников в Сицилии.


Не верно.
Как раз Курскую дугу они называют величайшей танковой битвой.




> Т.о. любое "академическое" издание в реальной жизни подвергается самому непосредственному влиянию политики, идеологии и т.д. и т.п. Т.к. у каждого своя собственная "академия"


Не без этого.
Но, ИМХО, в советских/российских изданиях роль идеологии и политики значительно выше чем в западных.




> ИМХО "академическое" издание - это серьезное глубокое научное исследование, выполненое под эгидой научного учреждения по принятой, в данном научном сообществе, схеме (рецензенты, обзор источников /в т.ч. и иностранных/ по теме, обзор проработки темы другими авторами, формулировка научной проблемы и т.д.), снабженное подробным научным аппаратом и адресованное *научным работникам и специалистам*по теме издания.


Ничего не имею против.




> Если же говорить о книге И. Сеидова и С. Вахрушева, то, конечно, это НЕ академическое, а популярное историческое издание, "рассчитанное, - как говорится в аннотации в самой книге (С.2), - на *широкий круг читателей*..."


Тоже ничего не имею против.
Но лично мне нравятся беспристрастные фактологические материалы, из которых можно узнать *как это было на самом деле*, а не персональный взгляд автора на события, искаженный собственными идеологическими предпочтениями.

P.S.
Я бы предпочел, чтобы не автор формировал мое мнение о сыбытии, а я сам делал это на основе изложенных фактов без личностных окрасок.

----------


## Mig

> ...Но лично мне нравятся беспристрастные фактологические материалы, из которых можно узнать *как это было на самом деле*, а не персональный взгляд автора на события, искаженный собственными идеологическими предпочтениями.
> Я бы предпочел, чтобы не автор формировал мое мнение о сыбытии, а я сам делал это на основе изложенных фактов без личностных окрасок.


А где можно ознакомится с такими замечательными книжками, которые написаны авторами, но в которых нет авторской позиции, "искаженной идеологическими предпочтениями"?

----------


## FLOGGER

Думаю, нигде.

----------


## Chizh

> А где можно ознакомится с такими замечательными книжками, которые написаны авторами, но в которых нет авторской позиции, "искаженной идеологическими предпочтениями"?


Далеко ходить не надо, вот тут присутствуют Крылов и Тепсуркаев, позиция и подача материалов которых для меня значительно более интересна. Хотя, ИМХО, и у них не всегда получается до конца абстрагироваться от личностных оценок.

Материалы Вована являются примером грамотного анализа доступных исторических и технических документов и подаются абсолютно беспристрастно.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Знаете, я читал западные материалы по WWII там обычо указывается что победили союзники, в список которых входит и СССР. И это абсолютно корректно.


Формально, да. Германия приграла войну группе стран, где был и СССР. Вот только вклад каждого из этой группы разный. "Мы пахали, сказала муха, улетая со спины вола"-есть такакя поговорка. Дальше развиватть не буду, займет много места и времени.



> А вот в наших материалах обычно указывается что победил СССР,


А разве нет?



> иногда также упомянут про союзников, которые где-то, что-то там помогали.


Да, помогали, никто не отрицает. И роль ленд-лиза велика, никто с этим не спорит.




> Не верно.
> Как раз Курскую дугу они называют величайшей танковой битвой.


Ну, хоть так.



> Не без этого.
> Но, ИМХО, в советских/российских изданиях роль идеологии и политики значительно выше чем в западных.


Не скажите. По моим наблюдениям, США очень идеологизированная страна. Примеров можно привести много.




> Но лично мне нравятся беспристрастные фактологические материалы, из которых можно узнать *как это было на самом деле*,


Мне тоже.



> а не персональный взгляд автора на события, искаженный собственными идеологическими предпочтениями.


Мне кажется, "идеологические предпочтения" есть у каждого, в том числе и у автора (ИМХО, любого).



> Я бы предпочел, чтобы не автор формировал мое мнение о сыбытии, а я сам делал это на основе изложенных фактов без личностных окрасок.


Повторюсь, по-моему, "личностные окраски" будут у любого автора. Все просто зависит от их количества. А, вот их восприятие, это уже зависит от нас, от потребителя.

----------


## FLOGGER

> и подаются абсолютно беспристрастно.


Документы, да. Но кто может знать, насколько объективны и точны  эти документы? Их тоже составляли живые люди, не лишенные "идеологических предпочтений" и "личностных окрасок".

----------


## Chizh

> Формально, да. Германия приграла войну группе стран, где был и СССР. Вот только вклад каждого из этой группы разный. "Мы пахали, сказала муха, улетая со спины вола"-есть такакя поговорка. Дальше развиватть не буду, займет много места и времени.


А это смотря чем и как мерить.
ИМХО, сухопутная война, безусловно это восточный фронт, воздушная война - западный, ну а морская - Атлантика и Тихий.




> А разве нет?


Победили все вместе.  Лично мое мнение, СССР один на один с Германией бы не справился.





> Не скажите. По моим наблюдениям, США очень идеологизированная страна. Примеров можно привести много.


Не соглашусь.
Им до таких примеров как у нас, с "ролью партии", "страной победившего коммунизма" и прочими "мы впереди планеты всей", далеко.
Вся литература СССР была жестко цензурируема. Признавать свои ошибки и преимущества противника было крайне не просто.
Надо было писать про советских героев, которые выйграли войну не смотря на фашистские потуги и империалистические заговоры. 

Как пример - очень своеобразно подавались успехи немцев в развитии оружейных технологий, которые кроме как уничижительно "пресловутым чудо-оружием" и не называли, стыдливо умалчивая тот факт, что многие образцы советского и западного оружия ведут свою родословную от этих германских "чудес".





> Мне кажется, "идеологические предпочтения" есть у каждого, в том числе и у автора (ИМХО, любого).


У одних больше, у других меньше.

----------


## Chizh

> Документы, да. Но кто может знать, насколько объективны и точны  эти документы? Их тоже составляли живые люди, не лишенные "идеологических предпочтений" и "личностных окрасок".


В документах обычно подаются голые факты. Они могут быть точны или нет, но без окраски. Окраску и эмоции придают им люди их исследующие и пересказывающие.

Впрочем, на это тему лучше выскажутся присутствующие здесь, в ветке, профессионалы, которые реально работают с исходниками.

----------


## Mig

> Далеко ходить не надо, вот тут присутствуют Крылов и Тепсуркаев, позиция и подача материалов которых для меня значительно более интересна. Хотя, ИМХО, и у них не всегда получается до конца абстрагироваться от личностных оценок.
> 
> Материалы Вована являются примером грамотного анализа доступных исторических и технических документов и подаются абсолютно беспристрастно.


А, понятно! Суть в том, что ВАМ нравится. То, что вам нравится - "айс", то что не нравится - НЕ "айс". Чем не яркий пример "персонального взгляда, искаженного собственными идеологическими предпочтениями"????

ИМХО тема "Что нравится и что не нравится  Chizh-у" - не является приорететной для данного форума.

----------


## Ер-2

> Ну если это так, то и обсуждать нечего. Выходит все существующие окраски камуфлированных МиГ-15 времён корейской войны не более чем фантазии на тему?


Фантазии фантазиям рознь. Есть те, которые появляются "по понятиям",  а есть те, которые, на основании какой-то реальной базы, теоретической и практической, позволяют дополнить то, чего не достает в документах. 
Именно поэтому Игорь и предложил мне заняться реконструкциями, потому что кое-какая база, в т.ч. и  двадцатилетняя практическая, у меня имеется.

Итак, поехали дальше.


*ОТКУДА НОГИ РАСТУТ*

*Часть 2*


*Окраска самолетов Федорца*

Выполнена  на основе присланных аналогов, в т.ч. опубликованных в отечественной и зарубежной прессе, и на основании рекомендованных схем окраски из пособий  «для технического состава частей ВВС и авиационно-технических училищ»,изд. в 1953-55 г.г. из фондов ИВВАИУ. 

*Образец №1* -  изображает вид самолета в трехцветном летнем камуфляже, на котором 
Федорец одержал 2 победы в бою 12 апреля 1953 г. и был сбит сам.
Схема камуфляжа соответствует рекомендованным окраскам «крупными пятнами», но светлые поля  имеют слишком желтый оттенок, которого не могло быть при использовании . исходных белого, красного и зеленого цветов (см. по пояснению к машине Михина). Бортовой номер был трехзначным ( автор обратил на это особое внимание), т.к двузначных номеров в дивизии не было ( и вообще нет сведений о камуфлированных 
машинах с двузначными номерами), таким образом, должен быть №393. 
Эту схему можно принять за основу после соответствующих корректировок.

*Образец №2* – изображает вид самолета, на котором Федорец летал до конца войны и одержал последние победы. Форма пятен и цветовая гамма близки к рекомендованным цветам и схемам камуфляжа. В отличие от предыдущего варианта, машина имеет звездочки побед. Это подтверждает свидетельства ветеранов о том, что их начали наносить только «перед дембелем», чтобы сдать машины сменщикам «во всей красе». Подтверждением этого является и известная «фотосессия» Замескина зимой 1953 г. (частично здесь приведена Крыловым), где победных звездочек ни под кабиной, ни за кабиной не просматривается.
Бортовой номер на приведенном образце также изображен двузначным, вместо №376.
Таким образом, эта схема также была принята за основу с учетом необходимых корректировок.

*Образец №3* --  изображает вид самолета в двухцветном зимнем камуфляже, которого уже не было к моменту боя 12 апреля 1953 г. Если принять более ранний период, то остаются еще 3 несоответствия – двузначный номер, желтый оттенок и ОЗ увеличенного размера, смещенный за разъем ОХЧ. Таким образом, этот вариант нельзя признать достоверным.

*Образец №4* -   все вышенаписанное для образца №3 касается и его, за исключением бортового номера ( не видно) ,  усугубив перечень несоответствий тем, что, в данном случае, изображен конкретный бой 12 апреля 1961 г., т.е.  зимний камуфляж здесь однозначно «не проходит». Кроме того,  показаны ОЗ сверху крыла, которых не было на камуфлированных машинах 64-го ИАК.  Соответственно, и этот вариант нельзя признать достоверным.



*Окраска МиГ-15 №325 Карелина*

Для реконструкции использован рисунок А.Булаха и свидетельства ветеранов, что машины в 351-м ИАП красили «под маскировочную сетку».  Изображение этому вполне соответствует, за исключением того,  что на машине, полученной из 196-го ИАП, были смыты только ОЗ сверху крыла, а линии зеленой краски наносились  поверх  бортовых номеров и ОЗ. Т.е., знак не имел белой подложки, а номер был «слегка замазан». С учетом этих корректировок и была выполнена реконструкция.

----------


## Chizh

> А, понятно! Суть в том, что ВАМ нравится. То, что вам нравится - "айс", то что не нравится - НЕ "айс". Чем не яркий пример "персонального взгляда, искаженного собственными идеологическими предпочтениями"????
> 
> ИМХО тема "Что нравится и что не нравится  Chizh-у" - не является приорететной для данного форума.


Вы похоже несколько теряете нить разговора.
Вы попросили меня привести примеры, я привел. А сейчас Вы упрекаете меня, что мои примеры мне нравятся. :)

----------


## An-Z

> .... Чем не яркий пример "персонального взгляда, искаженного собственными идеологическими предпочтениями"????
> ....


Так точно, как и ваш восторженный взгляд на эту книгу, стройно вторящий хору соавторов. Давайте стараться обсуждать книгу, а не мнение каждого из нас - оно имеет право быть.




> Фантазии фантазиям рознь. Есть те, которые появляются "по понятиям",  а есть те, которые, на основании какой-то реальной базы, теоретической и практической, позволяют дополнить то, чего не достает в документах.


Пока ничего реального в ваших аргументах не увидел, рассуждения и домыслы.. Возможно ли каждый ваш "Образец №ХХ" сопровождать какими либо документами? Цвета красок вы каким образом определяли?

----------


## Mig

> Так точно, как и ваш восторженный взгляд на эту книгу, стройно вторящий хору соавторов.


"Юпитер, ты гневишься?" 

Кстати, мой "восторженный взгляд"  - "_ИМХО по дизайну, верстке, боковикам и проекциям самолетов, цветному исполнению и т.д. - на сей момент эта лучшая отечественная книга по истории авиации! Эта книга задала новый стандарт КАЧЕСТВА авиакниг_" - полностью разделяет и главный оппонент: "_Роскошное издание получилось!_" (#90), который тоже, получается, "стройно вторит"?

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Именно поэтому Игорь и предложил мне заняться реконструкциями, потому что кое-какая база, в т.ч. и  двадцатилетняя практическая, у меня имеется.


Вот опять ты про свою двадцатилетнюю практику... Как разрисовывание иркутских "сушек" и монинских образцов соотносится с войной в Корее?




> Схема камуфляжа соответствует рекомендованным окраскам «крупными пятнами», но светлые поля имеют слишком желтый оттенок, которого не могло быть при использовании . исходных белого, красного и зеленого цветов (см. по пояснению к машине Михина).


Что-то у тебя 64 ИАК выглядит бедным художником, купившим на последний пятак три краски и мешающим из них всю палитру  :Tongue: 
В 1952 году расход белой нитроэмали в Корпусе составил 281 кг, желтой 860 кг и коричневой 242 кг. В 1953 г. белой 437 кг, желтой 717 кг и коричневой 745 кг. Средний суммарный расход краски (всех цветов) на один самолет - 10 кг.




> Это подтверждает свидетельства ветеранов о том, что их начали наносить только «перед дембелем», чтобы сдать машины сменщикам «во всей красе».


Победные звездочки были официально введены приказом командира 64 ИАК от 2 марта 1952 г. за номером 038. И наносили их опять же приказами. 
Пример. Приказ от 1 апреля 1952 г., которым ст. лейтенанту Шевченко из 494 ИАП засчитывалась победа над F-86: _“На фюзеляж нанести звезду в соответствии с приказом командира ... <64 ИАК> № 036 от 2.3.52 года”._ (ЦАМО РФ, ф. 190 ИАД, оп. 682886с, д. 1, л. 114)




> Подтверждением этого является и известная «фотосессия» Замескина зимой 1953 г. (частично здесь приведена Крыловым), где победных звездочек ни под кабиной, ни за кабиной не просматривается.


Без комментариев...



Ну? Может хоть теперь ты уже свой опыт поминать перестанешь, а?


PS До кучи, хоть к делу не относится. Вот обложка нашей книги:

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Кстати, мой "восторженный взгляд" ... полностью разделяет и главный оппонент: "_Роскошное издание получилось!_" (#91), который тоже, получается, "стройно вторит"?


Ты уж меня цитируй полностью. Роскошное *только* в плане полиграфии. Насколько мне представляется, от авиакниги и что-то кроме качественной печати требуется. Нет?

----------


## An-Z

> "Юпитер, ты гневишься?" ....


 :Smile:  Не стоит множить сущности без причин, просто ваши посты начали сползать на личности участников дискуссии, поэтому, чтоб в последствии не чистить ветку и не разбираться кто кого больше обидел, я и счёл нужным поправить течение беседы. Ну а по поводу "роскошности" издания, дак я весёлых картинок ещё в "скуадронсигналах" про наши самолёты насмотрелся. А раз в рекламе было заявлено об "академичности" данного издания - соответствуйте!

----------


## Mig

[QUOTE=An-Z;66735 А раз в рекламе было заявлено об "академичности" данного издания - соответствуйте![/QUOTE]

Если Вы внимательно читали дискуссию, то наверняка заметили, что вопрос об "академичности" издания возник в *Инет-аннотации издательства*. В самой книге (к которой я, кстати, не имею никакого отношения, несмотря на мои личные симпании к Игорю и Сергею) нет ни слова про "академичность" издания. 
Поэтому я не могу принять в свой адрес Ваше пожелание :Smile:

----------


## Mig

> Ты уж меня цитируй полностью. Роскошное *только* в плане полиграфии. Насколько мне представляется, от авиакниги и что-то кроме качественной печати требуется. Нет?


А мы уже на "ты"? Изволь...
Цитирую _полностью_ окончание твоего поста #90:

_"...Как скажешь :)
Книга ваша уже у меня на руках. Скоро будут тапки.
Да, кстати! Роскошное издание получилось. Искренне поздравляю!"_

----------


## Ер-2

> Так точно, как и ваш восторженный взгляд на эту книгу, стройно вторящий хору соавторов. Давайте стараться обсуждать книгу, а не мнение каждого из нас - оно имеет право быть.
> Пока ничего реального в ваших аргументах не увидел, рассуждения и домыслы.. Возможно ли каждый ваш "Образец №ХХ" сопровождать какими либо документами? Цвета красок вы каким образом определяли?


1)На счет мнения , и что оно имеет право быть - согласен.Но "не в одни ворота", а тенденция к этому явно наблюдается.
2) Цвета красок были описаны в схемах камуфляжа.
3) Ответный вопрос "по лбу" - вы хоть немного практически реально в авиации работали? Или только с фотоаппаратом вокруг самолетов пробегали ?  Ваши вопросы выдают в  вас....   Вам нужно предоставить 
справки, что авиатехники и в то, и в это время пользуются трафаретами, плоскогубцами, отвертками, и даже пневмоскобами (если это слово что-то вам вообще говорит!)  Если вы не знаете , что и как практически в авиации делалось, то вы и не увидите "реального"  в наших аргументах", как , извините, "пьяному мужику  не понять впечатлений от радости материнства".  
4) Если вам ставят в ж.. укол, вы требуете от медсестры документ, что эту самую ж.. перед уколом надо протирать спиртом? И именно этим сортом спирта? А потом сверяете, соответствует ли на него ГОСТ? А потом, к ужасу, выясняется, что данная партия спирта изготовлена не по ГОСТу, а по ТУ...?  
Не доходите до абсурда!
5) Я в начале этой дискуссии не просто так задавал вопрос - есть ли здесь авиационные специалисты? Это было не просто так, а чтобы "разговаривать на одном языке". Но я их не вижу. Или вижу только тех, которые просто считают себя таковыми. Наличие диплома МАИ без реальной работы в авиапроме - это "мыльный пузырь", а не авиаспециалист. Отсюда и такое количество вопросов и требований доказательств "на каждый чих".  Извините, но ликбез по технологии авиастроения и эксплуатации тоже явно выходит за рамки темы!

----------


## Ер-2

> Вот опять ты про свою двадцатилетнюю практику... Как разрисовывание иркутских "сушек" и монинских образцов соотносится с войной в Корее?]


Как подтверждение того, что я авиаспециалист не только по наличию диплома.




> Что-то у тебя 64 ИАК выглядит бедным художником, купившим на последний пятак три краски и мешающим из них всю палитру 
> В 1952 году расход белой нитроэмали в Корпусе составил 281 кг, желтой 860 кг и коричневой 242 кг. В 1953 г. белой 437 кг, желтой 717 кг и коричневой 745 кг. Средний суммарный расход краски (всех цветов) на один самолет - 10 кг.


 ;))))))))))
И что? Я тебе уже приводил пример на твой аргумент, что белая краска в1951 г. по документам не расходовалась. Ты , в натуре, веришь, что все реально поставлялось и попадало на самолеты?! :Biggrin: 




> Победные звездочки были официально введены приказом командира 64 ИАК от 2 марта 1952 г. за номером 038. И наносили их опять же приказами. 
> Пример. Приказ от 1 апреля 1952 г., которым ст. лейтенанту Шевченко из 494 ИАП засчитывалась победа над F-86: _“На фюзеляж нанести звезду в соответствии с приказом командира ... <64 ИАК> № 036 от 2.3.52 года”._ (ЦАМО РФ, ф. 190 ИАД, оп. 682886с, д. 1, л. 114)]


 ;)))) Один из немногих примеров "образцово-показательного исполнения
для отчетности".



> Без комментариев...
> .


О!  Вот это уже по существу и с вменяемым качеством!
"Большое русское мерси!"  А то я уже сомневаться начал, не зря ли я Замескину звездочки нарисовал.




> Ну? Может хоть теперь ты уже свой опыт поминать перестанешь, а?.


Что он тебе так "зудит и чешется"? Его никуда не денешь.
Кстати, ты, как технолог по диплому, после нашей крайней "стычки" на АиВ, все-таки, хоть изучил, что такое "плакировка"?




> PS До кучи, хоть к делу не относится. Вот обложка нашей книги:


Видел, но молчал. Теперь ты сам спровоцировал вопрос - почему у НЕКРАШЕНОГО МиГа нет ОЗ сверху крыла?

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> А мы уже на "ты"? Изволь...


Не обижайся. Я на форумах по умолчанию со всеми на "ты". И по отношению к себе ожидаю того же. Но если тебе неприятно - дай знать.




> Цитирую полностью окончание твоего поста #90:


Тогда пост #93 посмотри. Цитирую сам себя: "_Ну раз так, то уточню - великолепное с полиграфической точки зрения. Чтобы мне потом за эту фразу о роскошной книге согласие со всем, изложенным в ней, не приписали :)))_ "

Конфликт исчерпан? :)

----------


## An-Z

> ....Поэтому я не могу принять в свой адрес Ваше пожелание


А я не персонально к вам обращаюсь, поэтому можете расслабиться..

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Как подтверждение того, что я авиаспециалист не только по наличию диплома.


У меня ощущение, что я с глухим разговариваю  :Mad: 
Да верю я, что ты авиаспециалист! Я тебя о другом спрашиваю - какое отношение твой опыт имеет к теме войны в Корее? Тебе, кроме стажа, больше похвастаться нечем что ли?




> И что? Я тебе уже приводил пример на твой аргумент, что белая краска в1951 г. по документам не расходовалась. Ты , в натуре, веришь, что все реально поставлялось и попадало на самолеты?!


Сногсшибательная "аргументация"




> Один из немногих примеров "образцово-показательного исполнения для отчетности".


Еще одна не менее сногсшибательная.
Пример, кстати, первый попавшийся, что на моем рабочем компе был.




> О!  Вот это уже по существу и с вменяемым качеством!
> "Большое русское мерси!"


На здоровье. Только это фрагмент той самой фотографии, что Леня раньше выкладывал. С тем же самым качеством.




> Кстати, ты, как технолог по диплому, после нашей крайней "стычки" на АиВ, все-таки, хоть изучил, что такое "плакировка"?


Во-первых, кто такой АиВ, на котором была стычка, о которой я не помню? Во-вторых, причем здесь плакировка? А чего бы нам про лиометрадона не поболтать, например? Отношение к теме он имеет такое же.




> Видел, но молчал. Теперь ты сам спровоцировал вопрос - почему у НЕКРАШЕНОГО МиГа нет ОЗ сверху крыла?


Даже опуская тот факт, что обложку рисовал не я, спрошу: "А где хоть вшивенькое доказательство, что он там был?" Вот мы фотку в архиве видели, там на некрашенном крыле сверху знака не было. Лёня в свою рабочую тетрадь "кальку" с фото срисовал (если знаешь, что такое архивная рабочая тетрадь, в которой делаются выписки из грифованных дел, то поймешь, что всякую фигню в ней рисовать не дадут). Да, доказательство не железобетонное, но у тебя и такого нет!

А по поводу твоего опыта... Знаешь, у меня сложилось стойкое убеждение, что за отсутствием нормальных подтверждений собственной правоты ты тупо пытаешься опытом задавить. Да вот какая досада - он в этой теме не котируется.

----------


## An-Z

> ....


1)..
2)..
3) ... работал и не один год, но впрочем не ваше это дело..
4) ... за хамство бан по жизни
5) ...к сожалению и среди т.н. авиаспециалистов есть масса неадекватных людей, вы ярчайшее тому подтверждение.

Так как дискуссия сползла на личности, а один из ответчиков тут больше не покажется, тему закрываю, спрашивайте книгу в магазинах, качайте с торрентов, изучайте и делайте выводы сами.

----------

